# (Spoilers) Julep April 2014



## redjill (Mar 3, 2014)

Okay, I know it's way early, but I'm already thinking of what the April colors could be. Last year had brights; those were pretty fun. I was sad that I subscribed too late to get an April box (signed up in May, got the meh June box). What are you guys hoping for? Also, the April birthstone better be a holo glitter (diamond)! April is special because it's my boyfriend's birthday! &lt;3


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 4, 2014)

Updates!

I didn't really like the brights collection and actually I'm not sure I've ever worn either of the colors I got from it yet lol (Avery and Molly, I think?).  I may lay low next month and wait to see if they have a big polish sale once the plie wand comes out in May.  I feel like they will do something big so subscribers don't bail.  I think I will probably neeeed the diamond birthstone polish though!!


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have been a Maven since November 2012 but have skipped the last few months (since August, I have only gotten the December and February boxes). I would love to see different finishes--I love the stardust finishes from February and I picked up Farrah on sale and really like its satin/silk finish, so maybe those in brighter colors? I want to see new colors that haven't already been released and would love for them explore more with different finishes!


----------



## redjill (Mar 4, 2014)

> I have been a Maven since November 2012Â but have skipped the last few months (since August,Â I have only gotten the December and February boxes). I would love to see different finishes--I love the stardust finishes from February and I picked up Farrah on sale and really like itsÂ satin/silk finish, so maybe those in brighterÂ colors? I want to see new colors that haven't already been released andÂ would love forÂ them explore more with different finishes!Â


 Some neon stardusts would be fun. Not for everyone, but I'd buy them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 4, 2014)

> Some neon stardusts would be fun. Not for everyone, but I'd buy them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Definitely! I've also been thinking about bright metallics, think finishes like OPI Swimsuit Nailed It. Or speckled like the Illamsquas and new Models Own. No matter what, I just want something bright with quirky finishes, not matter what exactly they may be.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 5, 2014)

> Some neon stardusts would be fun. Not for everyone, but I'd buy them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 YES. I honestly don't care what colors they come out with, so long as they have some unique finishes to them!


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't really like textured polish AT ALL! I feel it gets grimy and dirty but that may just be me being in the medical field. I agree that holos would be fun. Any glitters are always welcome but I wish they were more creative with a glitter in a gel or cream base or unique shaped glitters like LYNNDERELLA. That would be amazing. Neons or brights would be fun, but if they could somehow re-invent the obvious that would make me take a box. At this point I have so much polish and I don't NEED anything but I am staying with Julep because I can still skip and I am hoping they get on board with their creativity dept and do some amazing things.


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't really like textured polish AT ALL! I feel it gets grimy and dirty but that may just be me being in the medical field. I agree that holos would be fun. Any glitters are always welcome but I wish they were more creative with a glitter in a gel or cream base or unique shaped glitters like LYNNDERELLA. That would be amazing. Neons or brights would be fun, but if they could somehow re-invent the obvious that would make me take a box. At this point I have so much polish and I don't NEED anything but I am staying with Julep because I can still skip and I am hoping they get on board with their creativity dept and do some amazing things. 
I agree with everything you said (except for the fact that I personally love textures, but can see how they wouldn't be for everyone)!

Even though I haven't taken very many boxes lately (I'm so happy I still get to skip when I want), I still really enjoy Julep and very happily buy polishes during the sales they often have.


----------



## redjill (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm wearing Lindy alternating with Echo right now, and I'd love more polishes like these. These two shades are rare because they came in the February makeup mystery box and Christmas glitter collection respectively. They're like jelly finishes (light pink and raspberry red) with iridescent chips of sheer glitter. Kind of a pain to apply, but gorgeous on. I'd like to see more like these.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm wearing Lindy alternating with Echo right now, and I'd love more polishes like these. These two shades are rare because they came in the February makeup mystery box and Christmas glitter collection respectively. They're like jelly finishes (light pink and raspberry red) with iridescent chips of sheer glitter. Kind of a pain to apply, but gorgeous on. I'd like to see more like these.
OOOOooooh I just looked those up and they look BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## teacupjoy (Mar 5, 2014)

I love Lindy as well! I'm wearing it over Zoya's Zuza, and it's like a mermaid is on my fingertips. Love it! I thought Lindy would be pretty limiting when I first got it, in terms of what it'd look good with, but I've been super pleased! It looks good on everything! ESPECIALLY Julep's Angela. Lindy + Angela is stellar!


----------



## redjill (Mar 5, 2014)

> I love Lindy as well! I'm wearing it over Zoya's Zuza, and it's like a mermaid is on my fingertips. Love it! I thought Lindy would be pretty limiting when I first got it, in terms of what it'd look good with, but I've been super pleased! It looks good on everything! ESPECIALLY Julep's Angela. Lindy + Angela is stellar!


 Ooh, I wanna try that. I'm wearing it with two coats by itself.


----------



## cherrycakes (Mar 7, 2014)

So excited for april birthstone polish! Hope it is pretty, I really liked the garnet one for January.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 7, 2014)

CODE: PARTYTIME gets you this set for $19.99 vs $28. Not really a deal for me but maybe for others.


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 7, 2014)

I loved the brights collection last year. It was was my first full collection upgrade. I'm hoping for something similar this year.


----------



## DRae (Mar 7, 2014)

I dunno, Julep has been going down hill with the birthstonesâ€¦ I hope for all the April babies that they come better than it's been trending...


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 10, 2014)

Here for the box, hopefully I won't be waiting over a week for shipping nonsense again. Please, give me fun purples. Pleasepleaseplease.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 10, 2014)

Is anyone getting the mystery box?


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 10, 2014)

> Is anyone getting the mystery box?


 We've been talking about it a lot in the march thread.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DivaSaurusRex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


We've been talking about it a lot in the march thread.
Yes, I just jumped over there and realized it. Sorry to post this here, but I depend on fellow MUT members to enable me hahaha.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 11, 2014)

Found an Instagram photo from SHEfinds Media saying they're partnering with Julep for something coming soon...possibly something for April?

http://statigr.am/p/674022433838215206_4916163


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Mar 11, 2014)

I've been admiring the holographic and duochrome colors I see when I go grocery shopping at Target a lot lately, so I'm waiting for Julep to make similar polishes. I think that comes up a lot as something more people want to see from Julep, now that I think about it. I know it's far-fetched, but I wouldn't mind more gimmicky polishes like Casper from October. For about a year when I was in junior high, I only wore two polishes and both were the kind to change colors in the sun. I still love those sorts of polishes even now!

I'd like more textured polishes from Julep in all sorts of different styles, but I'd like them to improve the formula a little if they do more sea salt/stardust-like finishes (both went on the same for me, so I consider them the same). They chipped so easily when I wore then even though I don't do a lot that would cause chipping, but the liquid sand polishes from OPI have almost the exact same texture with three times the durability. Not a single chip in the week I wore the OPI polish! I'd rather not choose between durability and texture when other polishes have shown me I don't _have_ to choose.


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 16, 2014)

How do we have less than 4 days until April is revealed, time is flying!! i'm looking forward to seeing April's birthstone polish b/c that's my bday month, i really hope its a good one!


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 16, 2014)

I have drunk the glittery Kool-Aid and signed up tonight for my first Julep box with a code get my first free! They're sending me a gorgeous deep blue and a shimmery silver. I don't even have it yet and already I'm trying o figure out how to do something really interesting using both of them! Around when do they bill, and when on they ship?


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have drunk the glittery Kool-Aid and signed up tonight for my first Julep box with a code get my first free! They're sending me a gorgeous deep blue and a shimmery silver. I don't even have it yet and already I'm trying o figure out how to do something really interesting using both of them!

Around when do they bill, and when on they ship?
The Maven window opens on the 20th of each month and you have until midnight on the 24th to choose your box. After that, they start billing and the shipping day is the 27th, although sometimes they bill and ship earlier (but not before the 24th).   I think that since you signed up today you will get to choose an April box.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 16, 2014)

Is it really only 3 days away from April window already!?! Where does the time go! Can't wait to see what April brings us... And I'm super happy that this box will be FREE with jules! Yippee


----------



## meaganola (Mar 16, 2014)

As always, I'm hoping for lots of foils/metallics/duochromes and as few creams and glitters as possible.  And heavy on funky punky colors!  I would love for them to use the It Girl category to go really experimental with colors and finishes.  The month they had Roc Nation curate It Girl was okay despite the cream because it as a *green* cream, plus there was a stardust purple (plus the free LOVE polish!), but *so tired* of glitters like the gold one in that box.  Glitter seems like a really easy thing for them to fall back on, and easy colors = *boring* colors to me.  More stardust/sea salt finishes in weird colors!  I'm bored with everything right now (I've been stuck inside all weekend recovering from oral surgery, so that might have a lot to do with my attitude right now!) and want something *really* different and unexpected.  And have they made any sort of hint about the product for this time around?


----------



## Lily V (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have drunk the glittery Kool-Aid and signed up tonight for my first Julep box with a code get my first free! They're sending me a gorgeous deep blue and a shimmery silver. I don't even have it yet and already I'm trying o figure out how to do something really interesting using both of them!

Around when do they bill, and when on they ship?

:chants: one of us...one of us...one of us...  



   Enjoy!!!  Welcome to the addict's club for sure. (Im afraid to count up all the juleps I've got since joining last May &amp; with all the sales &amp; promos too!!  ekkkk... scary..._pretty_, but scary.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

is this the intro box you're getting?  Pretty- I have both of those colors (michele &amp; stevie)- you could do a funky silver nails with blue french tips (or the reverse too)...


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have drunk the glittery Kool-Aid and signed up tonight for my first Julep box with a code get my first free! They're sending me a gorgeous deep blue and a shimmery silver. I don't even have it yet and already I'm trying o figure out how to do something really interesting using both of them!

Around when do they bill, and when on they ship?

@KatieS131 already answered you, however I don't think they ever bill before the 27th? Not so far for me anyway. The charge does show up on my Julep account on the 20th but does not hit my bank account until the 27th. They start shipping really quickly once you're billed though! That is the only time Julep shipping is fast in my experience. Anything else ordered throughout the month takes forrrreverrrr (channeling the Sandlot) and speaking of which, I was supposed to receive 2 replacement lipglosses last week and still haven't gotten them! Estimated delivery was 12-14. I'm going to be concerned if they don't arrive tomorrow! Nor have I gotten my mystery box yet that I ordered on the first day :/ Ughh


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 17, 2014)

We should be getting a sneak peak here either tomorrow or Tuesday is my guess. Just of one of the products though. I hope I really like April, it's also my birthday month and am not above justifying buying the whole collection as a birthday present to myself along with the birthstone polish


----------



## yunii (Mar 17, 2014)

Anyone here have a swatch for Holly from the everybody win gift set? The one I got was really thin and even with 3 coats didn't give me full coverage. Plus the colour is completely different from the picture on their website.


----------



## Lily V (Mar 17, 2014)

Weird, im wearing holly today &amp; it wasn't super thin on me. 2 coats, full coverage. Its a nice shimmery emerald blueish-green color on me (supposedly its like zoya's giovanna, but I don't have that one to compare. )


----------



## yunii (Mar 17, 2014)

> Weird, im wearing holly today &amp; it wasn't super thin on me. 2 coats, full coverage. Its a nice shimmery emerald blueish-green color on me (supposedly its like zoya's giovanna, but I don't have that one to compare. )


 Grrrr, mine is more grayish light green. As you see in my picture.


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm new to Julep (member since February)... but how do you ladies feel about the polish as far as wear goes? Mine goes on fabulously... but it starts chipping like, the next day. Is that because of the lack of chemicals in it, since it's 4-free? Do other ladies have this problem?


----------



## redjill (Mar 17, 2014)

> I'm new to Julep (member since February)... but how do you ladies feel about the polish as far as wear goes? Mine goes on fabulously... but it starts chipping like, the next day. Is that because of the lack of chemicals in it, since it's 4-free? Do other ladies have this problem?


 Actually, for me Julep is one of my longer lasting polishes. It lasts about as long as OPI on me. The worst for me is Butter London and Nails Inc (guess my nails don't like English brands). I always use a base and top coat (Butter London being my favorite... Go figure).


----------



## DRae (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes, u definately need a good base and top coat. I like CND sticky base. It works the best. Julep is also one of my longer wearing brands. Seche Vite is a great topcoat to use with Julep.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm new to Julep (member since February)... but how do you ladies feel about the polish as far as wear goes? Mine goes on fabulously... but it starts chipping like, the next day. Is that because of the lack of chemicals in it, since it's 4-free? Do other ladies have this problem?
It depends. Sometimes I have this problem with certain colors. Others will last a week without a base or a top coat. Some are thinner than others, it just depends. I find for me if I use a top coat, especially the Julep Freedom Polymer one it shrinks and sometimes makes my nails chip faster. So I would just experiment with colors, techniques, etc. you'll figure out what works best for you.


----------



## Pixikins (Mar 17, 2014)

April will be my first box! So excited!


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 17, 2014)

What do you all think the product(s) will be? I really don't know what to expect...


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yunii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone here have a swatch for Holly from the everybody win gift set? The one I got was really thin and even with 3 coats didn't give me full coverage. Plus the colour is completely different from the picture on their website.





I needed three coats for full coverage


----------



## LuckyMoon (Mar 17, 2014)

I was disappointed with Julep last month.  But I'm ready for the next collection &amp; hoping it will be great.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixikins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  April will be my first box! So excited!
Welcome!


----------



## Lily V (Mar 17, 2014)

> I was disappointed with Julep last month. Â But I'm ready for the next collection &amp; hoping it will be great.


 Anyone have predictions what April this year will bring? I was curious what last April was like (I joined in May) &amp; found these great swatches: http://shyswatcher.blogspot.com/2013/03/julep-mavenapril-2013-colours.html?m=1 Ive actually either traded for and/or bought on super sale quite a few of these polishes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 17, 2014)

Last April's collection was the first time I upgraded. I loved that box. I'm interested to see what the product is. Haven't we gotten everything that was on the surveys?


----------



## Pixikins (Mar 17, 2014)

April will be my first box! So excited!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welcome!
Thank you! Can't wait to see what goodies are in the Maven shop too!


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 17, 2014)

I've been leaning toward the Modern Beauty boxes lately, so I'm hoping for a good product. Maybe a nice pedicure product.


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes, a pedi product would be great!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 18, 2014)

An April Showers theme with lots of shimmery misty blues and grays (like the Boudoir collection, but rainy colors) and a muddy shade or two (because water + dirt = mud) would be a one-way ticket to full upgrade for me.


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 18, 2014)

All full priced juleps are half off right now with code MADNESS


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

An April Showers theme with lots of shimmery misty blues and grays (like the Boudoir collection, but rainy colors) and a muddy shade or two (because water + dirt = mud) would be a one-way ticket to full upgrade for me.
I would probably get a box this month too if they did something like that!


----------



## Hipster (Mar 18, 2014)

Can't wait to see what the product sneak peek is tomorrow (hopefully).  Crossing my fingers for something awesome!  Wishing they are steering away from makeup and going another direction.  I love their Bare Face oil and the beach tonic (except that the pump got stuck and doesn't work too well anymore...boo).


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

Really hoping for a body or pedicure product.  My feet could use some sprucing up after a long winter in boots!  Would love a mixture of shimmery muted colors and bright creams.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All full priced juleps are half off right now with code MADNESS
So, I think I am going to get the March Riviera colors that I wanted with this code: Harriett and Elisa and maybe Rae if it comes back in stock. I would wind up paying something like $16 and would only get the colors I actually wanted. This definitely beats taking my box this month. A great code for sure. Is anyone else going to use this code? What are you all getting?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I think I am going to get the March Riviera colors that I wanted with this code: Harriett and Elisa and maybe Rae if it comes back in stock. I would wind up paying something like $16 and would only get the colors I actually wanted. This definitely beats taking my box this month. A great code for sure. Is anyone else going to use this code? What are you all getting?




I feel like I'm making a new Julep order every few days, which is fun, but I just don't know if I need more! Right now I have Casper, Eden, Karmen, and Denver in my cart. Sometimes what I'll do when I can't decide is let it sit there for a while, see if anything goes out of stock in my cart, chalk it up to it wasn't meant to be, and order what's left. Makes the deciding process easier on me, and makes me spend less money!


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Really hoping for a body or pedicure product.  My feet could use some sprucing up after a long winter in boots!  Would love a mixture of shimmery muted colors and bright creams.
I would also love a body product. A self-tanning lotion would be great or a foot scrub to remove some of the dead skin from the winter haha. I love brights and shimmery muted colors too!!! 2 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 18, 2014)

They are doing a surprise peak of the new color for facebook shares.


----------



## lint (Mar 18, 2014)

I'd be down for a foot scrub or foot cream too. Not so much for the fake tanner though, it might be pretty hit or miss with all of julep's subscribers.

I've been crossing my fingers for ages that the bare face cleansing oil would appear in a box but no such luck. I might just bite the bullet and buy it next month haha


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They are doing a surprise peak of the new color for facebook shares.
Ugh shares? Well whatever whenever companies try to make me promote them to get something I want, I set the Facebook settings so only I see it. That way I don't annoy my friends!


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 18, 2014)

> I'd be down for a foot scrub or foot cream too. Not so much for the fake tanner though, it might be pretty hit or miss with all of julep's subscribers. I've been crossing my fingers for ages that the bare face cleansing oil would appear in a box but no such luck. I might just bite the bullet and buy it next month haha


 I would love a foot or hand cream/scrub! I love the orange foot soak and like Julep's hand and foot products, so I hope they go in that direction rather than more makeup this month. I was looking on their website and they have a luxe hand cream now that I had never heard of but it's for sale, so I don't think that's this month's product... They may have the bare face available in the core classics box if they continue doing that.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

Here's the post:



Looks like a satin finish maybe? And something sheer?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's the post:



Looks like a satin finish maybe? And something sheer?
They both look pretty light, considering you can see the nail tips from under the polish. Sigh, I was hoping for some neons or brights. Come on Julep, April is my birthday month, give me a good excuse to "gift" myself the whole collection!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 18, 2014)

Also heads up on the Julep post. You can share it to only yourself multiple times. We can do it ladies!


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 18, 2014)

> I've been crossing my fingers for ages that the bare face cleansing oil would appear in a box but no such luck. I might just bite the bullet and buy it next month haha


 The Bare Face cleansing oil did appear in one of our boxes. I wanna say it was September or October of last year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd be down for a foot scrub or foot cream too. Not so much for the fake tanner though, it might be pretty hit or miss with all of julep's subscribers.

I've been crossing my fingers for ages that the bare face cleansing oil would appear in a box but no such luck. I might just bite the bullet and buy it next month haha
They included it in the "Core Classics" box in February - between the oil, the sponge, the eye glider, and the free Love polish that month, it holds the honor of being the one and only monthly box I've taken since I became a Maven last August. I've been trying to use up another face wash before opening the oil up, but I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 18, 2014)

I could actually use a good base coat. I don't have one yet, and just had to clean the green stains off my nails from my St. Patrick's Day mani.


----------



## sylarana (Mar 18, 2014)

I wouldn't mind a light sheer pearl finish polish, but the other one looks almost metallic to me. Or satin. I like neither very much ... But with the madness code, I'm kind of tempted to skip and just get 1-2 polishes that I missed and love (or are dupes to the new ones anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). Unless the extra product or the colors are truly compelling .. can't wait to see! I love how Julep manages to always occupy my mind .. waiting for the selection to appear, deciding which polishes to get, waiting for the box to arrive, deciding whether I like the secret store, waiting for that order and then .. new selection coming up. Perfect addiction plot imo.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 18, 2014)

Well the Facebook post reached a 1000 shares, still nothing. I bet their social media manager is off work and forgot to check on it lol.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 19, 2014)

I am so excited! Just what I was hoping for!


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well the Facebook post reached a 1000 shares, still nothing. I bet their social media manager is off work and forgot to check on it lol.
They just updated the picture on facebook. The colors are: 

A lime green satin and, from what I can tell, a sheer(ish) purple shimmer! 
Edit: Sorry @Kelly Silva I didn't see your post before I hit submit!


----------



## sylarana (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh .. that purple is gorgeous! I bet it'll sell out as an add on.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They just updated the picture on facebook. The colors are:Â 

Â 

A lime green satin and, from what I can tell, a sheer(ish) purple shimmer!Â 
Edit: Sorry @Kelly SilvaÂ I didn't see your post before I hit submit! Â 




Ohh those are gorgeous! I love purple and green together... So complimentary!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you gals think those are going to be add-ons or in the actual boxes?? From looking at this photo, I have a feeling the formulas will be similar to Holly, which took me 3 coats to get full coverage. I hope that's not the case with these.


----------



## Andi B (Mar 19, 2014)

FYI...the April beauty items have been revealed on the blog:

It's a blush and a bronzer.  Each comes in two different shades.

http://blog.julep.com/its-glow-time/


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 19, 2014)

> FYI...the April beauty items have been revealed on the blog:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Interesting! Another item we were surveyed on! Those colors are really different from what I was expecting from the black and white photo. So far nothing looks interesting to me but we'll see tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RedBadger (Mar 19, 2014)

They look like jelly beans to me!  I love jelly beans!  Not big on the lime and purple combo, but I bet there will be a lemon yellow, a shimmery medium pink, and an orange creamsicle.  If that's the case, I might be in for an upgrade.

 Plus, my birthday month!  Fingers crossed that the diamond birthstone polish is awesome.


----------



## disconik (Mar 19, 2014)

Oooo!  I like the colors so far!  I don't think I'll be skipping April! Are they going to start shipping with the plie caps this month or did they just decided to have the plie caps snap on?


----------



## lint (Mar 19, 2014)

Oka so apparently when I said I'd been waiting for the bareface cleansing oil for ages I meant about a month? hahaha sorry everyone! I don't remember why I didn't just pick it up in the February box, I guess I thought the Modern Beauty was a better deal that month.


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 19, 2014)

I recently got Mackenzie from savvy deals so just don't need another lime green and have SO MANY purples so this isn't the most exciting color combo to me, but I'm so glad they have satins in brighter colors! I'm also iffy about the blush and bronzer. I am interested in trying the blush but really don't use bronzer so it depends on what the box combos are tomorrow! Edit: I just remembered that they aren't giving both beauty items in each box...so in that case I would bet that everyone gets the blush and the bronzer is modern beauty/add on. I would be happy with that!


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so excited! Just what I was hoping for!





This is pretty!!! I love that purple and I've been search for a lime green that I like. And I want the diamond powder peach blush. This may not be a skip month for me after all.


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 19, 2014)

Does anyone else think it's hilarious that they say real diamonds are an ingredient? Powder or something? Yes, please let me take a rock that cuts glass and put it on my face. I didn't even know that was a thing but if there's validity to it, if I can avoid these powders, I will. Diamonds are scam/murder enough that I refuse to contribute or buy into, don't need them in my makeup too.


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone else think it's hilarious that they say real diamonds are an ingredient? Powder or something? Yes, please let me take a rock that cuts glass and put it on my face. I didn't even know that was a thing but if there's validity to it, if I can avoid these powders, I will. Diamonds are scam/murder enough that I refuse to contribute or buy into, don't need them in my makeup too.
I didn't think that they meant REAL diamonds (maybe I'm wrong?). I was thinking of some sort of "sparkle" or glow.

ETA: nevermind, I just re-read the blog post and it does say "real diamonds". I don't think I want real diamonds in my makeup.


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 19, 2014)

I am thinking this could be a full upgrade month for me. Loving two colors in one box is just too good to be true. Watch then both be add ons! Lol. Hopefully not though since they captioned it with something along the lines of "which style profile is this?"


----------



## Hipster (Mar 19, 2014)

I love the finish of the purple but I have SO MANY purple Juleps I really don't need another one




  Hoping the other profiles have exciting finishes!

Not too thrilled about the blush, but I like the peach bellini shade.  And because they say it has "real diamonds" in it, that justifies their (inflated) pricing


----------



## meaganola (Mar 19, 2014)

The way the text is put together makes me think the diamonds are only in the bronzer, not the blush. My impulse is to get the pink blush, but I don't really like powder blush. As far as the colors go, purple-and-green is my favorite combination, so my impulse is to get them both, but I need to remember that I will never wear the purple. That is an eyeshadow/liner color for me. I do wear a lot of green polish (except on St. Patrick's Day), so that would not be neglected on the basis of color. I have a feeling this is going to be another skip month, though. Bright happy colors are not my groove.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Mar 19, 2014)

I just joined this month without realizing that they changed their skip policy at the beginning of the year. Does anyone know if its possible to get switched back to the old (much, much better) policy if I wasn't grandfathered in? Has anyone tried calling or facebooking them about it? I really want to keep my subscription but I don't want to be forced to buy things I won't like just because I'm only allowed 2 skips a year. That's garbage! ETA: I'm drowning in blush, the last thing I need is another overpriced blush or bronzed that I will never use.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 19, 2014)

The peach blush looks soooo pretty but the 3rd model has larger pores (like me) and I think it looks sort of cakey on her, which is weird because the pink looks great on her.  I'm not interested in the bronzer at all, because once you start using chocolate scented bronzer (Too Faced) you never go back haha!

Didn't someone guess something about pearl finishes? The purple looks pearl-y to me, which I would love to see in a few other colors



.  Totally agree @RedBadger about the jelly beans!  Lets take bets on that being the extra this month too!  I dunno.  I think it's a little strange that these 2 colors are muted shades of last April's green and purple colors (Eden &amp; Mackenzie).  I know spring/Easter seems sort of narrow in terms of colors but I really liked @meaganola's idea with the rainy colors.  Julep has a pretty narrow selection of grays/muted blues/muddy colors so I think that could have been something different.  Oh well!  Hoping for a robins egg blue or coral in that pearl-y looking finish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sylarana (Mar 19, 2014)

I have way too much blush and bronzer. So, it's either a skip, polish upgrade or It girl.


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SerpentineBabou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just joined this month without realizing that they changed their skip policy at the beginning of the year. Does anyone know if its possible to get switched back to the old (much, much better) policy if I wasn't grandfathered in? Has anyone tried calling or facebooking them about it? I really want to keep my subscription but I don't want to be forced to buy things I won't like just because I'm only allowed 2 skips a year. That's garbage!

ETA: I'm drowning in blush, the last thing I need is another overpriced blush or bronzed that I will never use.
Unfortunately, I don't think you can go back to the old policy if you joined after December 18th. I haven't heard anyone who tried to call though, so you may want to try that just to talk to a real person (rather than online) and see what they tell you. I haven't ever called customer service, but I have seen here that it can be difficult to get ahold of someone, but keep trying and you may get an answer to your question.


----------



## cari12 (Mar 19, 2014)

Soooo excited for this month! LOVE brights, love the finishes in the sneak peek, and blushes/bronzer are the one beauty product I don't have a ton of! That peach shade is gorgeous! Can't wait to see everything tomorrow. It might just have to be an upgrade month :-D


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 19, 2014)

I am loving those colors! That green is so cute, and different than any other green I have.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SerpentineBabou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just joined this month without realizing that they changed their skip policy at the beginning of the year. Does anyone know if its possible to get switched back to the old (much, much better) policy if I wasn't grandfathered in? Has anyone tried calling or facebooking them about it? I really want to keep my subscription but I don't want to be forced to buy things I won't like just because I'm only allowed 2 skips a year. That's garbage!

ETA: I'm drowning in blush, the last thing I need is another overpriced blush or bronzed that I will never use.
I remember seeing fine-print that if a maven couldn't afford the month's box and were not grandmothered in to the unlimited skipping, they should call and they'd work something out. I can't remember where I read it (I want to say it was just on their website in their FAQ or signup info). Given how great their customer service typically is, it seems reasonable that they'd grant skips. They're not going to make it as easy as clicking a button anymore though - you have to call and request it each time. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 19, 2014)

I am a blush addict, so I may have to get my box this month!  Please have pretty nail colors!


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have way too much blush and bronzer. So, it's either a skip, polish upgrade or It girl.

Ditto.  I'm not generally crazy abot the beauty products, but (aside from January), I've either gotten the polish upgrade or It Girl + 3 polishes every month since last October.  I actually excited about the reveal tomorrow -- it's definitely time to bring on spring!

And I know box + 3 isn't that much less than full upgrade, but some months there are just colors that are too close to things I have or that I know I'll never, ever use.  It lowers the cost per polish, but my collection has grown so much that I'd really rather not buy things I don't like, even if they are cheap.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ditto.  I'm not generally crazy abot the beauty products, but (aside from January), I've either gotten the polish upgrade or It Girl + 3 polishes every month since last October.  I actually excited about the reveal tomorrow -- it's definitely time to bring on spring!

And I know box + 3 isn't that much less than full upgrade, but some months there are just colors that are too close to things I have or that I know I'll never, ever use.  It lowers the cost per polish, but my collection has grown so much that I'd really rather not buy things I don't like, even if they are cheap.
I had a strategy in place for March colors where I actually wanted the whole collection, except Myrtle because I don't need more red. But what I did was get the Boho Glam box, 3 add ons, then used my free polish code for Aretha, used Jules to get the Bombshell box, and a 50% off code to get the other 3 colors I wanted. I added it up and it was cheaper than upgrading during selection time, and I was able to spread it out.


----------



## disconik (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am a blush addict, so I may have to get my box this month!  Please have pretty nail colors! 





If you don't like the colors, just take the $20 and hit sephora for blush!


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 19, 2014)

I know others have already said this but I also wish they would do more pedi/mani products and not so much makeup. Even a body scrub or lotion or something besides makeup. At least mix it up from month to month. But it looks like makeup products are the direction they are headed in, as far as their beauty products go. Don't get me wrong, I love makeup and I do use blush and bronzer, but I have enough of those already so I'm not sure I want Julep's blush/bronzer too. Their makeup products seem to be hit or miss. The peach bellini blush looks pretty, but most peach blushes I have tried barely show up on my skin (and I am on the lighter end of the spectrum). I don't know if it's my undertones or what but I have never had good luck with peach blush. And I have plenty of pink blush so I'm pretty much set that I don't want another pink blush. I wonder if the "diamond dust" in the bronzer makes it sparkly. If so I'll be skipping that too. I guess I'll wait and see what the polish colors look like, but I'm not excited by either of the spoiler colors. It's my birthday month and I was hoping I would love the collection but so far I'm thinking it might be a skip for me, unless I love it girl or something. I hope the diamond birthstone polish is good, but I can always get that on its own even if I skip my box this month.


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 19, 2014)

Julep's makeup has been hit or miss for me. I am definitely willing to try the blush, but I don't want it enough to go with the Modern Beauty box so I hope they reveal good colors tomorrow!


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 19, 2014)

I like the green and the purple. If the other colors are like these I will upgrade to the whole polish collection. I'm not one for blushes or bronzer so both of those are already a no go for me.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm feeling pretty good about this month's colors! I really like the green and purple, so I'd be good with that box. I never use blush or bronzer, so all I know now is that I'm definitely not getting the Modern Beauty box. I might just go It Girl and add on a few faves from other boxes if the colors are right! Seeing as my caddy just ran out of space, I'd like to avoid getting another 9 or 10 polishes. I'm about to start using the massive gift box my caddy came in for nail storage instead if it gets much bigger!

I almost want this month to be lackluster for me because then I can justify spending $50 with the March Madness promotion. Consoling myself and all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 19, 2014)

> They look like jelly beans to me! Â I love jelly beans! Â Not big on the lime and purple combo, but I bet there will be a lemon yellow, a shimmery medium pink, and an orange creamsicle. Â If that's the case, I might be in for an upgrade. Â Plus, my birthday month! Â Fingers crossed that the diamond birthstone polish is awesome.Â arty:


 Your color ideas sound great!


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 19, 2014)

We'll see. I like the colours we've seen so far and have no problem with the makeup, but I am more of a cream blush kinda gal, and I've become very good at skipping. Plus, I'm getting Andrea, Giovanna, Margot and Goldie in the mail (long story short, but I thought you had to buy all gold to get one free, but julep ended up taking the prices of all of them off...) I got the full upgrade in February because I have been hoarding Jules, liked the eyeliner and shadow and thought most of the colours were pretty (the only one I wasn't crazy about was Rooney). Also, a free polish doesn't hurt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I figured it works out cheaper for me just to get a complete upgrade every couple months with Jules, grab a sale once and a while and not be constantly bringing polish in. That's my way of doing it.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm very mehhhh towards the revealed nail colors but squealed a bit at the blush/bronzer colors. Will have to see the box options and decide!


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 19, 2014)

Annnnd I just ordered Monaco because it was the only color I really wanted from last month. Woot!


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm very new, just got my introductory box today! Could someone please explain to me about upgrades--and what is this It Girl of which you speak?


----------



## Andi B (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm very new, just got my introductory box today! Could someone please explain to me about upgrades--and what is this It Girl of which you speak?
Hi &amp; welcome!  First, "It Girl" refers to one of the style options you can choose for your monthly box.  This option has 3 different polishes, instead of the 2 polishes plus a beauty item that you'd receive in most of the other style options (Classic with a Twist, Bombshell, Boho Glam).

Basically, when the window opens for the month you can choose any of these style options (or Core Classics or Modern Beauty) for the standard $20, or you can choose an upgrade option, which will add $25, $35 or more to your standard $20 box, depending on the upgrade you choose.  In the past few months, there has been a polish-only upgrade that includes all of the month's colors, an upgrade that includes all of the polish and a few beauty items (usually costs an extra $35), and then an ultimate upgrade that has almost all (they usually hold out a few products to get you to choose "add-ons") of the products offered for the month (usually costs $55 more).

I hope this helps instead of adding to your confusion!


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm not sold on the revealed colors so far. The green is not to my taste and the purple is OK but I already have something similar. I'm thinking this is the Bombshell or Boho Glam box. Kinda hoping it's Bombshell since Boho Glam is usually my fave so if I'm not sold on that profile it's unlikely I'll like anything else and I really wanna take a box this month! I've bought so much polish this past month but I'm still excited for the Maven Window to open tomorrow


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 19, 2014)

> I'm very new, just got my introductory box today! Could someone please explain to me about upgrades--and what is this It Girl of which you speak?


 Yay! Welcome to Julep! It Girl is one of the style profiles and its box comes with 3 polishes (most boxes come with 2 polishes and a product and modern beauty comes with 2 products and no polish). From the 20-24th of each month, your maven window will open and you can pick a box (you should have gotten a default style but can choose any style you want for the month). In addition to choosing a box, you can pick 3 add ons from a selection of polishes, products, and various extras each month. All of the add ons are offered at a discounted price just for the monthly box. If you decide you want more than 3 add ons, you can choose to upgrade. I *think* there are currently 3 options: polish only which gets you all the polishes in the monthly collection; ultimate upgrade which gets you everything (polish and product) released that month; and I think there is one that gets you all of the polish and some product, but it is new and I'm not for sure everything included. Someone with more knowledge of upgrades may need to clarify, but the option is on your maven page during selection time. They have also recently introduced a Core Classics box that has previously released products in case you don't want that month's polish or product(s). Sorry to be so wordy, but I hope this helps! Edit to add I am SO SORRY! Apparently I need to learn to read before responding! I didn't see the other response!


----------



## redjill (Mar 20, 2014)

The colors look really pretty, and one of the few cosmetics I use daily is blush, so I'm definitely taking a box. I can't decide which blush color will look better on me though. Most pinks are too pink and make me look feverish, and most peaches make me look jaundiced. I prefer a dusty rose or a peachy-pink combo (like a lighter version of Nars Orgasm). Their photos make both shades look that way; but we all know Julep photos are deceptive. I'm definitely not getting bronzer. I look dirty in most bronzers, and I don't even use the ones I do own. Can't wait to find out about the collection tomorrow!


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 20, 2014)

Do they always bill on the 27th?


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 20, 2014)

Window is open! I got the Bombshell box (Kayla and Tatum with the peach blush) with add-ons of Flora, Felicia, and Caitlin.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 20, 2014)

Window is Open!

My initial reaction was It Girl, plus some add-ons.  But I quickly realized I wanted LOTS of the add-ons, so I decided to just get the polish upgrade.  There's really only one color I don't like (the bright yellow).  And what I really think is good this month is that they've "bundled' two of the three add-on colors into one add-on that's $7.99, instead of $4.99 each.  I got all 3 of the add-ons (Felicia, Jet and Brigitte).

If you want Felicia, my advice is to go for it fast, and then call Julep CS if you decide to change something later.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 20, 2014)

Has anyone tried the glitter polish removal kit yet?  I'm just wondering how those little caps work.  I'm kind of tempted to give it a try, but feel like it's probably not worth $20.  Thoughts?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 20, 2014)

In love with all the polishes this month! I think I'm going to go with the polish upgrade. The blushes/bronzer are pretty but look pretty easy to dupe with another brand.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In love with all the polishes this month! I think I'm going to go with the polish upgrade. The blushes/bronzer are pretty but look pretty easy to dupe with another brand.
TBH the peach blush looks like an almost exact dupe for NARS's Amour blush (which is my HG blush). And if it wasn't for the caution/crime scene tape-yellow polish, I think I would be tempted to get the polish upgrade...


----------



## unicorn (Mar 20, 2014)

I did the full upgrade. I LOVE all the polishes and I need a new blush/bronzer brush desperately. First full upgrade i've done. ;x Only gripe is you cant choose your blush color with the full upgrade, only bronzer.


----------



## unicorn (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried the glitter polish removal kit yet?  I'm just wondering how those little caps work.  I'm kind of tempted to give it a try, but feel like it's probably not worth $20.  Thoughts?
They're actually pretty darn awesome. I bought it last month -- they're designed really cleverly to keep the remover pad really snug against the nail.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do they always bill on the 27th?
They always start billing on the 27th. FWIW, I've always been billed on the 27th...not sure if other people have been billed later.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Mar 20, 2014)

I want the polish upgrade but can't justify it at the moment. I'll have to check my credit card charges for this month to see if I've been good enough to have it!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 20, 2014)

In case anyone wants the link: http://www.julep.com/monthly-box-selection.html

I'm not interested in the colours, but I'm tempted by the blush. Not super interested in bronzer... hmmmm


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 20, 2014)

Ahhhh Julep is making it really difficult for me not to get the full upgrade. I think I might have to do it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm loving all of the colors, although I'm not crazy about any of the add-ons. I feel like I don't need white polish (I already got one with my intro box), I don't need another black, and I am not sure how I feel about that Felicia color. The only color I'm not crazy about is possibly Phoebe, because I feel like it's really similar to Holly, which I just got with the free bag promo.


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 20, 2014)

Right now I've got CWaT with Felecia and Flora added on, but I may switch to just It Girl. I haven't decided if I need the blush yet! Have they posted swatches yet? I want to wait until then to decide for sure.


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 20, 2014)

At the moment, I have It Girl with Caitlin and Mariska as add ons.


----------



## Hipster (Mar 20, 2014)

Sad panda... .I'm really feeling underwhelmed by this collection for some reason.  The only really interesting one is (of course) the add-on Felicia.  I have dupes for pretty much all of them.  Is it worth getting MB + Felicia?  Or do you guys think I can get them all cheaper than $25 total down the road?  I still have a free polish code from taking 3 boxes in a row but I don't think I can use that for the maven box..?


----------



## keewee10 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In case anyone wants the link: http://www.julep.com/monthly-box-selection.html

I'm not interested in the colours, but I'm tempted by the blush. Not super interested in bronzer... hmmmm

I'm exactly the opposite - I REALLY want the bombshell colors (+ sunny) but have less than no interest in the blush - I was hoping to be able to swap out the blush for a bronzer...  oh well...  Trying to decide if I should pull the trigger or not...


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Right now I've got CWaT with Felecia and Flora added on, but I may switch to just It Girl. I haven't decided if I need the blush yet! Have they posted swatches yet? I want to wait until then to decide for sure.
Yep, @Kyuu posted the link: http://www.julep.com/monthly-box-selection.html

They also have a blog post with the blush swatches: http://blog.julep.com/its-glow-time/


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm doing the Deluxe Upgrade with Felicia as my add on. Peach Bellini blush. I do want the glitter removal kit, I've been eyeing it since it was released, but I don't think it's worth $20, especially when refills are only $7.


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 20, 2014)

Ugh, I just remembered I ordered the Savannah set earlier this week when the FREEGOLD promo was going on. Those are all brights... now I'm thinking I don't need the full polish upgrade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe I'll have to choose... I was feeling like I Really needed Caitlin, but do you girls think it's too similar to Drew and Lauren? I have both of those!


----------



## magictodo (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm just not feeling these. All of them look so sheer, even the ones not labeled sheer.


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok, now after seeing the swatches (thanks for the links!--I saw the blog but didn't get the email earlier) I'm going with It Girl and Felecia add-on. I don't really need the blush and can pick up any other polishes I want on sale later.


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm just not feeling these. All of them look so sheer, even the ones not labeled sheer.
I'm really worried about that too! They looked incredibly sheer and thin.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 20, 2014)

Ugh. Do not like *any* of the box colors. The only one I want is Felicia. Skipping as soon as I can log on to the site via computer instead of just my phone.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm really worried about that too! They looked incredibly sheer and thin. 
In the swatches they show many of the colors with white undies. Gives you an idea of how much brighter they are with it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hmmm decisions decisions. I have enough Jules for a free box but Im not sure I want to use them. The only colors I like are Felicia and Caitlyn and I don't want a blush at all. I think I'll just buy add on spots from people in the swap group. I think the collection is really well done, just not exactly my style.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 20, 2014)

Not thrilled.  Maybe I will just see if I can swap for the blush later.


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ugh I hate my work computer. I can only use internet explorer and so much stuff is blocked--so I can't see the swatches in the links. Grrrr. I should have taken the day off so I could stay home and debate over the maven selection window and watch my Badgers hopefully win this morning!


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 20, 2014)

I think it's bad when the one thing I want most from Julep this month isn't polish, but a blush!  That being said I'm a blush/bronzer junkie so I'm super into that, but really disappointed by the decision to go with sheers.  I keep looking at the swatch pictures thinking I'll get into it but just not sure.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Mar 20, 2014)

Now I'm looking at the swatches (was just looking at the selections on my phone before) and all I know is I don't want anything out of the Boho Glam box. Sunny looks like a dupe of Nessa (plus I've had enough of yellow dupes from Julep; Dahlia and Goldie are exactly the same to me) and Phoebe is a dupe for Holly. Felicia is really tempting, but I'm not sold on the idea of a mint green speckled polish. Green is a polish color I don't care much for.

Right now, I'm planning on going It Girl with Caitlin, Kayla, and _maybe_ Tatum or Mariska. If not Tatum (again, not much for green) and Mariska (my go-to Julep orange is Bethany and this one is too close for me to cheat on it), a second of either Caitlin or Kayla because I have two friends with those names and I know each of them would love their namesake color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## candicesj (Mar 20, 2014)

The Bare Face cleansing oil was in the September 2013 box with the Blank Canvas primer and I think this was the product's launch. Since then, they had it as a Maven's choice option or something in Jan or Feb 2014, so quite recently. They had it paired with the konjac sponge and the double kajal liner. I missed my chance in September when I didn't realize I hadn't updated my credit card and had been on the look-out since then! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *lint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I've been crossing my fingers for ages that the bare face cleansing oil would appear in a box but no such luck. I might just bite the bullet and buy it next month haha


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 20, 2014)

For now I chose the bombshell box and added Felicia and Flora, but I'm still not totally sold on the bombshell box. I chose the peach blush, even though like I mentioned yesterday I haven't had good luck with peach blushes in the past, but it does look pretty. I just know I don't need yet another pink blush. I didn't love the bombshell polish colors when I first saw them yesterday, but I think I just chose that style because I don't already have similar polishes, and I really like Felicia and Flora! I should probably just skip and try to get those at a later time, which I very well may end up doing. I was also thinking of going with core classics and adding Felicia and Flora, but is $20 really a good deal for those items (cuticle serum pen and 4 oz polish remover)? At about $10 per item I don't know if I can justify that, since you can get polish remover so cheap at Target/Ulta/etc. The more I think about it, the more I think I am talking myself out of this box...


----------



## Lily V (Mar 20, 2014)

arrrgghhhh, cant decide if I want to add flora on or not, it's somewhat similar to bette (which I already have), but the lure of blue shimmer on it makes me want it... ughhhh....  and should I toss phoebe out of add-ons or not? (taking the bombshell box)  (I have holly, but it's more emerald greeny on me, and pheobe looks brighter green to me...).  help!

Flora:







not my pic:  (bette)






http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-8TZVpzg-Ck8/UOnni6aFJcI/AAAAAAAAB8o/Ed33M7Ola58/s1600/Julep+Bette+2.JPG

ETA- now I also remember that bette has a rubbery finish, so flora def has a more jelly/shimmer thing going on too.... ooooh, now im leaning towards flora again....  ahahahhaha...


----------



## DragonChick (Mar 20, 2014)

The colors would be great for someone who doesn't have any of these yet.

Having said that, Sunny looks like it's either a dupe of or extremely similar to Nessa, the same with Phoebe - it looks like Angelina and Angela at first glance. I don't trust Julep's swatches. Now I wonder how close Tatum is to Mackenzie.

I'm normally an It Girl, so Flora and Maren look like near dupes of a couple of indies I received in my indie polish sub boxes in the past couple months, and while Bailey is screaming Tardis clone to me, it looks like Ally.

This is a definite skip for me - it reminds me too much of the bright box from last year.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Mar 20, 2014)

Skipped. Don't care for the colors again this month. Other than Flora.


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 20, 2014)

> arrrgghhhh, cant decide if I want to add flora on or not, it's somewhat similar to bette (which I already have), but the lure of blue shimmer on it makes me want it... ughhhh....Â  and should I toss phoebe out of add-ons or not? (taking the bombshell box)Â  (I have holly, but it's more emerald greeny on me, and pheobe looks brighter green to me...).Â  help! Flora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not to enable or anything...but since Flora looks pretty sheer it might be really pretty as a glitter/shimmer topper over Bette!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Mar 20, 2014)

That was my problem with the collection this month. The majority of them are sheers.

Julep is seriously starting to run out of good ideas.


----------



## candicesj (Mar 20, 2014)

HELP! I need you guys to give me your opinion. 

I have enough Jules for a free box and I mostly intend on using the Jules and not purchasing more boxes afterwards so I want to make sure that it's the right one for me. 

I honestly love blush so it feels like this would be a good one to buy. I'm also interested in the bronzer but not as much and I love the purple polish (Kayla). I would either just get the blush with Kayla and the green one (which I won't use). OR the blush and bronzer with Kayla as an add-on... 

Other dilemma... I LOVE brushes. I am tempted by the brush duo, I need a blush and bronzer blush actually, I'm not 100% satisfied with what I have. But that's 30$ of extras (35$ if I go with Kayla as an add-on)... but since the box is free... 

35$ for the blush, the bronzer, Kayla, the 2 brushes... Is not a bad price, right? 

5$ for the blush, bronzer and Kayla is an even better deal though

and 0$ for the blush and 2 polishes might be even better

Other option is to skip and wait to see next month if it's a better buy

What should I do?!


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 20, 2014)

I think my main problem with the monthly box is that they're always putting coupon codes out there (literally ALWAYS) that make it cheaper to buy polish without being a Maven. Plus the crazy cheap Saavy Deals category. I've picked up about 7 polishes on Saavy Deals for what I'll pay for 3 this month on It Girl. Yes they are "new" but who cares? Color is color... there are a bunch of them on that page that are spring/summer appropriate.


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 20, 2014)

Maven pricing if you upgrade puts the polishes at 5$ each. Unless the polishes go down to the 3-4$ pricing in savvy deals, it's often a better deal to take the maven box (if you upgrade, and like all the colors of course).

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think my main problem with the monthly box is that they're always putting coupon codes out there (literally ALWAYS) that make it cheaper to buy polish without being a Maven. Plus the crazy cheap Saavy Deals category. I've picked up about 7 polishes on Saavy Deals for what I'll pay for 3 this month on It Girl. Yes they are "new" but who cares? Color is color... there are a bunch of them on that page that are spring/summer appropriate.


----------



## superhans (Mar 20, 2014)

where are people getting the up-close swatches of flora? i feel like im missing something and only see the far away ones


----------



## skyflower (Mar 20, 2014)

so far i have bombshell with felicia and phoebe.  i'm not much for creme's, but felicia's speckles remind me of robins eggs and quail eggs and just makes me happy and looks so darn cute (especially for easter!).  but not sure if that's enough to justify getting it...  oh well, a few more days, it is in my order just in case...


----------



## candicesj (Mar 20, 2014)

Julep is amazing at marketing! They lure people in with the newness of the colours and the collection aspect, as well as the Jules that save us money in the future. PLUS having access to the secret store is a big advantage to the monthly box - there can be some really good deals on both polish and products!

Using Savy Deals is a good money-saving idea though for sure! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think my main problem with the monthly box is that they're always putting coupon codes out there (literally ALWAYS) that make it cheaper to buy polish without being a Maven. Plus the crazy cheap Saavy Deals category. I've picked up about 7 polishes on Saavy Deals for what I'll pay for 3 this month on It Girl. Yes they are "new" but who cares? Color is color... there are a bunch of them on that page that are spring/summer appropriate.


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *candicesj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep is amazing at marketing! They lure people in with the newness of the colours and the collection aspect, as well as the Jules that save us money in the future. PLUS having access to the secret store is a big advantage to the monthly box - there can be some really good deals on both polish and products!

Using Savy Deals is a good money-saving idea though for sure! 
OK so I'm new to Julep... I joined right after the last month shipped, so I haven't seen the wonders of the secret store yet. Can you explain what it is exactly? What colors are typically in there (new ones, old ones, exclusive ones, etc) and what are the prices? Like, the average polish from Julep is $11.20, what is the secret store price? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lily V (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Not to enable or anything...but since Flora looks pretty sheer it might be really pretty as a glitter/shimmer topper over Bette!


ahahhaha!  that is a great enable there!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Sold!  Now I must decide phoebe vs holly...






versus:






http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&amp;rct=j&amp;q=&amp;esrc=s&amp;source=images&amp;cd=&amp;cad=rja&amp;uact=8&amp;docid=CNnXZKX9fu0FrM&amp;tbnid=NvjRETWdMJ3j6M:&amp;ved=0CAYQjRw&amp;url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pinterest.com%2Fsalliehunter%2Feye-candy%2F&amp;ei=OwkrU4H8C4aM0AGrvoDIDQ&amp;bvm=bv.62922401,d.dmQ&amp;psig=AFQjCNGLgoV38kNp0CIJBzRex8EGhmq8SQ&amp;ust=1395415735838230

(and for whoever asked for the close up swatches, it was from the link in the email they sent about the april reveal was open now:

http://www.julep.com/monthly-box-selection.html    HTH!


----------



## Bikerchic (Mar 20, 2014)

Another skip for me.  I love the colors, especially It Girl, but I hate sheer finishes.  Ulta has Butter London polish 2 for $15 today, so I think I will head to Ulta to spend my $20.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 20, 2014)

I skipped, not really feeling it.


----------



## cari12 (Mar 20, 2014)

Polish lovers upgrade and Felicia add on for me! Love the colors and finishes! I debated the bigger upgrade to try the blush but after going through my current stash I have so many dupes for the shades Julep is offering. I think I'll just wait for a sale after I see more reviews and swatches. Now if I could get the bronzer with the deluxe upgrade instead of the blush I would reconsider. Super excited about this month!


----------



## Katyagirl (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello everyone. After a long absence I thought I would pop back in. Really only liking Flora, Bailey, and Felicia this month--blah. Not enough to make me take it a box, even though I just got birthday money earlier in the month. I haven't taken a box since January (and didn't take November or December either) and I'm feeling pretty bored with Julep. Siiigh.

I also wanted to ask: Was I correct in remembering that you're supposed to get birthday Jules? Or is it just anniversary Jules? For some reason I was thinking birthday ones, and if I had enough to cover a box I'd probably get It Girl even though I don't like the pink.


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 20, 2014)

Got the polish upgrade with Felicia as well. I do feel like I could have waited on buying Monaco now with this blue but oh well lol. Looking forward to all the pretty colors!


----------



## candicesj (Mar 20, 2014)

I used to purchase the box regularly in 2012 and beginning of 2013 and a lot of products in the secret store were about half price, especially the more "wanted" and newer ones, with a lot of other polishes being 3-4$. Non polish products are normally sold at about half price too and sometimes quite a bit less especially in sets.

There's usually a bunch of polish sets like 2 polishes for 8-10$, 3 for 14$... I've seen some 5-polish sets for 18-20$, I believe. Sometimes there are sets with a product and polish (like a pedi creme with a polish and topcoat) for like 18$ maybe. 

I haven't seen most of the recent months secret store but in February I did and there was nothing interesting for me that month. Not a very impressive secret store. I don't know if they've gone downhill generally or I just happened on a month with more limited products and deals. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK so I'm new to Julep... I joined right after the last month shipped, so I haven't seen the wonders of the secret store yet. Can you explain what it is exactly? What colors are typically in there (new ones, old ones, exclusive ones, etc) and what are the prices? Like, the average polish from Julep is $11.20, what is the secret store price? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 20, 2014)

Hmmmm, right now I am debating between getting the Modern Beauty Box OR going with the It Girl Box (even tho I just got Monaco last night) with Jet &amp; the Blush Brush as add ons. I do really need a new blush brush, but I don't know if Julep's would be worth the $16.99....I may just pop into Ulta today for the 2x$15 Butter Londons.


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 20, 2014)

The only polish I am kinda interested in is Felicia, which is of course an add on. I do like Caitlin too but I think in person it might look similar to Evie and I don't want anything else in the Classic with a Twist Box. Flora is pretty but I don't want anything else from the It Girl box. Not remotely interested in anything else. I wanted to take a box but I guess I'll be skipping once I get to a desk top  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Mar 20, 2014)

Getting It Girl box with Felicia add-on.  I love it when it's such an easy choice for me to decide.  I hope Julep does more speckle polishes like Felicia too!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 20, 2014)

At first glance, not interested. The only shade that didn't seem like a dupe for something else I already own was the sheer bubblegum pink in It girl. I'll look again when i can get top my computer. I also have a much harder time making a decision because i know that Julep's swatches are crap. Not interested in blush or bronzer.


----------



## sylarana (Mar 20, 2014)

I only like kayla. Skipping.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 20, 2014)

Does anyone know the amount of product in the blush?  Thanks!


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 20, 2014)

I am going with the Core Classics and adding on Kayla.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know the amount of product in the blush?  Thanks!
.25 oz 






http://www.julep.com/glow-pore-minimizing-blush.html


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you, @LuckyMoon !  That's a hefty amount of product.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Getting It Girl box with Felicia add-on.  I love it when it's such an easy choice for me to decide.  I hope Julep does more speckle polishes like Felicia too!
I'm sure a lot of people would hate it, but I would *LOVE* a whole speckle collection!!

I decided to buy someone's Flora and Felicia and I'm skipping, pretty happy with that.  I bought so much polish lately I don't think anything in the Secret Store would tempt me anyway.  Now watch them have like a speckle trio in there haha I would be so sad.


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 20, 2014)

After thinking about it...I'm skipping, too. Realistically, I wouldn't wear Felicia much (although I would love a speckle collection, green just isn't my color!) I like the It Girl colors but I already have non-sheer dupes of them and really don't want a lot of colors I would have to pair with something else in order to wear.


----------



## mgarcia (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it's bad when the one thing I want most from Julep this month isn't polish, but a blush!  That being said I'm a blush/bronzer junkie so I'm super into that, but really disappointed by the decision to go with sheers.  I keep looking at the swatch pictures thinking I'll get into it but just not sure.  
This is me too! I'm thinking I'm just going to skip this month. I would get the blush bronzer box, but I want the pink blush not the peach &amp; I'm not all that into bronzer. I really want the blush, but not enough to get things that I will never use. So, I guess I will wait and see if I can pick it up later or something.


----------



## magictodo (Mar 20, 2014)

I skipped. First skip since becoming a Maven in August. I'm sad -- nothing seemed like it would work for me.

I would KILL to see the stats on Julep's collections, which colors tend to be the most popular, etc. Not the color trend they send out, but the real bottles produced/bottles sold. I feel like collections like these (sheer neons and brights) have to be less popular.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 20, 2014)

I just figured out why this collection seemed so familiar: The colors remind me of Sjnful Colors. I like SC, but if I want SC colors, I will pay SC prices, not Julep.


----------



## lorez88 (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm going with Classic with a Twist and adding Flora. I just cannot skip after realizing how beautiful the polishes looked last month in comparison to Julep's swatches. I'm excited for bright nails!


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 20, 2014)

> I think it's bad when the one thing I want most from Julep this month isn't polish, but a blush! Â That being said I'm a blush/bronzer junkie so I'm super into that, but really disappointed by the decision to go with sheers. Â I keep looking at the swatch pictures thinking I'll get into it but just not sure. Â


 Go with Modern Beauty!


> I also wanted to ask: Was I correct in remembering that you're supposed to get birthday Jules? Or is it just anniversary Jules? For some reason I was thinking birthday ones, and if I hadÂ enough to cover a box I'd probably get It Girl even though I don't like the pink.


 You get Jules for both, if you haven't received any &amp; your birthday/anniversary just passed, I'd definitely give CS a call.


> I'm sure a lot of people would hate it, but I would *LOVE* a whole speckle collection!! I decided to buy someone's Flora and Felicia and I'm skipping, pretty happy with that.Â  I bought so much polish lately I don't think anything in the Secret Store would tempt me anyway.Â  Now watch them have like a speckle trio in there haha I would be so sad.


 I LOVE SPECKLES! I have Mottle from Illamasqua so I'll pass on Felicia, but without a doubt it's beautiful.


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorez88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm going with Classic with a Twist and adding Flora. I just cannot skip after realizing how beautiful the polishes looked last month in comparison to Julep's swatches. I'm excited for bright nails!
Thus far I'm doing the exact same thing.  I realized that I wanted the polishes that weren't sheer AND a blush and those fit the bill.  Hope you enjoy your selections!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 20, 2014)

I....I seriously can't decide ::bites nails::


----------



## redjill (Mar 20, 2014)

I have Boho Glam (as always) with the peach blush and Felicia as an add on. I'm tempted to add on the bubblegum pink and the blush brush, but I'm often low on funds at the end of the month, and my boyfriend's birthday is coming up. Ideally I'd get a full upgrade.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 20, 2014)

> I....I seriously can't decide ::bites nails::


 When in doubt, upgrade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I....I seriously can't decide ::bites nails::
GIRL DON'T DO THAT D&lt;

You can't paint them if they're short and bitten  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shandimessmer (Mar 20, 2014)

I went ahead and did the full upgrade. I stopped caring about Julep for awhile and cancelled my sub for almost a year. Now, I feel like I'm too far behind and I want alllllll of the pretties :/


----------



## hellorigby (Mar 20, 2014)

I can't decide if I should skip or not. I love Flora and Maren in the It Girl but added on Monaco last month which looks so much like Bailey. I don't want the blush since i just restocked my favorite blush that for sure doesn't break me out (sensitive to talc/bismuth). I don't really need the polish, but I do really enjoy receiving a box. Ugh, decisions!


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 20, 2014)

I decided to skip after all. I really just want flora and Felicia, but I can get them later during a promo. I don't need the blush or bronzer. Plus I just ordered 6 juleps during the free gold promo and 2 butter Londons from ulta today...


----------



## alisong (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmmm, right now I am debating between getting the Modern Beauty Box OR going with the It Girl Box (even tho I just got Monaco last night) with Jet &amp; the Blush Brush as add ons. I do really need a new blush brush, but I don't know if Julep's would be worth the $16.99....I may just pop into Ulta today for the 2x$15 Butter Londons.  

FWIW, I love my Real Techniques Blush Brush. You can get it at Ulta for less than $10, and it is very soft. Great for blending!

I would have gone for It Girl, which is my usual profile, but I am intrigued by the blush. Right now I have Bombshell selected, with Flora and Maren as add-ons. The blue sheen intrigues me, and I think these may end up looking a lot more interesting in person than the swatches we have seen so far.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm seriously excited about getting my box this month! I just got the OPI Sheer Tints for the sake of making jelly sandwiches. While I could use these new Juleps for that too, I simply like how it looks on its own. Maybe they will help me be more confident with letting the whites of my nails show through! I think I'll go with It Girl this month, but I gotta see some more up-close swatches. Flora looks incredible! The trio also reminds me of some L.A. Colors I had to give away [got them from an evil relative &amp; wanted to avoid any possible omens that would come with accepting them], so I'm really happy those colors are offered together cuz I really want shades like that in my collection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## unicorn (Mar 20, 2014)

I did the full upgrade, but not gonna lie.. this made me laugh.

Nicolette (Opaque french white), found in the March Mystery addon:





vs this month's *Brigitte* (bright white crÃ¨me):





SPOILERS: They're the same friggin opaque white polish. Come on, Julep. ROFL.


----------



## redjill (Mar 20, 2014)

> I did the full upgrade, but not gonna lie.. this made me laugh. Nicolette (Opaque french white), found in the March Mystery addon:
> 
> vs this month's *Brigitte* (bright white crÃ¨me):
> 
> SPOILERS: They're the same friggin opaque white polish. Come on, Julep. ROFL.


 Yeah, I thought about adding on Brigitte (already have Jet), but seriously, how many white polishes does a girl need? I have Nicolette, Bunny, and also Zoya's Purity and Butter's Cotton Buds. So. Much. White.


----------



## RedBadger (Mar 20, 2014)

I did the full polish upgrade. Love these colors.  Plus, my friend at work was looking over my shoulder this morning and wanted some, so added on Tatum, Caitlin, and Maren for her. 

Yea Springtime!  It's been a loooong coooold winter in Wisconsin.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Mar 20, 2014)

Several of the colors look gorgeous, but then I realized that 1) I own near-dupes, and 2) a lot of them are sheer, and I almost always hate sheer polishes. Who has time for that many coats!?

I have similar (or better) blushes already, I'm too pale to ever have a use for shimmery bronzer, and I already have a Mighty cuticle stick.

Okay, I think I've convinced myself to skip this month. I think.


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 20, 2014)

Something interesting: I just got my email about the April Maven window being open, so I open it and see that they are awarding me 750 jules for taking my first box (since this is my first month subbing). I wonder if these types of promotions are going to happen more regularly for new subscribers to help make up for the fact that we can't skip. I'm OK with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 750 jules is enough to get an add-on right?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Something interesting: I just got my email about the April Maven window being open, so I open it and see that they are awarding me 750 jules for taking my first box (since this is my first month subbing). I wonder if these types of promotions are going to happen more regularly for new subscribers to help make up for the fact that we can't skip. I'm OK with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 750 jules is enough to get an add-on right?
I got the same thing when I joined in December right before the no skip cut off. Yes, it's enough to cover one add on polish.


----------



## stephstrong (Mar 20, 2014)

Is anyone picking up the brushes??


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 20, 2014)

Woo, another skip for me. I like Caitlyn, phoebe, Felicia and Flora, and I can't get all of them together without paying like $35 and getting two items I don't pertiulary care for. Ah well. It also kind of annoys me that polishes like Felicia are ALWAYs addons and never in any boxes. If there is a glitter in a box, it's always a micro glitter in a clear or slightly tinted base. I want some cool chunky glitter! Also, I agree that savvy deals are a MUCH better choice than maven boxes. It seems you only have to wait a few months, and they are much cheaper. The cheapest option is still $5 a polish, and you don't get to select your favourites. Savvy deals has like a page of $2.99 polishes. Plus julep does extra promotions ALL the time. The past month had 2 polishes and a clutch for a $25 purchase, then a free gold polish with a purchase of $10. You get 3 polishes for $20, or 5 for $11.96. Hmm... I know what I'm choosing. I do have to say these are the best swatches julep has done in a while though, so bravo. They actually look like real nails that are actually polished. Hopefully these will be colour accurate too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NY Mendez (Mar 20, 2014)

Just a quick question when you add an add on do you get jules for them as well?? I picked boho glam for my box and added on the It Girl box that's why I ask


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DivaSaurusRex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Woo, another skip for me. I like Caitlyn, phoebe, Felicia and Flora, and I can't get all of them together without paying like $35 and getting two items I don't pertiulary care for. Ah well. It also kind of annoys me that polishes like Felicia are ALWAYs addons and never in any boxes. If there is a glitter in a box, it's always a micro glitter in a clear or slightly tinted base. I want some cool chunky glitter!
Also, I agree that savvy deals are a MUCH better choice than maven boxes. It seems you only have to wait a few months, and they are much cheaper. The cheapest option is still $5 a polish, and you don't get to select your favourites. Savvy deals has like a page of $2.99 polishes. Plus julep does extra promotions ALL the time. The past month had 2 polishes and a clutch for a $25 purchase, then a free gold polish with a purchase of $10. You get 3 polishes for $20, or 5 for $11.96. Hmm... I know what I'm choosing.

I do have to say these are the best swatches julep has done in a while though, so bravo. They actually look like real nails that are actually polished. Hopefully these will be colour accurate too





As much as I love the deals, you do have to consider that getting the box with say 2 polishes and a product reduces the cost of each item to ~$6.67 if you just pay the $20. I understand if you don't like the colors, but if you're skipping just because of the price, it's actually a pretty good deal. Especially when you consider what the price of the beauty product for any given month goes up to after the maven selection time. Then when you start upgrading it's down to $5 a color. Sure you can get many of these on sale within a few months, but I like getting them when they are seasonally appropriate during selection time.


----------



## alisong (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Something interesting: I just got my email about the April Maven window being open, so I open it and see that they are awarding me 750 jules for taking my first box (since this is my first month subbing). I wonder if these types of promotions are going to happen more regularly for new subscribers to help make up for the fact that we can't skip. I'm OK with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 750 jules is enough to get an add-on right?
I don't think this is a new thing, I subscribed last June and got the same number of Jules with my first paid box in July.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 20, 2014)

> Something interesting: I just got my email about the April Maven window being open, so I open it and see that they are awarding me 750 jules for taking my first box (since this is my first month subbing). I wonder if these types of promotions are going to happen more regularly for new subscribers to help make up for the fact that we can't skip. I'm OK with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 750 jules is enough to get an add-on right?


 Something similar happened to me too! I got my 1st box in January &amp; they gave me 1,050 Jules. I was shocked. It was probably an accident though so I try not to bring it up that often haha.


> Is anyone picking up the brushes??


 I REALLY WANT TO. But I may wait to see if there's a promo code for them in the April box.


> Just a quick question when you add an add on do you get jules for them as well?? I picked boho glam for my box and added on the It Girl box that's why I ask


 Nope, you only get Jules for your monthly box selection (as well as your birthday, referrals, anniversary month, etc.). You can however spend your Jules so that your add-ons/boxes are free.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 20, 2014)

Alright is is just me or is this collection nearly identical to last April?



The it girl last time was green, yellow and purple, so it's nice the colors are distributed differently, but it's still really close


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DivaSaurusRex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Woo, another skip for me. I like Caitlyn, phoebe, Felicia and Flora, and I can't get all of them together without paying like $35 and getting two items I don't pertiulary care for. Ah well. It also kind of annoys me that polishes like Felicia are ALWAYs addons and never in any boxes. If there is a glitter in a box, it's always a micro glitter in a clear or slightly tinted base. I want some cool chunky glitter!
Also, I agree that savvy deals are a MUCH better choice than maven boxes. It seems you only have to wait a few months, and they are much cheaper. The cheapest option is still $5 a polish, and you don't get to select your favourites. Savvy deals has like a page of $2.99 polishes. Plus julep does extra promotions ALL the time. The past month had 2 polishes and a clutch for a $25 purchase, then a free gold polish with a purchase of $10. You get 3 polishes for $20, or 5 for $11.96. Hmm... I know what I'm choosing.

I do have to say these are the best swatches julep has done in a while though, so bravo. They actually look like real nails that are actually polished. Hopefully these will be colour accurate too




First, they should add polishes like Felicia to boxes. I hate that the colors they know will probably will be popular are the "featured add ons" but I guess that's good from a business model since it forces people to pay an additional $5. 

Second, I agree with you on the bargain aspect. I really like some of the colors this month and have gone back and forth between skipping and unskipping with a million different box combinations but found the same problem you did...it gets expensive very quickly! I also liked 4 of the main box colors this month and also think Felicia is a fun/interesting color...but to get the colors I want I would have to get a box + 3 add ons (which is $35). That's almost like having to pay for another box just to get the colors I want together.  In addition to it being much more than the normal box price, I would also be stuck with either a polish or product I didn't really want...so I decided just to skip, add the colors I like to my wishlist, and hope for a sale to come along soon!


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 20, 2014)

I wanted to put my 2 cents in about the blushes: using diamond as an ingredient for cosmetics is not uncommon. They use diamonds for the OPI Designer Series, Redken Diamond Oil, S Factor Diamond Dreams, &amp; so forth. &amp; it does exactly what it's supposed to: it gives off a lustrous shine. Whether this new Glow blush will clear pores because of the diamond powder is still to be determined. But I personally love the idea &amp; I support Julep for trying new things all the time with their ingredients in products. Diamond isn't too far from being as popular as argan, so hopefully this helps the trend grow. As for my stance on the blushes themselves: I have rosacea, so blush has NEVER been something in which I was interested. I usually use bronzer on my shoulders, &amp; even then I gotta mix it with blush to even out with my skin tone. I'll wait it out until reviews come out for it to see if it's worth my money. If yes, I'll probably get Peach Bellini &amp; only reserve that for my performances. Or I'll go for Light Golden Tan &amp; just reserve that for summertime haha. Be mindful of what you're buying though! Pay close attention to the Vivid collection photo &amp; notice that the size of the compacts for the blushes will be as tall as a Julep bottle without the cap on. I know many people felt ripped off from the size of the liquid eye sheens back in February, so just be aware of that ladies!


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 20, 2014)

No, I do need that blush! And the bronzer, come to think of it...can I add just a bronzer?


----------



## yunii (Mar 20, 2014)

I skipped for the first time. I have been with them since May2013. Since I really wanted to buy something, I went to spend the money on the new memebox that came out.


----------



## acostakk (Mar 20, 2014)

Just got Monica and Kyla off the savvy deals page for $5.98 total. Desire for brights met without incurring the wrath of my bank account.


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 20, 2014)

Decided to skip after all. I've got to get my collection under control before I bring anything else in. I liked the colors but I didn't love the colors.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did the full polish upgrade. Love these colors.  Plus, my friend at work was looking over my shoulder this morning and wanted some, so added on Tatum, Caitlin, and Maren for her. 

Yea Springtime!  It's been a loooong coooold winter in Wisconsin.
I'm from Wisconsin too, originally!  What area are you from?  I live in Denver now and the winters are so much better, lol.  I have felt so bad for my family and friends back home telling me about all the -0 degree days, and then here in Denver it would be like 50, ha ha.  You guys sure got hit hard this year.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 20, 2014)

I gotta admit I kinda love this entire collection!  The only close dupe I have to any of these is Bailey - I wonder if that one is going to be that much different from Monaco from last month?  Maybe just that the formula is sheer vs cream?  Anyway, I think this is a really fun collection.  I have a ton of darker cream polish, neutrals, ect. but my nail polish collection is totally missing some bright chromes, sheers, and shift polishes like this one has.  As of right now I'm doing the polish upgrade and adding on the black and white polishes, since I don't have either of those shades in my collection either.  The only black I have is Cleopatra, which is the latex matte.

I'm going to pass on the blush and bronzer, like I did with the gloss last month.  I have soooo many blushes, bronzers, lipglosses, eyeliners, ect that although I would love to try this formula I just can't justify having yet another product sitting around!  They do look gorgeous though.

Since I have 1000 Jules to use for the $7.99 duo add on, this comes out to 11 polishes for $45, or $4.09 each bottle.  I feel like that's a really great deal!


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 20, 2014)

I actually really like the colors this month. I went with bombshell with the pink blush.


----------



## AMaas (Mar 20, 2014)

I went with Classic with a Twist with the pink blush and added on the Bronzer brush, Maren, and Flora.  I'm not a huge fan of bright neon greens and I already have plenty of bright purples.  Plus I need to stop buying polish!!!


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 20, 2014)

> As much as I love the deals, you do have to consider that getting the box with say 2 polishes and a product reduces the cost of each item to ~$6.67 if you just pay the $20. I understand if you don't like the colors, but if you're skipping just because of the price, it's actually a pretty good deal. Especially when you consider what the price of the beauty product for any given month goes up to after the maven selection time. Then when you start upgrading it's down to $5 a color. Sure you can get many of these on sale within a few months, but I like getting them when they are seasonally appropriate during selection time.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Agreed, and julep has a great referral and points system. You should factor that into price, because with just buying regular boxes, you get about 2 boxes a year, and then whatever referrals you get are extra. To me, julep has one of the best systems. I prefer it to birch box. I think the boxes are a good value, not great. I think the boxes are all worth about $20, though I'd never pay full price for anything from julep. However, it annoys me when all the really nice colours are addons. I personally enjoy getting new colours you may have not thought of but end up enjoying, but when julep keeps duping the same colours, it gets boring. I want collections with colours like autumn and Gianna and Talia and Felicia. Even if it is just a single box. I also feel like the savvy deals section is annoying when the prices are for all customers, and in the past couple months they have removed a fair chunk of maven benefits.


----------



## unicorn (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone picking up the brushes??

I did the full upgrade this month, so I'll be getting them! Hopefully they're nice.


----------



## unicorn (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Alright is is just me or is this collection nearly identical to last April?





The it girl last time was green, yellow and purple, so it's nice the colors are distributed differently, but it's still really close

Those were opaque cremes without shimmer though, right? The small swatch photos don't show it well, but this months colors are all sheers/jellys with shimmer flakes added or a chrome finish. I think this will be another collection that is WAY more stunning in person.


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 20, 2014)

> Something interesting: I just got my email about the April Maven window being open, so I open it and see that they are awarding me 750 jules for taking my first box (since this is my first month subbing). I wonder if these types of promotions are going to happen more regularly for new subscribers to help make up for the fact that we can't skip. I'm OK with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 750 jules is enough to get an add-on right?


 I'm surprised they still do this! They've had this forever, since I joined 2 years ago (march), at least. Before Jules they would give you a free addon, and before addons they gave you a 11.20 voucher for a free nail polish in your second box.


----------



## sylarana (Mar 20, 2014)

I keep on going back over the options .. even though I really only want Kayla. There are others that look nice, but I have similar colors already .. or they just don't excite me that much. But, then I love getting my box .. even if I can also buy polishes on sale etc .. it's just not the same thing (which makes no sense .. I know).

I'll probably end up getting a box or not. Kind of hoping that Kayla sells out as an add-on really soon which would take away any incentive to get a box.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 20, 2014)

> I keep on going back over the options .. even though I really only want Kayla. There are others that look nice, but I have similar colors already .. or they just don't excite me that much. But, then I love getting my box .. even if I can also buy polishes on sale etc .. it's just not the same thing (which makes no sense .. I know). I'll probably end up getting a box or not. Kind of hoping that Kayla sells out as an add-on really soon which would take away any incentive to get a box.


 I say you should go for Bombshell or Core Classics with Kayla as an add-on. CC always proves to have products you'll actually use, &amp; wIth Bombshell who knows maybe you'll end up loving Tatum &amp; the blush!


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 21, 2014)

Skipping. Will probably get some polishes with the Madness code but will wait to see if RAE goes back on stock first. Can't wait to see all the swatches though....


----------



## kawaiihoots (Mar 21, 2014)

Was surprisingly excited by some of the colors this month. Took Bombshell (with Peach Bellini blush) with Flora and Felicia as add-ons. I DO NOT need more blush, or more polish for that matter, but I'm looking forward to playing with all of it anyway. I lurrve those purples and I don't really have a lot of purple polish right now. I also ordered Nicolette from the deals section since I don't currently have a white polish to put over the sheer ones and I've been meaning to buy one for awhile now. I kind of want the pink from It Girl too but Felicia is out of stock now so I don't want to touch anything lol.


----------



## sylarana (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I say you should go for Bombshell or Core Classics with Kayla as an add-on. CC always proves to have products you'll actually use, &amp; wIth Bombshell who knows maybe you'll end up loving Tatum &amp; the blush!
It's already sold out. At the moment I have the it girl box even though I don't care much for Bailey. I don't want to spend $20 on nail polish remover and cuticle oil .. I get both much cheaper all the time. I might add on Kayla if it comes back in stock .. or switch to Bombshell .. or end up skipping after all.


----------



## redjill (Mar 21, 2014)

> Was surprisingly excited by some of the colors this month. Took Bombshell (with Peach Bellini blush) with Flora and Felicia as add-ons. I DO NOT need more blush, or more polish for that matter, but I'm looking forward to playing with all of it anyway. I lurrve those purples and I don't really have a lot of purple polish right now. I also ordered Nicolette from the deals section since I don't currently have a white polish to put over the sheer ones and I've been meaning to buy one for awhile now. I kind of want the pink from It Girl too but Felicia is out of stock now so I don't want to touch anything lol.


 Glad I added Felicia this morning. : p


----------



## puffyeyes (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm actually super stoked for this month!!  I'm getting classic with a twist, I LOVE the colors, and the bellini blush looks so cute.  

I'm only a little irked that they called it "peach bellini" because a bellini is made with peach (and prosecco of course).


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Alright is is just me or is this collection nearly identical to last April?





The it girl last time was green, yellow and purple, so it's nice the colors are distributed differently, but it's still really close

Those were opaque cremes without shimmer though, right? The small swatch photos don't show it well, but this months colors are all sheers/jellys with shimmer flakes added or a chrome finish. I think this will be another collection that is WAY more stunning in person.


just by swatches a lot of them are really similar, and it was april last year.


----------



## puffyeyes (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
just by swatches a lot of them are really similar, and it was april last year.














Very interesting!  The slight variation and different pairings are really working on me--last year I hated the neon collection!  I AM that person who has a million different tones of their favorite color though!


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 21, 2014)

I can't find the skip button on their site now. I'm on my phone. Does anyone know if the skip button is on the mobile site or not?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 21, 2014)

> I can't find the skip button on their site now. I'm on my phone. Does anyone know if the skip button is on the mobile site or not?


 No skip button on phones. They ditched that several months ago.


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 21, 2014)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 21, 2014)

I got rid of Felicia as an add on, so if anyone wants it, snatch mine up now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Classynfun (Mar 21, 2014)

Easy skip this month. Outside of the classic with a twist, I hate the colors. Just not colors I would ever wear. Blush and bronzer? In theory I like that, but I just can't buy anymore Julep make up when I like what I usually wear. Julep is just so hit and miss. Enjoy April, ladies!


----------



## caspad (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Something interesting: I just got my email about the April Maven window being open, so I open it and see that they are awarding me 750 jules for taking my first box (since this is my first month subbing). I wonder if these types of promotions are going to happen more regularly for new subscribers to help make up for the fact that we can't skip. I'm OK with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 750 jules is enough to get an add-on right?
This is my first month subbing too. I will only get 300 jules for my first box. 




 

I really don't want a blush so I was thinking of getting It Girl instead of Classic with a Twist.

I like sheers and shimmers better than cremes so I like the colors.


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 21, 2014)

I love the colors this month so I went with the polish upgrade. While I am curious about the blush, I have a ton of blushes in my collection and can't justify adding another.


----------



## Lizw88 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Classynfun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Easy skip this month. Outside of the classic with a twist, I hate the colors. Just not colors I would ever wear. Blush and bronzer? In theory I like that, but I just can't buy anymore Julep make up when I like what I usually wear. Julep is just so hit and miss.

Enjoy April, ladies!
Everyone else seems to love the colors but I'm with you on this, they just aren't my style! If I didn't need new blush I'd be skipping for sure!


----------



## RedBadger (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm from Wisconsin too, originally!  What area are you from?  I live in Denver now and the winters are so much better, lol.  I have felt so bad for my family and friends back home telling me about all the -0 degree days, and then here in Denver it would be like 50, ha ha.  You guys sure got hit hard this year.

I'm in Madison. Came here for the UW and never left.  This was the worst winter I've experienced.  My husband and I keep telling ourselves that the gorgeous summers here make it all worth it, though.


----------



## unicorn (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
just by swatches a lot of them are really similar, and it was april last year.

Check out the up close swatches -- the smaller ones arent a great representation imo. They don't capture the shimmer flakes well like the large swatches do:











Idk, I think sheers/jellys with different colored shimmer flakes are quite different from opaque cremes. The base colors might be similar, but the finishes/formula and add ins like chrome/shimmer are totally different. There are only so many pigments to play with, I think they did a good job doing something different and interesting here -- much moreso than previous months.

Julep is guilty of pushing a lot of duped/old polishes as new renamed ones, but I really dont think this collection is one of them save for the white polish.


----------



## Lizw88 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm in Madison. Came here for the UW and never left.  This was the worst winter I've experienced.  My husband and I keep telling ourselves that the gorgeous summers here make it all worth it, though.
I'm in Fort Atkinson about an hour from Madison and I agree the winter was shit! I'm a stay at home mom with a 4 month old and due to the weather we had to cancel many plans making me absolutely stir crazy! I'm happy it's heating up a tinge. I love Wisconsin Spring through Fall


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 21, 2014)

> I'm in Madison. Came here for the UW and never left. Â This was the worst winter I've experienced. Â My husband and I keep telling ourselves that the gorgeous summers here make it all worth it, though.


 Madison girl here too! I have lived here my whole life...went to UW here...guess it's safe to say I like it here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but yeah this winter sucks, it can be over any day now please!


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm in Madison. Came here for the UW and never left.  This was the worst winter I've experienced.  My husband and I keep telling ourselves that the gorgeous summers here make it all worth it, though.
Nice, I grew up in Green Bay and went to college in Kenosha.  Madison is a great town - very fun!  I do miss the spring, summer and fall in Wisconsin.  Denver is a great place to live, but the seasonal change isn't as extreme - it mostly ranges from about 20 in the winter to 90+ in the summer.  Although the mountains have some beautiful forests most of the surrounding area is quite brown and dry most of the summer.  I miss the lush greenery of Wisconsin (I adore camping and camped in Nicolet a lot - so beautiful!), the gorgeous multi-colored fall leaves, and the lakes and rivers!  But I guess it's a trade-off for the beautiful mountain views, low humidity, and lack of bugs.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lizw88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in Fort Atkinson about an hour from Madison and I agree the winter was shit! I'm a stay at home mom with a 4 month old and due to the weather we had to cancel many plans making me absolutely stir crazy! I'm happy it's heating up a tinge. I love Wisconsin Spring through Fall 


Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Madison girl here too! I have lived here my whole life...went to UW here...guess it's safe to say I like it here



but yeah this winter sucks, it can be over any day now please!
Wow I didn't realize there were so many Wisconsinites on here, that's great!  Makes me feel even more at home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Although I live in CO now WI will always be home.  I still get called out for my WI accent here, especially after I've had a few drinks, ha ha!  I've been here a year and a half now and I just can't shake those o's and a's.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Check out the up close swatches -- the smaller ones arent a great representation imo. They don't capture the shimmer flakes well like the large swatches do:











Idk, I think sheers/jellys with different colored shimmer flakes are quite different from opaque cremes. The base colors might be similar, but the finishes/formula and add ins like chrome/shimmer are totally different. There are only so many pigments to play with, I think they did a good job doing something different and interesting here -- much moreso than previous months.

Julep is guilty of pushing a lot of duped/old polishes as new renamed ones, but I really dont think this collection is one of them save for the white polish.

I agree, I really love this collection the more I look at it.  It's going to be a refreshing change for spring and summer to have some of these beautiful shimmer and chrome finishes.  I'm the most excited about Kayla, I think the purple/blue shift is going to be lovely in person.  It kind of reminds me of Urban Decay's Asphyxia eyeshadow!


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Â 

Wow I didn't realize there were so many Wisconsinites on here, that's great! Â Makes me feel evenÂ more at home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â Although I live in CO nowÂ WI will always be home.Â Â I still get called out for my WI accent here, especially after I've had a few drinks, ha ha! Â I've been here a year and a half now and I just can't shake those o's and a's.


LOL, it never even crossed my mind that there was such a thing as a Wisconsin "accent" until my friend's sister, who has lived in CA for a while, came to visit and told me I had a Wisconsin accent. I guess I always thought of other people having accents when I traveled and whatnot, but for some reason just never thought that the way I talk could have an "accent" to someone else! Silly I know.


----------



## sylarana (Mar 21, 2014)

I think Mariska is at least an almost dupe of Marjorie .. which I have. Otherwise, the Classic With a Twist would be interesting. Caitlin does look nice.

This way .. since Tatum is much too intense for me .. it's either It girl plus Kayla (if it comes back as an add on) .. or nothing. I guess it's up to them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do like Flora and Maren, but won't get them if I can't get Kayla as well ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I agree, I really love this collection the more I look at it.  It's going to be a refreshing change for spring and summer to have some of these beautiful shimmer and chrome finishes.  I'm the most excited about Kayla, I think the purple/blue shift is going to be lovely in person.  It kind of reminds me of Urban Decay's Asphyxia eyeshadow!
I wear a lot of microshimmer polishes and it's one my favourite finishes if only because cremes are my _favourite_. The thing about microshimmers is that the shimmer really doesn't show up except maybe in direct sunlight. The effect is subtle, so it's a nice twist on the creme.

So that being said, unless if your facce is 5 inches or less from your face at all times, you're probably setting yourself up for a disappointment. That's why the zoomed-out pictures do a better job representing what the photos look  in real life.


----------



## hellorigby (Mar 21, 2014)

I skipped. Monaco from last month looks too close to Bailey, and I'll pick up Flora in the store later. I don't *need* it now.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 21, 2014)

Damn I HATE being a college student! I'd kill to add on Caitlin &amp; Tatum, but as it is I shouldn't even be getting this box! &gt;.


----------



## jacquienthebox (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to the group and have been subscribed to julep since nov 13.  I'm loving this collection, I feel like there's so much that can be done with it... you can wear the sheers with a white base for an intense color or without white for the sheer finish and then the purples and green won't look so bright.  Anyway, for now I'm going with the bombshell box and I'm adding Mariska, but I'm thorn between getting bombshell or  to classic with a twist and get Maren and Kayla as add ons. 

I don't know which blush to pick (for now I have petal pink), I have medium tan olive skin, any suggestions?


----------



## redjill (Mar 21, 2014)

> Hi, I'm new to the group and have been subscribed to julep since nov 13.Â  I'm loving this collection, I feel like there's so much that can be done with it... you can wear the sheers with a white base for an intense color or without white for the sheer finish and then the purples and green won't look so bright.Â  Anyway, for now I'm going with the bombshell box and I'm adding Mariska, but I'm thorn between getting bombshell orÂ  to classic with a twist and get Maren and Kayla as add ons.Â  I don't know which blush to pick (for now I have petal pink), I have medium tan olive skin, any suggestions?


 Welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you enjoy being a Julep Maven! As for your blush question, I'd go with the peach color. Most beauty magazines recommend warmer, peach colored blush for olive skin. Pink could work if it's brighter, but it could also look fake. Of course I'm very fair skinned, so I could be wrong...


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wear a lot of microshimmer polishes and it's one my favourite finishes if only because cremes are my _favourite_. The thing about microshimmers is that the shimmer really doesn't show up except maybe in direct sunlight. The effect is subtle, so it's a nice twist on the creme.

So that being said, unless if your facce is 5 inches or less from your face at all times, you're probably setting yourself up for a disappointment. That's why the zoomed-out pictures do a better job representing what the photos look  in real life.
I have some Julep shimmers already so I know it's not going to be intense.  But like you said it is a nice twist on a plain creme polish!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jacquienthebox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi, I'm new to the group and have been subscribed to julep since nov 13.  I'm loving this collection, I feel like there's so much that can be done with it... you can wear the sheers with a white base for an intense color or without white for the sheer finish and then the purples and green won't look so bright.  Anyway, for now I'm going with the bombshell box and I'm adding Mariska, but I'm thorn between getting bombshell or  to classic with a twist and get Maren and Kayla as add ons. 

I don't know which blush to pick (for now I have petal pink), I have medium tan olive skin, any suggestions?
If you have medium tan olive skin I would suggest the peach.  I feel like the petal pink is more for the cool toned ladies and the peach is more for the warmer toned ones.  Do you have warm or cool undertones?  A good way to tell is to look at the veins on your wrist.  Mine are blue, which means I have a cool tone to my skin and I look better in cool colors like pink blushes and lipsticks,  taupe eyeshadow, ect..  If yours appear more green you are probably a warm skin tone and might look better with peach blush and lipstick, gold eyeshadow, ect.  Just my two cents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorez88 (Mar 21, 2014)

> If you have medium tan olive skin I would suggest the peach. Â I feel like the petal pink is more for the cool toned ladies and the peach is more for the warmer toned ones. Â Do you have warm or cool undertones? Â A good way to tell is to look at the veins on your wrist. Â Mine are blue, which means I have a cool tone to my skin and I look better in cool colors like pink blushes and lipsticks, Â taupe eyeshadow, ect.. Â If yours appear more green you are probably a warm skin tone and might look better with peachÂ blush and lipstick, gold eyeshadow, ect. Â Just my two cents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I never knew you could check undertones by looking at veins! I've got warm undertones and my veins are indeed greener. Amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DRae (Mar 21, 2014)

AARRGH!!! every time i go on the site it's showing that felicia is available and it allows me to add itâ€¦ then, when it's time to save my selection is give me a friggin error!!!! JULEP!!!!!!


----------



## jacquienthebox (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you all! At first I thought that, what made me pick the other was the darker skin "swatch" on julep's blog... It look kind of weird to me! But again thank you I hope I can still switch to peach Bellini  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> UPDATE: lol I switch to Classic with a twist and kept the peach bellini as it comes with the box and added Maren because Kayla is out of stock and I liked Maren too anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DRae (Mar 21, 2014)

Has anyone tried Glinda the good witch?  any swatches?


----------



## jacquienthebox (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you! I'm kind of confuse with my veins I mainly have green, but I have some purplish... I guess that since I have more green I have warmer undertones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 21, 2014)

So...I went back and unskipped this month. I can usually make up my mind pretty quickly, but I kept looking at the swatches (over and over again!) and realized that the colors are gorgeous and the reason I have similar color is because I like them so much! I have a lot of glitters that will look awesome with the sheers and I think the shimmers will be very pretty in person. Also, if I want to try the blush, this is the most affordable option since I'm sure it will go up in price after the Maven window. I ended up with CWaT with Bailey, Flora, and Felicia as add ons (it is available as of right now!) Felicia is such an interesting color and I don't have anything like it, so I'm excited! Another bonus is that since I have prepaid for the May box, this (plus next month) will give me enough jules for a free box! Now I just have to quit looking at swatches and analyzing my decision...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
just by swatches a lot of them are really similar, and it was april last year.

Check out the up close swatches -- the smaller ones arent a great representation imo. They don't capture the shimmer flakes well like the large swatches do:











Idk, I think sheers/jellys with different colored shimmer flakes are quite different from opaque cremes. The base colors might be similar, but the finishes/formula and add ins like chrome/shimmer are totally different. There are only so many pigments to play with, I think they did a good job doing something different and interesting here -- much moreso than previous months.

Julep is guilty of pushing a lot of duped/old polishes as new renamed ones, but I really dont think this collection is one of them save for the white polish.

Oh, I totally I agree! I was only trying to point out they chose a similar color line up from April last year, not that are are the same polish with a new name.


----------



## stephstrong (Mar 21, 2014)

OT but did anyone get Malala?? It looks nothing like the swatches it looks really really similar to Veronica!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sylarana (Mar 22, 2014)

I am wearing Malala right now and I think the swatches are a bit too light, but fairly similar. It's a really pretty dusty rose. Veronica seems much more coral? .. Malala is more grey-purple.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am wearing Malala right now and I think the swatches are a bit too light, but fairly similar. It's a really pretty dusty rose. Veronica seems much more coral? .. Malala is more grey-purple.
I think it looks a lot like Joy. I'm going by online swatches though; I don't have either of them.


----------



## DRae (Mar 22, 2014)

M



> Go with Modern Beauty! You get Jules for both, if you haven't received any &amp; your birthday/anniversary just passed, I'd definitely give CS a call. I LOVE SPECKLES! I have Mottle from Illamasqua so I'll pass on Felicia, but without a doubt it's beautiful.


 Maybe julep is testing the waters to see how were liking Felicia before they bring any others they have stached? They're only like a year behind.


----------



## reepy (Mar 22, 2014)

I think I'm going to take the box this month.  I love It Girl, but I think that Flora is just too close to one of my favorites, Helena, and that Bailey is too similar to Ally.  Anyone else agree?

My current plan is to do Bombshell so I can get Kayla (sold out as an add-on), even though I doubt Tatum will get used.  And then add on Maren.

Or - now that I type this out - should I just wait and pick up Kayla and Maren another time post box?


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 22, 2014)

I like the idea of Felicia, but in the end, I'm just not a fan of pastel green polishes. If it would have been a purple speckle polish, I would have been on that like white on rice.


----------



## jacquienthebox (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I'm going to take the box this month.  I love It Girl, but I think that Flora is just too close to one of my favorites, Helena, and that Bailey is too similar to Ally.  Anyone else agree?

My current plan is to do Bombshell so I can get Kayla (sold out as an add-on), even though I doubt Tatum will get used.  And then add on Maren.

Or - now that I type this out - should I just wait and pick up Kayla and Maren another time post box?

 

I had the bombshell box and then switch on classic with a twist, even though I'll be missing on Kayla, but that's what I thought too... I won't wear Tatum that much (and doubt I'll actually use it) I can get Kayla later with a discount code or something... I'm getting Maren this time because is or was still in stock, but will also wait for sunny...

So I think that if you won't wear Tatum that much, you should just wait to get a discount code and get only what you really want... or switch to a box with colors you like too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I'm going to take the box this month.  I love It Girl, but I think that Flora is just too close to one of my favorites, Helena, and that Bailey is too similar to Ally.  Anyone else agree?

My current plan is to do Bombshell so I can get Kayla (sold out as an add-on), even though I doubt Tatum will get used.  And then add on Maren.

Or - now that I type this out - should I just wait and pick up Kayla and Maren another time post box?

 
Ally is a frost and I think it might be a little darker than Bailey so they are similar but not the same. Helena is very similar to Flora but the finishes are also different--creme vs. shimmer. I also think Flora might be more purple than Helena. 

If you don't want/need colors so similar to what you already have, I agree that maybe you should just wait and pick up the colors you want on sale. Unless you want to try the blush and then I would suggest getting a box now since there won't be as much of a discount on it. You can also keep checking to see if Kayla is back in stock as an add-on since I think that Julep continues to add stock throughout the selection window.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SerpentineBabou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just joined this month without realizing that they changed their skip policy at the beginning of the year. Does anyone know if its possible to get switched back to the old (much, much better) policy if I wasn't grandfathered in? Has anyone tried calling or facebooking them about it? I really want to keep my subscription but I don't want to be forced to buy things I won't like just because I'm only allowed 2 skips a year. That's garbage!

ETA: I'm drowning in blush, the last thing I need is another overpriced blush or bronzed that I will never use.
Welcome! I don't think anyone has been able to get on the old skip as many times as you want plan but you can always contact them and see what they say.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am wearing Malala right now and I think the swatches are a bit too light, but fairly similar. It's a really pretty dusty rose. Veronica seems much more coral? .. Malala is more grey-purple.
Could you post a pic of Malala when you have time?  I have been wanting it, but I know Julep's swatches are not always right.

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OT but did anyone get Malala?? It looks nothing like the swatches it looks really really similar to Veronica!!





Really??  Wow I don't have Veronica but I just googled it and that looks like a peachy rose, not at all like the dusty rose they make Malala out to be!


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 22, 2014)

Malala...





(picture from Julep Swap Facebook group)

Veronica...





http://toriamasons-treasures.blogspot.com/2014/02/julep-veronica-polish.html


----------



## redjill (Mar 22, 2014)

> Malala...
> 
> picture from Julep Swap Facebook group


 That looks more like Joy to me.


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Malala...





picture from Julep Swap Facebook group

That looks more like Joy to me. 
Yeah, me too. Joy appears to be a smidge lighter but definitely in the same family.

Joy...


----------



## candicesj (Mar 22, 2014)

You guys are awesome with your discussions and including photos to demonstrate! Just wanted to mention that!


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 22, 2014)

Decided to stick with Boho Glam, added on the colors from Bombshell and a bronzer for good measure. OMG Julep is evil  ! To the devil with it; I need a box of happy, the sooner the better--I just found out my kitty has cancer :-( . He's fighting g the good fight, though, and is tearing me up over giving him his medicine. Mama not only needs a box of happy, but Band-Aids too.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Decided to stick with Boho Glam, added on the colors from Bombshell and a bronzer for good measure. OMG Julep is evil  ! To the devil with it; I need a box of happy, the sooner the better--I just found out my kitty has cancer :-( . He's fighting g the good fight, though, and is tearing me up over giving him his medicine. Mama not only needs a box of happy, but Band-Aids too.
My dear that is so horrible!  Please PM me if you need an extra box of happy this month.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Mar 22, 2014)

> Welcome! I don't think anyone has been able to get on the old skip as many times as you want plan but you can always contact them and see what they say.


 I did contact them and they gave me a "complimentary skip" but said that there was no way to put me on the old plan. So, basically, I'll need to call every time I want to skip because I signed up after December. Lame. Way to make your policies less customer friendly, guys (all while saying it was to "make things easier for customers" which is clearly bs).


----------



## sylarana (Mar 22, 2014)

I think the above picture of Malala is a bit darker than it truly looks (depends on the light of course) and Joy seems to be a bit more rose colored. They are very similar for sure. But, Veronica looks very different to me.

Still pondering over what to do with the April box. I like Maren and Flora, but don't feel like I really need them. The smart thing to do would be to skip and just pick up Kayla later .. instead of paying $25 for 2 polishes I kind of like, 1 I already have (pretty much/Monaco) and 1 that I must have (eventually). Unfortunately, nail polish is one of those things where I tend not to act smartly.


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Decided to stick with Boho Glam, added on the colors from Bombshell and a bronzer for good measure. OMG Julep is evil  ! To the devil with it; I need a box of happy, the sooner the better--I just found out my kitty has cancer :-( . He's fighting g the good fight, though, and is tearing me up over giving him his medicine. Mama not only needs a box of happy, but Band-Aids too.
I'm so sorry about your sick cat. It's the worst when animals that are like family get sick! I hope that your box brightens your day, although I know it won't be enough to make up for your sick kitty! I also hope that your nails are staying protected so you can enjoy your new colors!


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for the discussion/pictures of Malala vs. Joy vs. Veronica. I bought Malala but haven't gotten it yet. I know that Julep swatches aren't the best, but I was surprised to hear that it could be similar to Veronica since Veronica, in my opinion, is very much on the red scale.

It does look like it will be a close dupe to Joy, which I also have. I'm okay with the dupe though since these pinkish-purple shades are the best neutrals for my skin tone, so I wear them a lot! I'm also happy that the money is going to the Malala Foundation.


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you for the support and good mojo for my baby boy, Stosh! He's a big strong cat and I hope that and his good appetite will keep him fighting the cancer and maybe even beat the odds. He is a very precious kitty to me, and will be spoiled rotten until he lets me know he's ready to go live in the Summerlands and keep the mice away from Our Lady's feasting hall!


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 22, 2014)

> I'm so sorry about your sick cat. It's the worst when animals that are like family get sick!Â I hope that your box brightens your day, although I know it won't be enough to make up for your sick kitty! I also hope that your nails are staying protected so you can enjoy your new colors!Â


 I'm not worried about my manicure as much as I'm worried about his! Stosh is not in pain right now and isn't feeling the cancer, and he is being a little so-and-so about his medicine. The vet gave us this thingy that looks sort of like a plunger or large syringe, that you can put a pill in the end and push it into his mouth. The pills apparently have a vile bitter taste and he has been fighting me like a tornado on steroids every dosing time. He left some love marks on my arms that are making people look at me like they need to stage an intervention and get me into rehab. I bought a bag of Pill Pockets today and for the first time didn't have to get a referee in to monitor the proceedings.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm not worried about my manicure as much as I'm worried about his! Stosh is not in pain right now and isn't feeling the cancer, and he is being a little so-and-so about his medicine. The vet gave us this thingy that looks sort of like a plunger or large syringe, that you can put a pill in the end and push it into his mouth. The pills apparently have a vile bitter taste and he has been fighting me like a tornado on steroids every dosing time. He left some love marks on my arms that are making people look at me like they need to stage an intervention and get me into rehab. I bought a bag of Pill Pockets today and for the first time didn't have to get a referee in to monitor the proceedings.
My mother had to get garden gloves for roses (long and made of leather) to give medicine to one of her cats.  They helped save her arms--Miss Abby is a holy terror when you try to catch her, so giving her pills was no fun!


----------



## acostakk (Mar 22, 2014)

> I'm not worried about my manicure as much as I'm worried about his! Stosh is not in pain right now and isn't feeling the cancer, and he is being a little so-and-so about his medicine. The vet gave us this thingy that looks sort of like a plunger or large syringe, that you can put a pill in the end and push it into his mouth. The pills apparently have a vile bitter taste and he has been fighting me like a tornado on steroids every dosing time. He left some love marks on my arms that are making people look at me like they need to stage an intervention and get me into rehab. I bought a bag of Pill Pockets today and for the first time didn't have to get a referee in to monitor the proceedings.


 Pill pockets were my salvation when my girl kitty had to be on Prozac for a while. Glad to hear your boy is fighting hard!


----------



## redjill (Mar 22, 2014)

I decided to upgrade to the full polish upgrade with blush, but since my add on, Felicia, is sold out, it won't let me. And the only time I could call customer service is the last day of selections. Yayy, long phone wait. Maybe they don't want my extra $35. : p


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I decided to upgrade to the full polish upgrade with blush, but since my add on, Felicia, is sold out, it won't let me. And the only time I could call customer service is the last day of selections. Yayy, long phone wait. Maybe they don't want my extra $35. : p
It seems so ridiculous that their website is made that way. I mean even if it is on purpose to make you locked into your selections, like you say they could be getting more money if you decide to upgrade. And it's got to be so hard on their customer service reps for the 5 days of the selection window. It drives me crazy when websites have these kinds of bugs, that could be fixed but aren't.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Malala...





(picture from Julep Swap Facebook group)

Veronica...





http://toriamasons-treasures.blogspot.com/2014/02/julep-veronica-polish.html
Thanks for the pics!  Malala looks a lot different there than it does in the Julep swatch.  It looks kinda of like Zoya Odette, so now I feel like I don't need Malala too, although I would buy it just because of the great cause it's supporting.


----------



## stephstrong (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok sorry everyone for comparing Malala to Veronica, I did so from memory because I didn't have Veronica on hand. Anyway Malala doesn't look anything in person like in the Julep pics so annoying!!! I like Julep's swatch Much better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Julep's swatch



Julep swap group swatch



Eta: wth is wrong with them??!! Ugh x1million!!!


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok sorry everyone for comparing Malala to Veronica, I did so from memory because I didn't have Veronica on hand. Anyway Malala doesn't look anything in person like in the Julep pics so annoying!!! I like Julep's swatch Much better





Julep's swatch




Julep swap group swatch




Eta: wth is wrong with them??!! Ugh x1million!!!
I got Malala today and was also disappointed that it looks sooooo different than the swatch on the Julep site. I don't mind it, but it is a lot darker than I thought and it was supposed to be a pink mauve to play tribute to Malala's scarf but it is a dark grayish lavender IMO. NO pink tones at all.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Katyagirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello everyone. After a long absence I thought I would pop back in. Really only liking Flora, Bailey, and Felicia this month--blah. Not enough to make me take it a box, even though I just got birthday money earlier in the month. I haven't taken a box since January (and didn't take November or December either) and I'm feeling pretty bored with Julep. Siiigh.

I also wanted to ask: Was I correct in remembering that you're supposed to get birthday Jules? Or is it just anniversary Jules? For some reason I was thinking birthday ones, and if I had enough to cover a box I'd probably get It Girl even though I don't like the pink.
Welcome back!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Alright is is just me or is this collection nearly identical to last April?





The it girl last time was green, yellow and purple, so it's nice the colors are distributed differently, but it's still really close


----------



## DRae (Mar 23, 2014)

> I like the idea of Felicia, but in the end, I'm just not a fan of pastel green polishes. If it would have been a purple speckle polish, I would have been on that like white on rice.


 Or yellow speckled ðŸ’›ðŸ’›ðŸ’›


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 23, 2014)

How is Julep makeup?

I have been skipping every single box so far because nothing has been interesting. I didn't get Juleps box last April. 

I really love Caitlin but not really loving anything else.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jacquienthebox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi, I'm new to the group and have been subscribed to julep since nov 13.  I'm loving this collection, I feel like there's so much that can be done with it... you can wear the sheers with a white base for an intense color or without white for the sheer finish and then the purples and green won't look so bright.  Anyway, for now I'm going with the bombshell box and I'm adding Mariska, but I'm thorn between getting bombshell or  to classic with a twist and get Maren and Kayla as add ons. 

I don't know which blush to pick (for now I have petal pink), I have medium tan olive skin, any suggestions?
Welcome! I think the petal pink would look great on you.


----------



## sylarana (Mar 23, 2014)

Regarding Malala, I think the real thing is right in between the Julep and the group swatch. And definitely on the grey mauve side  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But, I think it's a wonderful neutral color .. I love it. I just wonder how Julep comes up with their swatches .. even Photoshop isn't that hard to use.

I decided to skip after all. Looking at all the It Girl colors again, they just didn't seem all that appealing to me. And I really don't want Tatum or a blush. So, I'll wait for a good offer to get Kayla eventually and save some money now. Might end up buying something with the Madness code though. The diamond polish probably won't come out in time to use it for that, right?


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Mar 23, 2014)

Once again not taking a box but curated my own instead 




 I picked up Monaco, Princess Grace, and Tania using the "madness" code for a total of $16.80. Cheaper than maven box and picked up 3 seasonal colors that I love!


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 23, 2014)

> How is Julep makeup? I have been skipping every single box so far because nothing has been interesting. I didn't get Juleps box last April.Â  I really love Caitlin but not really loving anything else.


 Ouch sorry! I'm having phone issues. xD I only ever got the liquid eye sheen &amp; I really like it. I wish the photos Julep took were more truthful, because I picked up Warm Fig Shimmer &amp; expected it to be much more purple than it actually is. But yeah no complaints so far.


----------



## jacquienthebox (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welcome! I think the petal pink would look great on you.
Thank you! I keep going back and forth with my decision.  I'll say peach is the obvious decision for my kind of skin, but it looks weird on julep's deep skin swatch and petal pink looks prettier on the deep skin swatch; but then again, Julep's swatches are not very accurate....

I really wish I didn't have to pick a blush... I feel like I need to try on makeup before buying it...  but I looove the polishes on the box...


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 23, 2014)

Julep swatches are the worst! I will probably like Malala when I see it in person, but it's frustrating that not only are their swatches off but the description of the color is wrong as well. They specifically say that the color is to "complement one of the shawls Malala wore..." and in the blog post introducing the polish they show Malala wearing her PINK shawl. 

I totally get that colors will look different on various skin tones, in the shade vs. sun, etc. but this is becoming a recurring problem for Julep. I am starting to get frustrated that every time I buy a polish from Julep I have to guess if it will be lighter or darker than the swatch/description for it.


----------



## unicorn (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How is Julep makeup?

I have been skipping every single box so far because nothing has been interesting. I didn't get Juleps box last April. 

I really love Caitlin but not really loving anything else.
I've actually been pleasantly surprised with a lot of the Julep makeup I own, save for the mascara/eyeliner. I really love their glosses (not sticky at all!) and the balm/scrub duo from last month. Their shadows were really velvety and pigmented in the neutral shadow palette, so I have high hopes for the bronzers and blushes being similar.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How is Julep makeup?

I have been skipping every single box so far because nothing has been interesting. I didn't get Juleps box last April. 

I really love Caitlin but not really loving anything else.
I have only tried the eyeliner and lipgloss.  The lipgloss is nice, it's not too sticky and has a nice scent.  The eyeliner was a fail for me.  I'm not sure if it's my body chemistry or if I'm just spoiled with Urban Decay eyeliners, but on me Julep eyeliner fades in just a few hours and I have to re-apply. That's even with the UD eyeshadow primer I always wear.


----------



## MeaghanBrown (Mar 23, 2014)

I can't wait to get April's! I actually switched my box, so I don't get the blush since I have no need for it.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep swatches are the worst! I will probably like Malala when I see it in person, but it's frustrating that not only are their swatches off but the description of the color is wrong as well. They specifically say that the color is to "complement one of the shawls Malala wore..." and in the blog post introducing the polish they show Malala wearing her PINK shawl. 

I totally get that colors will look different on various skin tones, in the shade vs. sun, etc. but this is becoming a recurring problem for Julep. I am starting to get frustrated that every time I buy a polish from Julep I have to guess if it will be lighter or darker than the swatch/description for it. 
Totally agree.  I still can't believe how different Margaret from last month's It Girl box is in person vs their swatches.  It looked like a light purple in their swatches and in person it's almost a sky blue!  It turned out being fine because I don't have a shade like it, but I did make my decision based on shades I already own because I'm trying not to get dupes.  Very very frustrating.  That's why I'm holding out hope that Monaco winds up being different from this month's Bailey, even though they look the same in their swatches.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm sticking with the Polish Lover upgrade with the black and white polish add-on.  I'm not sure how much I'll use the yellow and green chrome shades but I am a Packers fan and their colors are green and gold so this would be a fun twist on a mani for games!  

I am completely salivating over Kayla, Maren, Phoebe, and Flora.  I haven't been this excited to get a Julep box since I joined.


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm excited to see what everyone's stuff looks like this month, especially the blush and bronzer. Also, I really want to see what Felicia us going to be like. I would worry it'd be crazy thick, knowing julep. If the polishes I like turn out looking nice, and have good formulas, I can see me picking quite a few of them up later. Hopefully they go on sale soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 23, 2014)

> How is Julep makeup? I have been skipping every single box so far because nothing has been interesting. I didn't get Juleps box last April.Â  I really love Caitlin but not really loving anything else.


 I actually really like the Julep eyeliner. I also like their lip glosses.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 23, 2014)

I completely agree that Julep swatches are kinda sketchy, but honestly I think they did a great job with accuracy last month. It gave me a lot of hope for this collection. But hey, we'll see.


----------



## mgarcia (Mar 23, 2014)

Criminey! I need to stay away from these forums! I was convinced that I was going to skip this month, then after reading through this thread all weekend, I just went back and unskipped. I'm getting It Girl with the pink blush.


----------



## reepy (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jacquienthebox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had the bombshell box and then switch on classic with a twist, even though I'll be missing on Kayla, but that's what I thought too... I won't wear Tatum that much (and doubt I'll actually use it) I can get Kayla later with a discount code or something... I'm getting Maren this time because is or was still in stock, but will also wait for sunny...

So I think that if you won't wear Tatum that much, you should just wait to get a discount code and get only what you really want... or switch to a box with colors you like too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ally is a frost and I think it might be a little darker than Bailey so they are similar but not the same. Helena is very similar to Flora but the finishes are also different--creme vs. shimmer. I also think Flora might be more purple than Helena. 

If you don't want/need colors so similar to what you already have, I agree that maybe you should just wait and pick up the colors you want on sale. Unless you want to try the blush and then I would suggest getting a box now since there won't be as much of a discount on it. You can also keep checking to see if Kayla is back in stock as an add-on since I think that Julep continues to add stock throughout the selection window. 
Thank you for these responses!  I've decided to stop being impatient and just wait.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 24, 2014)

Initially I decided to go with It Girl, then I switched to Classic with a Twist, then I skipped, and then today I decided to unskip and went with Modern Beauty with Caitlin and Flora as add-ons. I've never been so indecisive about a Julep box before. Caitlin and Flora are the only polishes I am interested in from this collection and naturally are in different boxes. I really don't need blush or bronzer because I have so many that I like already, but I became tempted and decided to just go for it. Of course this decision came after I had previously decided to skip, bought myself $20 worth of polish to make up for it, and now I have I have unskipped and bought add ons. Such an addict but I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey there, just signed up formy 1st month. What can I expect for my 1st month?


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Initially I decided to go with It Girl, then I switched to Classic with a Twist, then I skipped, and then today I decided to unskip and went with Modern Beauty with Caitlin and Flora as add-ons.
I've never been so indecisive about a Julep box before. Caitlin and Flora are the only polishes I am interested in from this collection and naturally are in different boxes. I really don't need blush or bronzer because I have so many that I like already, but I became tempted and decided to just go for it.
Of course this decision came after I had previously decided to skip, bought myself $20 worth of polish to make up for it, and now I have I have unskipped and bought add ons.
Such an addict but I love it






This was me this month! I finally had to just make a decision, stop looking at swatches, and stick with it! Definitely spent more than I intended to this month...but I'll be better next month! Ha! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey there, just signed up formy 1st month. What can I expect for my 1st month?
Welcome to Julep! I think that since you signed up after the 20th, you should get an introductory box this month and then you will get to choose your Maven box next month. The introductory box goes along with your style profile. You will either get 2 polishes and a product (Classic with a Twist, Bombshell, &amp; Boho Glam), 3 polishes (It Girl), or 2 products (Modern Beauty).

On the 20th of next month, you will be able to select a Maven box during the selection window (20-24th). You can either get the box from your default style or try a new style. There will also be add ons available for a discounted price that you can include in your order.


----------



## sylarana (Mar 24, 2014)

I've been driving myself crazy this month skipping, unskipping, going through about every option out there and back and so on ...

For now, I did unskip again and chose the Bombshell box which gives me Kayla ... and the pink blush. I always use peach blushes despite being a cold type. I wish they had used a larger variety of skin types for swatches .. even the fairest girl has much darker skin than I do. So, I'll get to try a color I'd never dare buying otherwise. Not sure what I'll do with Tatum .. maybe it'll be nice for Spring? Or I'll keep it until next year's St. Patricks ..

And .. the reason I decided to unskip .. I got the black/white add-on. I have neither color and feel like 7.99 is a good deal for both of them.

I might still decide to unskip again during the day though ...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Decided to stick with Boho Glam, added on the colors from Bombshell and a bronzer for good measure. OMG Julep is evil  ! To the devil with it; I need a box of happy, the sooner the better--I just found out my kitty has cancer :-( . He's fighting g the good fight, though, and is tearing me up over giving him his medicine. Mama not only needs a box of happy, but Band-Aids too.
Sorry about your cat that's heart breaking news.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SerpentineBabou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Welcome! I don't think anyone has been able to get on the old skip as many times as you want plan but you can always contact them and see what they say.

I did contact them and they gave me a "complimentary skip" but said that there was no way to put me on the old plan. So, basically, I'll need to call every time I want to skip because I signed up after December. Lame. Way to make your policies less customer friendly, guys (all while saying it was to "make things easier for customers" which is clearly bs). Im glad they were able to give you a skip. I don't know why they took that away from newer mavens a lot of people don't want to sign up without being able to skip. If I couldn't skip I would definitely unsubscribe because not all months are appealing to me.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been driving myself crazy this month skipping, unskipping, going through about every option out there and back and so on ...

For now, I did unskip again and chose the Bombshell box which gives me Kayla ... and the pink blush. I always use peach blushes despite being a cold type. I wish they had used a larger variety of skin types for swatches .. even the fairest girl has much darker skin than I do. So, I'll get to try a color I'd never dare buying otherwise. Not sure what I'll do with Tatum .. maybe it'll be nice for Spring? Or I'll keep it until next year's St. Patricks ..

And .. the reason I decided to unskip .. I got the black/white add-on. I have neither color and feel like 7.99 is a good deal for both of them.

I might still decide to unskip again during the day though ...
I was thinking about Tatum too.  I wonder how it would look with a matte top coat to dull down the brightness?  Or it might be a fun color for toes, or with a french mani with a neon tip for a little bit of color.

I also want the black and white add on and agree that's a really good deal.  They are both still 11.20 on the Julep site, so even with the half off Madness code it's still a better deal as an add-on.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 24, 2014)

In case anyone is considering buying Aretha, I just did this mani with Aretha over Bess. It looks amazing! I have to say the glitter in Aretha looks just like tiny aquamarines so while in the bottle it doesn't look as exciting as Betty or Rosa, I think it's definitely accurate and true to an aquamarine. I didn't use a top coat, but I think with one it would be even more stunning.


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In case anyone is considering buying Aretha, I just did this mani with Aretha over Bess. It looks amazing! I have to say the glitter in Aretha looks just like tiny aquamarines so while in the bottle it doesn't look as exciting as Betty or Rosa, I think it's definitely accurate and true to an aquamarine. I didn't use a top coat, but I think with one it would be even more stunning.




That looks great! Aretha is really pretty!


----------



## stephstrong (Mar 24, 2014)

If anyone wanted Caitlin it's back in stock as are the brushes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Mar 24, 2014)

> In case anyone is considering buying Aretha, I just did this mani with Aretha over Bess. It looks amazing! I have to say the glitter in Aretha looks just like tiny aquamarines so while in the bottle it doesn't look as exciting as Betty or Rosa, I think it's definitely accurate and true to an aquamarine. I didn't use a top coat, but I think with one it would be even more stunning.


 It is pretty


----------



## JC327 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey there, just signed up formy 1st month. What can I expect for my 1st month?
Welcome! for your first month you should be getting the box for the style profile you selected then the next month you can pick a monthly themed box like everyone else.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In case anyone is considering buying Aretha, I just did this mani with Aretha over Bess. It looks amazing! I have to say the glitter in Aretha looks just like tiny aquamarines so while in the bottle it doesn't look as exciting as Betty or Rosa, I think it's definitely accurate and true to an aquamarine. I didn't use a top coat, but I think with one it would be even more stunning.




Love it, im glad I got it.


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 24, 2014)

> In case anyone is considering buying Aretha, I just did this mani with Aretha over Bess. It looks amazing! I have to say the glitter in Aretha looks just like tiny aquamarines so while in the bottle it doesn't look as exciting as Betty or Rosa, I think it's definitely accurate and true to an aquamarine. I didn't use a top coat, but I think with one it would be even more stunning.


 I did this exact same manicure last week!


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 24, 2014)

> I was thinking about Tatum too. Â I wonder how it would look with a matte top coat to dull down the brightness? Â Or it might be a fun color for toes, or with a french mani with a neon tip for a little bit of color. I also want the black and white add on and agree that's a really good deal. Â They are both still 11.20 on the Julep site, so even with the half off Madness code it's still a better deal as an add-on.


 I really like the idea of a neon French tip!


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyTails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I really like the idea of a neon French tip!
I found a few images on Google, these are so cute!


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 24, 2014)

I love these!


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 24, 2014)

> I found a few images on Google, these are so cute!


 I've always loved the look of neon tips on neutral nails, but my nails are much too long for any type of French tips without looking gaudy. I'll do a gradient and compromise lol. Maybe when I cut them down, cuz I really want to recreate the third picture. So pretty! I thought juleps nude and neon collection was just awesome, in case you couldn't tell lol


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 25, 2014)

New GWP


----------



## shy32 (Mar 25, 2014)

I got my last take 3 boxes get a free nail polish code and want to use it for the April birthstone polish any one know how long the code is good for?


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 25, 2014)

> I got myÂ last take 3 boxes get a free nail polish code and want to use it for the April birthstone polish any one know how long theÂ code is good for?


 As far as I know they don't really expire. You could definitely use it on the April birthstone.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my last take 3 boxes get a free nail polish code and want to use it for the April birthstone polish any one know how long the code is good for?
I emailed them and asked and they told me it was good until August 31st lol! I just got mine as well and I think I'll save it for a while!


----------



## shy32 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


As far as I know they don't really expire. You could definitely use it on the April birthstone.




 oh good! thanks


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DivaSaurusRex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've always loved the look of neon tips on neutral nails, but my nails are much too long for any type of French tips without looking gaudy. I'll do a gradient and compromise lol. Maybe when I cut them down, cuz I really want to recreate the third picture. So pretty! I thought juleps nude and neon collection was just awesome, in case you couldn't tell lol





I have never tried this trend yet, but I think once I get Tatum and Sunny it definitely will happen.  What base polish do you recommend for a look like that?  I've been debating what kind of base to get for a french style mani and there are so many options it kinda makes my head spin.  I was thinking about grabbing Julep Soraphine with the Madness code.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New GWP




Not a bad deal...hmmm... I just ran out of my cuticle pen last night.  Honestly I don't know if it really works better than a plain cuticle serum though.  I'm not a huge fan of the top coat.  While it looks beautiful on and fixes any little bumps or mistakes it definitely shrinks and I hate how that looks.  But I have been wanting Harriet, Soraphine, and Octavia so maybe I'll pay full price for those and add this to my bag instead of using the Madness code - then it's like paying 14 extra for those three items which isn't bad.


----------



## shy32 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I emailed them and asked and they told me it was good until August 31st lol! I just got mine as well and I think I'll save it for a while!
Thank you for the info


----------



## stephstrong (Mar 25, 2014)

I can't believe they have this duo for $9.99 already!! Too bad I already have Glam Rock dangit!!


----------



## sylarana (Mar 25, 2014)

I really like the neon French Mani. Now, I'm actually a bit excited for Tatum .. I'll definitely try that one day.


----------



## redjill (Mar 25, 2014)

So people are getting free polish codes for taking this month's box? How come I haven't gotten one? I've taken the last three as well. ._.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So people are getting free polish codes for taking this month's box? How come I haven't gotten one? I've taken the last three as well. ._.
I've heard varying things, but one of the main things was that March would be the cut off for the free polish code. So if you took January-March you should be getting a code. For me, I did take 3 boxes, but my March box had a billing issue, so I received my code a little later than normal. If you think you should have received one I would just email them. They'll at least tell you if you should have gotten one, and about when you'll receive it. I believe they send them out in batches, so they could give you a better idea of when you'll get yours.


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 25, 2014)

> I have never tried this trend yet, but I think once I get Tatum and Sunny it definitely will happen. Â What base polish do you recommend for a look like that? Â I've been debating what kind of base to get for a french style mani and there are so many options it kinda makes my head spin. Â I was thinking about grabbing Julep Soraphine with the Madness code.


 Yes! I think those two will be gorgeous for neon tips. It's a great way to in incorperate crazier colours. I don't know if I'd recommend Soraphine, I don't have it but it's a white, neutrals seem to look better. If you want to use an opaque polish, I'd use OPI Pretzel my Buttons/ Zoya Avery or whatever other dupes there are. Though personally, my favourite choice would be a colour like OPIs Glints Of Glinda, I got it for free (it was my choice when opi swapped out bad bottles of When Monkeys Fly!). It's beige, which works the best with the neon (opposed to white or pink, though it's personal preference I guess), and it's sheer, but not streaky and it still builds up. Hope I helped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> have fun!


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DivaSaurusRex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes! I think those two will be gorgeous for neon tips. It's a great way to in incorperate crazier colours.
I don't know if I'd recommend Soraphine, I don't have it but it's a white, neutrals seem to look better. If you want to use an opaque polish, I'd use OPI Pretzel my Buttons/ Zoya Avery or whatever other dupes there are. Though personally, my favourite choice would be a colour like OPIs Glints Of Glinda, I got it for free (it was my choice when opi swapped out bad bottles of When Monkeys Fly!). It's beige, which works the best with the neon (opposed to white or pink, though it's personal preference I guess), and it's sheer, but not streaky and it still builds up.
Hope I helped



have fun!
Thanks for the suggestion, that definitely helps!  I have a lot of darker shades, brights, glitters, ect. but not too many french mani style shades.  I think I'm going to give it a shot before Sunny and Tatum arrive with some other colors to practice!  I also want to try doing some gradients as I'm not very good at those either, but I could see Tatum looking interesting as a gradient with a more muted green like Zoya Josie.  It would be a good way to incorporate the neon but keep it from being too bright.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New GWP




yep..they got me!  I love that pink and picked up 5 other savvy deals colors.  I had to get all my Juleps out to make sure I choose colors unlike others I have...I have a problem.  I'm thankful to have the skip option because after all this and taking April's box it's gonna be awhile before I wear them all PLUS the 5 I have yet to try from previous boxes!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ladies! I need help! I never cancelled julep, just been skipping because I hate calling companies when I know they are going to try to talk me out of cancelling. Anyways, I forgot to skip this month, I've just had so much on my mind with the baby coming soon and I don't know what to do! I haven't been billed yet but I know they don't bill till the 27th. What do I do?!


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ladies! I need help! I never cancelled julep, just been skipping because I hate calling companies when I know they are going to try to talk me out of cancelling. Anyways, I forgot to skip this month, I've just had so much on my mind with the baby coming soon and I don't know what to do! I haven't been billed yet but I know they don't bill till the 27th. What do I do?!
First, congrats on the baby! I would call them as soon as possible! They may be able to cancel your order but you do want to make sure and call first thing tomorrow!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  First, congrats on the baby! I would call them as soon as possible! They may be able to cancel your order but you do want to make sure and call first thing tomorrow! 
Thank you! I guess I will have to suck it up and call. I emailed them just now but I will also call. Weird thing is I have nothing in my monthly box or anything. Also I never get the emails thats why I always almost forget to skip. ughhh that's $20 I dont have for nail polish I won't use


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ladies! I need help! I never cancelled julep, just been skipping because *I hate calling companies when I know they are going to try to talk me out of cancelling*. Anyways, I forgot to skip this month, I've just had so much on my mind with the baby coming soon and I don't know what to do! I haven't been billed yet but I know they don't bill till the 27th. What do I do?!
If it makes you feel better, I referred myself for another account, and I called to cancel it before the Maven window, they gave me no grief just asked why I was canceling. Said they were sorry to see me go, but they understood. I hope you get the same!


----------



## redjill (Mar 26, 2014)

Right now I'm wearing Geo from the Mystery box way back in November over Judi, the deep purple from February. I LOVE IT! So much holographic prettiness! I really really really really hope that April's birthstone polish is a holographic glitter similar to Geo- especially since Geo was never sold outside the mystery boxes.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Right now I'm wearing Geo from the Mystery box way back in November over Judi, the deep purple from February. I LOVE IT! So much holographic prettiness! I really really really really hope that April's birthstone polish is a holographic glitter similar to Geo- especially since Geo was never sold outside the mystery boxes.
I just looked up the swatches, and yes oh my gosh this! It looks like diamonds to me!





Got this image from Google


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ladies! I need help! I never cancelled julep, just been skipping because I hate calling companies when I know they are going to try to talk me out of cancelling. Anyways, I forgot to skip this month, I've just had so much on my mind with the baby coming soon and I don't know what to do! I haven't been billed yet but I know they don't bill till the 27th. What do I do?!


I would definitely call right away! They are great on the phone, I had to cancel my mom's account for her and they didn't try to change my mind at all. You might have to call a couple times to get through, though. Congrats on the baby!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 26, 2014)

Wrong thread!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 26, 2014)

New code:


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So people are getting free polish codes for taking this month's box? How come I haven't gotten one? I've taken the last three as well. ._.
If you mean March, I had to email them for it and they gave it to me no problem, just reminded me it was the last month for it and the promo is now over.  They said they sent out the codes at the end of February but I never got anything.  But if April was your 3rd box, you won't be getting a code.

They also said they were putting together new incentives for mavens to replace it but who knows what that means.


----------



## redjill (Mar 26, 2014)

> If you mean March, I had to email them for it and they gave it to me no problem, just reminded me it was the last month for it and the promo is now over.Â  They said they sent out the codes at the end of February but I never got anything.Â  But if April was your 3rd box, you won't be getting a code. They also said they were putting together new incentives for mavens to replace it but who knows what that means.


 Thanks! Yeah, April was my third box. I was just confused about why some were posting on this thread that they just got their codes.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey ladies. Quick question. Wasn't sure where to post this so sorry if a little off topic. Do any of you have Chloe? DO you like it? I am thinking of getting this one and Denver with the MADNESS code. I think I would like Chloe for the fall but some pics I find online describe it as much darker than the Julep swatch. Input greatly appreciated...


----------



## ILikeGiants (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies. Quick question. Wasn't sure where to post this so sorry if a little off topic. Do any of you have Chloe? DO you like it? I am thinking of getting this one and Denver with the MADNESS code. I think I would like Chloe for the fall but some pics I find online describe it as much darker than the Julep swatch. Input greatly appreciated...

I have Chloe, and I really like the color. Mine looks no darker than the swatches on Julep's site. I hope that helps!


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have Chloe, and I really like the color. Mine looks no darker than the swatches on Julep's site. I hope that helps!
THank you!!! Looks like it is staying in my bag. Julep takes all my money!!! LOL


----------



## Shanny81 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 




 oh good! thanks
Shy32 - I like your bunny!  He (She?) has similar coloring to my rabbit.  Sadly, I just had to put him down last week.  He was very sick.  Poor guy.


----------



## shy32 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Shy32 - I like your bunny!  He (She?) has similar coloring to my rabbit.  Sadly, I just had to put him down last week.  He was very sick.  Poor guy.
Oh  thanks. I never knew bunnies had personalities (This is my first.We caught him running around our neighborhood last April. He was a baby) They are almost like kitties- aloof at times and lovey other times. Sorry to hear about your bunny. Its hard to see  a loved pet go!


----------



## DragonChick (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh  thanks. I never knew bunnies had personalities (This is my first.We caught him running around our neighborhood last April. He was a baby) They are almost like kitties- aloof at times and lovey other times. Sorry to hear about your bunny. Its hard to see  a loved pet go!





I like to use the phrase "not quite as independent as cats, but not quite as needy as dogs" to describe bunnies. Oh the personalities are just as unique as the bunny.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Shy32 - I like your bunny!  He (She?) has similar coloring to my rabbit.  Sadly, I just had to put him down last week.  He was very sick.  Poor guy.

I'm so sorry to hear that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shy32 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I like to use the phrase "not quite as independent as cats, but not quite as needy as dogs" to describe bunnies. Oh the personalities are just as unique as the bunny.

I'm so sorry to hear that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
lol very true!


----------



## disconik (Mar 27, 2014)

I went with the full polish upgrade.  I needed some more bright variants in my collection. You know, so I can have 10 more polishes waiting in queue to be swatched and/or worn.  It's a sickness!!


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 27, 2014)

I notice that a lot of you girls don't care for the Julep Freedom Top Coat... I have loved it so far, but I'm new to the nail world  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What are some of your favorite top and base coats?


----------



## DragonChick (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I notice that a lot of you girls don't care for the Julep Freedom Top Coat... I have loved it so far, but I'm new to the nail world  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What are some of your favorite top and base coats?

Yeah, Freedom took way too long to dry for me, even with holding it under light like they say to. I'd wake up in the morning with sheet marks on my nails &gt;.&gt;

For a base coat, I use Butter London's Horse Power and then their Nail Foundation. I also don't follow the directions on Horse Power and use it as a pre-base coat coat when I change my nail polish.

Topcoats? I used to use Seche, but ended up frustrated with the shrinkage, switched to Butter's topcoat then discovered Glisten &amp; Glow's topcoat, which I've had very little to no shrinkage with and it lasts longer than Seche on me and is just as durable as Seche.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I notice that a lot of you girls don't care for the Julep Freedom Top Coat... I have loved it so far, but I'm new to the nail world  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What are some of your favorite top and base coats?
I really like Freedom, I just wouldn't pay maven pricing for it.  I think it works great though.  My go to is usually Seche Vite because it dries so dang fast and I can go on with my day in about 5 minutes. Yeah, it shrinks (I only get shrinkage around my cuticles and not my tips) but it's still worth it for me and you can get it cheap.  For base coats, I'm obsessed with Nailtiques.  I don't think I've ever broken a nail while wearing that stuff and I rarely get chips in my polish with it even after 4-5+ days.  I think basecoats are very personal though, nothing works the same for everyone so you just kind of have to do some trial and error.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I notice that a lot of you girls don't care for the Julep Freedom Top Coat... I have loved it so far, but I'm new to the nail world  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What are some of your favorite top and base coats?

I've been using Sephora Formula X Hydrate as a base coat, or to wear over my naked nails, for the last 6 weeks or so and my nails have really improved.  They stopped peeling and are a lot stronger.  I typically use Butter London Nail Foundation as a next layer -- it evens my nails out and gives me a good neutral base for color.  I occasionally use Zoya's Get Even ridge filler, especially on one of my thumbs that has a big crack that I sometimes have to fill with powder and glue.

For top coat, I switch between BL PDQ top coat and the Glisten &amp; Glow HK Girl Top Coat, which are two pretty common choices.  I've never been a big Seche Vite fan.  I have the Formula X "system", but I wasn't crazy about their top coat.

I have Zoya's Anchor base and Armor top coats, but I just tend to use the BL most of the time.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm so torn between placing another Julep order for Harriet, Octavia, and Soraphine with the new GWP added on or ordering some OPI's from an eBay seller who sells them for $6 each new with free shipping.  I really want OPI Japanese Rose Garden, Kiss Me on my Tulips, In The Cable Car Pool Lane, and Lucky Lucky Lavendar.  So I could get 5 OPI's for the same price...hmmm!

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I notice that a lot of you girls don't care for the Julep Freedom Top Coat... I have loved it so far, but I'm new to the nail world  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What are some of your favorite top and base coats?
I like the way the Freedom Top Coat looks - the gloss is wonderful, and if I ever have a few bubbles or dents it fills it right in which is great.  I just don't like the shrinkage.  It seems like the shrinkage progressively gets worse, so by day 2-3 it looks like tip wear but it's not.

I love the Orly Rubberized base coat.  I rarely get chips when I wear it.  Lately I have been using the Seche base and top coats with no issues.  My nails almost look like gel by the time I'm done, and there's not much shrinking or chips when I use it.  The only thing I don't like about the Seche top coat is that it seems to make my nails more prone to scuffs.  It's only really visible in full sunlight but then you can see little scuff marks. Otherwise it's great though and dries soooo fast.  I painted my nails on Tuesday night and twenty minutes later I was washing my makeup brushes without worrying about ruining my manicure!


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 27, 2014)

My order with the MADNESS CODE

The Bulldogs duo includes two colors from last months collection which are beautiful and for $4 each, What a steal!!!!

ItemSkuQtySubtotal




 *Bulldogs Duo*10-01-007461$16.00




 *Denver* _It Girl_11-01-001551$11.20




 *Chloe* _It Girl_11-01-001001$11.20

*Order Status*processing

*Subtotal*$38.40

*Shipping &amp; Handling*$0.00

*Discount (MADNESS)*-$19.20

*Grand Total*$19.20


----------



## stephstrong (Mar 27, 2014)

> My order with the MADNESS CODE The Bulldogs duo includes two colors from last months collection which are beautiful and for $4 each, What a steal!!!! ItemSkuQtySubtotal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeessssssss!!!!!!


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 28, 2014)

Does Julep send a tracking email? How long does it typically take to ship? (I am in NY.)


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does Julep send a tracking email? How long does it typically take to ship? (I am in NY.)
Yes, they do.  Generally, I find most Julep packages to take forever as they are shipped ground from the Pacific Northwest.  It is not unusual for many of my boxes to take over ten days to get to TN.


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, they do.  Generally, I find most Julep packages to take forever as they are shipped ground from the Pacific Northwest.  It is not unusual for many of my boxes to take over ten days to get to TN.

Aaaarrrrrgh!!! If it takes 10 days to get to TN, I can count on an extra 2 or 3 to sunny Buffalo!

I sent for a separate order on 3/25 (I got that Shine On deal with a couple extra bonbons added for good measure) and I did get a tracking for that the following day. I kind of wonder if they just put it together with the monthly box; you'd think that would save the company some handling costs.


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Aaaarrrrrgh!!! If it takes 10 days to get to TN, I can count on an extra 2 or 3 to sunny Buffalo!

I sent for a separate order on 3/25 (I got that Shine On deal with a couple extra bonbons added for good measure) and I did get a tracking for that the following day. I kind of wonder if they just put it together with the monthly box; you'd think that would save the company some handling costs.
They use DHL for regular orders, so those do take a long time (it took 9-10 days for my FREEGOLD order to come in). I don't think they use DHL for regular Maven boxes though, so its a lot faster. I haven't regularly gotten a box lately though, so they could have changed but from what I remember the monthly boxes are shipped and arrive much quicker than regular orders.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does Julep send a tracking email? How long does it typically take to ship? (I am in NY.)

I'm in NJ.  My recent orders have been arriving at my house 12 - 14 calendar days after I place an order.  Shipping is generally 8 - 10 business days from when the item actually ships (which may be a day or two after the order is placed).  The "record" -- 20 days.

For sure my most recent Maven box (the March box), and the February box, also shipped DHL.  Some people still get stuff via regular USPS, though.

And no, they won't mix a Maven box with another order.  It's only in the last 6 months or so that they started including the add-ons in the Maven boxes!


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 28, 2014)

Wow, you can finally get Rae but only from QVC, in a set for $29.96

http://www.qvc.com/Julep-Pantone-Color-of-the-Year-Set-w-Treatment-and-Top-Coat.product.A256531.html?sc=A256531-Zone&amp;cm_scid=zone&amp;cm_sp=MERCHZONE-_-Featured:+New+Arrivals-_-1

Lame.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 28, 2014)

I always get my Maven boxes USPS Priority 2-Day. They usually arrive before the 1st or just after.


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, you can finally get Rae but only from QVC, in a set for $29.96

http://www.qvc.com/Julep-Pantone-Color-of-the-Year-Set-w-Treatment-and-Top-Coat.product.A256531.html?sc=A256531-Zone&amp;cm_scid=zone&amp;cm_sp=MERCHZONE-_-Featured:+New+Arrivals-_-1

Lame.
I was just coming here to post that! WTH? They have Mavens clamoring for this polish but don't make it available. That's not very good customer service.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, you can finally get Rae but only from QVC, in a set for $29.96

http://www.qvc.com/Julep-Pantone-Color-of-the-Year-SeT
Wow...that's pretty crappy of them.  Sold out for their valued subscribers, but anyone can get it on QVC?  Jeez.  I have also been seeing it sold on eBay for up to 16-20 bucks a bottle.  I love Rae and am happy I was able to get it, but the color isn't that hard to get a dupe of.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 28, 2014)

I wonder if it will be added to the Secret Store now that the madness code ended?  Obviously they must have a lot more of them than they let on.

I also wonder how much of a cut QVC takes.  Seems like they could be selling them by the truckloads for $11.20 but I don't know anything about how that stuff works.  The QVC exposure is probably worth whatever it costs.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, you can finally get Rae but only from QVC, in a set for $29.96

http://www.qvc.com/Julep-Pantone-Color-of-the-Year-Set-w-Treatment-and-Top-Coat.product.A256531.html?sc=A256531-Zone&amp;cm_scid=zone&amp;cm_sp=MERCHZONE-_-Featured:+New+Arrivals-_-1

Lame.
Ugh!  Really Julep?


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 28, 2014)

This is the second time I've posted in the wrong thread lol Omg.

To be on topic... looking forward to my full polish upgrade, was charged yesterday.


----------



## DragonChick (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow...that's pretty crappy of them.  Sold out for their valued subscribers, but anyone can get it on QVC?  Jeez.  I have also been seeing it sold on eBay for up to 16-20 bucks a bottle.  I love Rae and am happy I was able to get it, but the color isn't that hard to get a dupe of.  

Wow....just wow. They ran out and couldn't send a replacement because my addons were missing from my box when I received it. I was told they weren't getting it back in stock, okay fine. The CS gal did give me a credit to use on the site, so I was happy at that resolution. But... being told something that really wasn't the truth irks me.

What I'm getting out of this is they don't value Maven retention, but instead want a quick one-off sale.


----------



## stephstrong (Mar 28, 2014)

I get the frustration over Rae but do you guys think maybe those bottles had already been sold to QVC or set aside to be sold by them?? Kwim??


----------



## DragonChick (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I get the frustration over Rae but do you guys think maybe those bottles had already been sold to QVC or set aside to be sold by them?? Kwim??


I get it and they probably did order the sets well in advance to sell, but at the same time there's the perception that if you're going to hype and sell an item that's the "color of the year" then you should be prepared to have stock on hand to meet that demand, and the fact that there's now more of Rae for sale elsewhere when Julep's CS said that there were no more can be, and is depressing and feels misleading from a customer standpoint.


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 28, 2014)

I got my tracking for my April box and it's scheduled to be here on Monday!


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyTails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my tracking for my April box and it's scheduled to be here on Monday!
Hooray!  I have no tracking info yet but last time it was pretty fast.  I hope mine comes next week too, I can't wait to play with the Polish Upgrade!


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 28, 2014)

Hopefully I won't have to wait as long for this month's box. That was ridiculous.


----------



## stephstrong (Mar 28, 2014)

> I get it and they probably did order the sets well in advance to sell, but at the same time there's the perception that if you're going to hype and sell an item that's the "color of the year" then you should be prepared to have stock on hand to meet that demand, and the fact that there's now more of Rae for sale elsewhere when Julep's CS said that there were no more can be, and is depressing and feels misleading from a customer standpoint.


 Ya I don't get why they didn't make a ton I'm sure they figured it would be super popular. I would also think they would try to keep all the birthstone polishes in stock.


----------



## patentlyvee (Mar 28, 2014)

I missed out on Rae as well, which I wanted to get my best friend for her birthday. However, I found Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Lively Lilac and she loved it! So if anyone really wanted that color, that may be a dupe to hold you over in case Rae becomes available again.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ya I don't get why they didn't make a ton I'm sure they figured it would be super popular. I would also think they would try to keep all the birthstone polishes in stock.
Artificial demand creates more sales. It's a dick move from a CS standpoint, but very smart from a business standpoint.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Artificial demand creates more sales. It's a dick move from a CS standpoint, but very smart from a business standpoint.
Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ya I don't get why they didn't make a ton I'm sure they figured it would be super popular. I would also think they would try to keep all the birthstone polishes in stock.
They also have to walk the fine line between having too much and having too little. They are obviously trying to create artificial demand by having too little in this case, but they also don't want to make a ton and have it sitting around in a warehouse forever if it doesn't sell.


----------



## NY Mendez (Mar 28, 2014)

I have gotten three consecutive boxes but do they have to be all upgraded? And if not when will I receive my code?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NY Mendez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have gotten three consecutive boxes but do they have to be all upgraded? And if not when will I receive my code?
I believe your third had to be March's box, that was the last month they were doing the free polish code. They've said they have more in store for us, but what we don't know yet.


----------



## unicorn (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I get it and they probably did order the sets well in advance to sell, but at the same time there's the perception that if you're going to hype and sell an item that's the "color of the year" then you should be prepared to have stock on hand to meet that demand, and the fact that there's now more of Rae for sale elsewhere when Julep's CS said that there were no more can be, and is depressing and feels misleading from a customer standpoint.
Not to mention the seem to have next to no stock of the featured add-on polish for the maven boxes. They sell out in under a day every single time. I thought the "no skip" policy was supposed to alleviate this issue? Its so annoying that unless I snag the addon within the first 12 hours or so of the window being open (or less), then there's no way to get it. I've taken to adding it to my bag right away when I get the email so I can think on it a bit, then releasing it later.

I can understanding wanting it to be limited and exclusive to an extent, but selling out in hours of the maven window opening is a bit much.


----------



## DRae (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey ladies. Does anyone have Vanessa &amp; Camille? I need a comparison. Please help!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 29, 2014)

Box on Instagram sighting! All I can say is omgfhsjsnx it looks awesome! I can't wait for mine http://instagram.com/p/mIoHHRAwMq/


----------



## unicorn (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Box on Instagram sighting! All I can say is omgfhsjsnx it looks awesome! I can't wait for mine
http://instagram.com/p/mIoHHRAwMq/

I hope its just poor lighting/filters.. cuz that looks nothing like the photos of kayla and tatum julep provided. :l


----------



## LuckyMoon (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I hope its just poor lighting/filters.. cuz that looks nothing like the photos of kayla and tatum julep provided. :l
I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 29, 2014)

Here's two that look more color accurate http://instagram.com/p/mImxVwDQ3M/


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey all, I just got my welcome box classic with a twist. I couldn't stand the first pearl color, it seems thick and dented incredibly easy. Even after letting it dry. I used my butter base and top coat. I tried waiting between coats, like I read. Anyway it turned out awful and I just took the whole thing and scrapped it. Any tips to great looking nails wit julep? Do I need a different base and top coat ? Any recommendations on that?


----------



## MeaghanBrown (Mar 29, 2014)

It ships pretty fast. I got my first box last month and I got it in like 3-4 days, and i'm in MA.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's two that look more color accurate
http://instagram.com/p/mImxVwDQ3M/


Pretty!  I am so excited for Kayla.  Tatum looks less bright in the bottle than I expected, so that's good!


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey all, I just got my welcome box classic with a twist.
I couldn't stand the first pearl color, it seems thick and dented incredibly easy.
Even after letting it dry.
I used my butter base and top coat.
I tried waiting between coats, like I read.

Anyway it turned out awful and I just took the whole thing and scrapped it.

Any tips to great looking nails wit julep?
Do I need a different base and top coat ?
Any recommendations on that?
With Julep I use either Orly Rubberized Base Coat or Seche Vite base.  I apply one thin coat of the Julep and let it dry.  Then I apply another 1-2 thin coats and let dry.  Then I apply either Seche Vite top coat, Sally Hansen Insta-Dry top coat, or Julep top coat.  That's just my process, and it usually works for me.  Julep does seem to take longer to dry than some of my other polishes so I definitely try to do thinner coats vs thicker ones.

It could just be that you got a bad bottle, if so that's unfortunate!  I'm newer to Julep (got my first box in December) but I've already acquired about 30 of their polishes.  I do like them as far as wear time and color selection but sometimes the formula can be a little thick, that's for sure.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 29, 2014)

> With Julep I use either Orly Rubberized Base Coat or Seche Vite base. Â I apply one thin coat of the Julep and let it dry. Â Then I apply another 1-2 thin coats and let dry. Â Then I apply either Seche Vite top coat, Sally Hansen Insta-Dry top coat, or Julep top coat. Â That's just my process, and it usually works for me. Â Julep does seem to take longer to dry than some of my other polishes so I definitely try to do thinner coats vs thicker ones. It could just be that you got a bad bottle, if so that's unfortunate! Â I'm newer to Julep (got my first box in December) but I've already acquired about 30 of their polishes. Â I do like them as far as wear time and color selection but sometimes the formula can be a little thick, that's for sure.


 Thanks, I will try out the the red later tonight and use much thinner coats. If that doesn't work I'll try again with a different base and top coat. Otherwise I may just email, julep.


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 29, 2014)

Several of my Julep polishes were very thick and goopy and I recently used nail polish thinner on them and it helped a lot! I would definitely try that because some of the polishes that I thought I could never use were like a totally different polish after being evened out.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Several of my Julep polishes were very thick and goopy and I recently used nail polish thinner on them and it helped a lot! I would definitely try that because some of the polishes that I thought I could never use were like a totally different polish after being evened out. 
What thinner did you use? I have the OPI one and am thinking of doing this.


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What thinner did you use? I have the OPI one and am thinking of doing this. 
I used Beauty Secrets brand from Sally. It was pretty cheap and I think it will last me a long time but I think that any brand thinner will work. I have seen though to make sure it is nail polish thinner NOT nail polish remover or acetone as those could seriously damage the polish.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 29, 2014)

I NEED Tatum in my life.  Holy crap, that polish is gorgeous. 

How difficult is it to cancel this sub?  I want to sign up next month for the welcome box for free (if the colors change).  I know the hold times are long, but once you get someone on the phone do they hassle you, or do they just let you cancel?  I hate phone confrontation like that; I get terrible phone anxiety.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I NEED Tatum in my life.  Holy crap, that polish is gorgeous. 

How difficult is it to cancel this sub?  I want to sign up next month for the welcome box for free (if the colors change).  I know the hold times are long, but once you get someone on the phone do they hassle you, or do they just let you cancel?  I hate phone confrontation like that; I get terrible phone anxiety. 
I signed up for a second account and cancelled it right before the selection time window opened. It took less than 5 minutes, she only asked why I was canceling, I said for financial reasons, she said we're sorry to see you go, and that was it. Got the confirmation email before we even hung up. No big deal.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I signed up for a second account and cancelled it right before the selection time window opened. It took less than 5 minutes, she only asked why I was canceling, I said for financial reasons, she said we're sorry to see you go, and that was it. Got the confirmation email before we even hung up. No big deal.

Perfection, thank you!  I will wait until the 1st to sign up for that amazing Bombshell Maven box (will they be changing the free welcome boxes even?) , and then cancel right after I receive it, because $19.99 is just a little much for me per month.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Perfection, thank you!  I will wait until the 1st to sign up for that amazing Bombshell Maven box (will they be changing the free welcome boxes even?) , and then cancel right after I receive it, because $19.99 is just a little much for me per month.
They've changed the welcome boxes a few times, but I think it just depends on how much stock they have. Pretty sure they only change a welcome box color once they run out of one, then it seem they just sub in a new one.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They've changed the welcome boxes a few times, but I think it just depends on how much stock they have. Pretty sure they only change a welcome box color once they run out of one, then it seem they just sub in a new one.

Booooo!  I NEED Tatum so very badly, and I don't really want to spend $14 plus shipping on it.  =(

Maybe I'll luck out!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Booooo!  I NEED Tatum so very badly, and I don't really want to spend $14 plus shipping on it.  =(

Maybe I'll luck out! 
I'm sure you could find a swap or you could always wait for another Julep sale. Even if you're not a Maven, you can still order polishes, you just have to pay shipping and tax (depending on your state).


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sure you could find a swap or you could always wait for another Julep sale. Even if you're not a Maven, you can still order polishes, you just have to pay shipping and tax (depending on your state). 

Very true, thank you again!  =)  I may as well order the box and the polish if I'm going to go that route.  Or... I'll just go to the store and try to find a similar shade, haha.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Zoya makes a polish thinner specifically for 3 Free polishes.  

Also - hi everyone, I have been reading for months.  You guys are great with your spoilers and pics.  Definitely saved me from a few less than spectacular mystery boxes.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sun8shin3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya makes a polish thinner specifically for 3 Free polishes.  

Also - hi everyone, I have been reading for months.  You guys are great with your spoilers and pics.  Definitely saved me from a few less than spectacular mystery boxes. 
Welcome! 




  Congrats on your first post!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 30, 2014)

The red turned out much better. I definitely will be trying a May box for sure. Wish I would have signed up earlier so I could try out Aprils colors.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





The red turned out much better.
I definitely will be trying a May box for sure.
Wish I would have signed up earlier so I could try out Aprils colors.
Looks great on you!  Happy you got it to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sun8shin3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya makes a polish thinner specifically for 3 Free polishes.  

Also - hi everyone, I have been reading for months.  You guys are great with your spoilers and pics.  Definitely saved me from a few less than spectacular mystery boxes. 
Hi and welcome!


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 30, 2014)

My box will be here tomorrow - can't wait!  For some reason they sent my package via USPS Priority Mail 2 Day.  Is that typical?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box will be here tomorrow - can't wait!  For some reason they sent my package via USPS Priority Mail 2 Day.  Is that typical?  
Maven boxes are almost always 2-Day Priority. That's the way I always get mine, but I've heard others don't.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maven boxes are almost always 2-Day Priority. That's the way I always get mine, but I've heard others don't.
Didn't realize that, that's great!


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 30, 2014)

> With Julep I use either Orly Rubberized Base Coat or Seche Vite base. Â I apply one thin coat of the Julep and let it dry. Â Then I apply another 1-2 thin coats and let dry. Â Then I apply either Seche Vite top coat, Sally Hansen Insta-Dry top coat, or Julep top coat. Â That's just my process, and it usually works for me. Â Julep does seem to take longer to dry than some of my other polishes so I definitely try to do thinner coats vs thicker ones. It could just be that you got a bad bottle, if so that's unfortunate! Â I'm newer to Julep (got my first box in December) but I've already acquired about 30 of their polishes. Â I do like them as far as wear time and color selection but sometimes the formula can be a little thick, that's for sure.


 I just tried the seche vite base coat!!!! Yay!!!! It made all the difference in the world. Admittedly, the Ulta base coat I was using was rather old and thick. I always got bubbling. No more!!! Here I am wearing Rose by Julep and it went on so smoothly with the base coat by seche vite. Thank you!!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 30, 2014)

> I just tried the seche vite base coat!!!! Yay!!!! It made all the difference in the world. Admittedly, the Ulta base coat I was using was rather old and thick. I always got bubbling. No more!!! Here I am wearing Rose by Julep and it went on so smoothly with the base coat by seche vite. Thank you!!


 That looks awesome do you use any things special to get the edges or keep the edges clean?


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That looks awesome do you use any things special to get the edges or keep the edges clean?
I didn't this time. I was just really patient, but usually I use pointed Q-tips dipped in a little nail polish remover.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 30, 2014)

> I didn't this time. I was just really patient, but usually I use pointed Q-tips dipped in a little nail polish remover.Â


 Adding pointed q-tips to my shopping list! Lots of great tips. Thanks .


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just tried the seche vite base coat!!!! Yay!!!! It made all the difference in the world. Admittedly, the Ulta base coat I was using was rather old and thick. I always got bubbling. No more!!! Here I am wearing Rose by Julep and it went on so smoothly with the base coat by seche vite. Thank you!!


No problem!  I just got the Seche base coat a few weeks ago and I really like it so far.  

That Julep shade is beautiful on you - love it!


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Adding pointed q-tips to my shopping list!
Lots of great tips. Thanks .
I also use q-tips, or a small makeup brush dipped in acetone to clean up around my nails.

Another thing that works for me is to put the top coat overlapping the messy edges.  When it dries you can usually soak your nails for a few minutes and then peel off the extra top coat and polish together.


----------



## wishingwillow (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi gang. I actually got my box yesterday and I never considered I might be on the early end of things. I immediately put on Kayla last night while catching up on Reign on my DVR. It definitely seems like a three coater to me, and dried to almost a satin finish, if not quite. I slapped on a coat of Nails Inc Caviar Top Coat for a glossier finish. Still the color is vibrant and changeable, and I did get multiple compliments on it today. This photo is without filters and after a full day's wear.


----------



## unicorn (Mar 31, 2014)

Anyone else still waiting on shipping info? I did the full upgrade, was charged, and haven't heard a peep since. :l


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 31, 2014)

> Anyone else still waiting on shipping info? I did the full upgrade, was charged, and haven't heard a peep since. :l


 Nor me...I made a separate order and received a tracking email for it, but nothing on the Maven ox.


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 31, 2014)

> Hi gang. I actually got my box yesterday and I never considered I might be on the early end of things. I immediately put on Kayla last night while catching up on Reign on my DVR. It definitely seems like a three coater to me, and dried to almost a satin finish, if not quite. I slapped on a coat of Nails Inc Caviar Top Coat for a glossier finish. Still the color is vibrant and changeable, and I did get multiple compliments on it today. This photo is without filters and after a full day's wear.


 gorgeous! I didn't get a box this month, but that one is on my wish list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 31, 2014)

Secret store is up, and I need to express how proud I am of myself for only getting ONE Secret Surprise (#2). This shows I'm slowly on my way to learning my lesson with their damn mystery boxes since I didn't buy all of them lol.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 31, 2014)

FYI, the Secret Store is open already.

April birthstone is Coretta:  ful coverage holographic microglitter, with "real diamond dust."

http://www.julep.com/coretta.html

ETA: One of the items is a set of the 3 Valentine's Day mystery box polishes, if anyone is looking for those.  Hope they do the same thing for the March green polishes -- I liked those a lot, but just have too many dupes to buy mystery boxes anymore, particularly just to get one polish.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Mar 31, 2014)

It is so hard to figure out what Julep's holographic glitter polishes look like in person because their swatches are terrible but I feel like Coretta will look a little too similar to Joelle. As an April baby I'm a little disappointed, but Joelle is one of my fave polishes!


----------



## patentlyvee (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm an April baby as well, and I'm buying Coretta because it looks a lot like Tin Man in the Wizard of Oz collection. If it is a lighter version of Tin Man, it will be my favorite polish of all time. Fingers crossed!


----------



## LinaMingo (Mar 31, 2014)

Aprils my month too. I like the polish offered. My first order was the caddie case and the April color a bday gift from hubby. I am going to make another order with another caddie since my julep draw collapsed yesterday and I need something more sturdy. Any thoughts on the surprise options. Maybe mini mystery boxes with dupes. No thanks. I can tell you I am royally POd that the February trio is available after I bought all three boxes that month. Never again. I can wait i am not about wearing colors for seasons I just wear what feels right at the moment. I also hope they do they same thing with the march greens.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sun8shin3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya makes a polish thinner specifically for 3 Free polishes.  

Also - hi everyone, I have been reading for months.  You guys are great with your spoilers and pics.  Definitely saved me from a few less than spectacular mystery boxes. 
Which is just a gimmick. People get away with selling more expensive things just by slapping random labels on them. Just like how some orange juice brands advertise "anti-oxidants" when VitC is an anti-oxidant aka in every OJ.

Sally Beauty's brand thinner: http://www.sallybeauty.com/Nail-Polish-Thinner/SBS-163400,default,pd.html

Waaaay larger than Zoya's and only has these ingredients: BUTYL ACETATE ,ETHYL ACETATE ,HEPTANE

Aka the liquid that evaporates out of polish that makes it goopy. None of the 5-free chemicals.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FYI, the Secret Store is open already.

April birthstone is Coretta:  ful coverage holographic microglitter, with "real diamond dust."

http://www.julep.com/coretta.html

ETA: One of the items is a set of the 3 Valentine's Day mystery box polishes, if anyone is looking for those.  Hope they do the same thing for the March green polishes -- I liked those a lot, but just have too many dupes to buy mystery boxes anymore, particularly just to get one polish.




 Why is the secret store up already?


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



 Why is the secret store up already?
I'm not sure.  The FB post they put up and the email I got just say that they were opening a day early -- didn't say why.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not sure.  The FB post they put up and the email I got just say that they were opening a day early -- didn't say why.
Ok, thanks.


----------



## magictodo (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FYI, the Secret Store is open already.

April birthstone is Coretta:  ful coverage holographic microglitter, with "real diamond dust."

http://www.julep.com/coretta.html

ETA: One of the items is a set of the 3 Valentine's Day mystery box polishes, if anyone is looking for those.  Hope they do the same thing for the March green polishes -- I liked those a lot, but just have too many dupes to buy mystery boxes anymore, particularly just to get one polish.

Can you post a link to the mystery box polish set? Thank you!


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can you post a link to the mystery box polish set? Thank you!


here's the link:  http://www.julep.com/secret-store/think-pink-trio.html

If you don't have Secret Store access, here's the info; you might be able to search on the name





Mavens enjoy free shipping and 20% off all purchases on julep.com.

Sound good?

Become a Maven.


----------



## RedBadger (Mar 31, 2014)

April baby here, too.  I'm going to hold out for now and wait for swatches to come out. And a discount code.  I loved January and February, but March was kind of disappointing.

Also, I just made my first call to Julep's customer service.  Very good experience.  I just wanted to check on the status of my Maven box because the order history on my account still says pending and I hadn't received a shipping notification yet. The lady said that's normal, but they're working on fixing it to update sooner.  She also looked up what's going on with my box, and said it shows as out for delivery. Yea!  Funny thing: as I was on the phone with her my shipping notification showed up in my email. I should have just waited 5 more minutes before calling


----------



## wishingwillow (Mar 31, 2014)

I ordered the Secret Surprise #2. I am probably dreaming big, impossible dreams that when I look at the color of the '#2' I hope there will be a Rae inside.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## unicorn (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm buying a color caddy and need to spend 10 more bucks for shine. Any suggestions? I'm thinking the make a splash or white hot sets, or coretta. I'm worried coretta might be so sheer and pale that i'd never wear it.

edit: went with make a splash.. i need some summery mermaid glitter in my life.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm buying a color caddy and need to spend 10 more bucks for shine. Any suggestions? I'm thinking the make a splash or white hot sets, or coretta. I'm worried coretta might be so sheer and pale that i'd never wear it.

edit: went with make a splash.. i need some summery mermaid glitter in my life.
Do they still have the Bulldogs set? That was a nice one and both colors were from March. Margaret and Myriam I think. 

Also Denver is pretty and Chloe.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow! Between the Secret Store opening early with stuff I'm really interested in and my Maven box arriving today (I went It Girl and added on Caitlin and Kayla; all look lovely in-person), this is turning out to be a really good Monday! My box even came with a 2-for-1 discount code (PERK2FOR1) so I can get Coretta later if I decide I want it after all. I know it will look gorgeous because it's holographic and holographics are my favorites, but the swatches _do_ look a lot alike when I have their pages open. Joelle is darker in the bottle both online and IRL and not painted on as thoroughly as the Coretta nails are, so I'm feeling indecisive. I'll probably end up with it anyway.

And I swear, I will pay someone to smack me if I give in and go for any of the three mystery items in the Secret Store. Must. Resist. Since they're all 3 colors each and I have enough polishes now that I'm picking up a second caddy, I'm betting I'll have dupes if I get even one of them.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi gang. I actually got my box yesterday and I never considered I might be on the early end of things. I immediately put on Kayla last night while catching up on Reign on my DVR. It definitely seems like a three coater to me, and dried to almost a satin finish, if not quite. I slapped on a coat of Nails Inc Caviar Top Coat for a glossier finish. Still the color is vibrant and changeable, and I did get multiple compliments on it today. This photo is without filters and after a full day's wear. 


Wow, gorgeous, can't wait to try this one out.  It's probably the one I'm most excited for out of all the polishes, I simply love a purple with color shift!


----------



## yunii (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashleigh Paige* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow! Between the Secret Store opening early with stuff I'm really interested in and my Maven box arriving today (I went It Girl and added on Caitlin and Kayla; all look lovely in-person), this is turning out to be a really good Monday! My box even came with a 2-for-1 discount code (PERK2FOR1) so I can get Coretta later if I decide I want it after all. I know it will look gorgeous because it's holographic and holographics are my favorites, but the swatches _do_ look a lot alike when I have their pages open. Joelle is darker in the bottle both online and IRL and not painted on as thoroughly as the Coretta nails are, so I'm feeling indecisive. I'll probably end up with it anyway.

And I swear, I will pay someone to smack me if I give in and go for any of the three mystery items in the Secret Store. Must. Resist. Since they're all 3 colors each and I have enough polishes now that I'm picking up a second caddy, I'm betting I'll have dupes if I get even one of them.

Is the caddy one of the secret store item? If yes, can you please post the link. Thank you!


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 31, 2014)

I skipped April but now I'm wishing I had ordered a box just to have access to some of those secret store items! Dang it. Coretta looks pretty and I'm sure I'll end up buying it since April is my birthday month and I don't think I have anything quite like it.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yunii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Is the caddy one of the secret store item? If yes, can you please post the link. Thank you!
Yep, it is! Here's the link: http://www.julep.com/secret-store/color-caddy.html


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else still waiting on shipping info? I did the full upgrade, was charged, and haven't heard a peep since. :l
Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nor me...I made a separate order and received a tracking email for it, but nothing on the Maven ox.
I was also worried because I hadn't gotten a tracking email yet...but they sent it this morning and it is out for delivery! Hopefully the same thing happens with y'all!


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey ladies, I love all of the swatches that people post even from other months or collections so I started a "Julep - What are you currently wearing forum" for people to share what they are loving or hating right now. 

Feel free to join in...

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/142045/julep-what-are-you-currently-wearing


----------



## redjill (Mar 31, 2014)

The SHINE offer still works, and today is the last day! I was all over Coretta like white on rice. I also got the t shirt set and picked up Eden as an add on (which was sold out forever). I'm so glad I can resist mystery items now. I'm thinking about picking up the charm bracelet set on Friday- in the email they said that the secret store would be open to the public on the 4th. Hopefully it won't be too picked over by then, when I have more money. I'm eying the konjac sponge trio also; my konjac sponge is probably crawling with bacteria by now. :[


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was also worried because I hadn't gotten a tracking email yet...but they sent it this morning and it is out for delivery! Hopefully the same thing happens with y'all!
Mine too!!!


----------



## magictodo (Mar 31, 2014)

Trying to hold off on clicking purchase on this amazing shopping cart -- I just bought new figure skates and passed on my April box as a result!


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 31, 2014)

I want the bombshell polishes soooo bad and the it girl polishes too, but I'm not a maven yet. I wish I could figure out a way to skip the welcome box and get the April box. Are the polishes listed in the "new arrivals" the correct ones for the April maven box, or am I confused? Also if I sign up now for the free welcome box would I get the April box even?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want the bombshell polishes soooo bad and the it girl polishes too, but I'm not a maven yet. I wish I could figure out a way to skip the welcome box and get the April box. Are the polishes listed in the "new arrivals" the correct ones for the April maven box, or am I confused?

Also if I sign up now for the free welcome box would I get the April box even?
The new arrivals have the April polishes, but also some of the other months. You can't skip the welcome box, and if you signed up now you would be eligible for May's box. Here are just the April polishes: http://www.julep.com/shop/collections/april-the-vivid-collection.html

You may be able to call them and see what they can do for you, but I don't think they'd do anything for you unfortunately.


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The new arrivals have the April polishes, but also some of the other months. You can't skip the welcome box, and if you signed up now you would be eligible for May's box. Here are just the April polishes: http://www.julep.com/shop/collections/april-the-vivid-collection.html

You may be able to call them and see what they can do for you, but I don't think they'd do anything for you unfortunately.

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want the bombshell polishes soooo bad and the it girl polishes too, but I'm not a maven yet. I wish I could figure out a way to skip the welcome box and get the April box. Are the polishes listed in the "new arrivals" the correct ones for the April maven box, or am I confused?

Also if I sign up now for the free welcome box would I get the April box even?

Julep also has a section in their store "Jule Box" where they have boxes from each month available to purchase (if stock allows). I don't know when they update that section, but I think it's around the first of the month. You may could find a box there and then pick up the other colors you want either on sale or when they are put in the new arrivals section.


----------



## wishingwillow (Mar 31, 2014)

I tried to go out and capture a daylight shot of Kayla because interior lighting really does not do it justice. Still don't think I've been able to catch just how pretty it is.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 31, 2014)

So, I got my shipment confirmation email this morning. And I got my box about ten minutes ago. O_O Not complaining, but...wat. (It's like they knew I'm still pissed from last month! Also, om nom the candy!)

Of the four polishes I got, I think Flora is my favorite, with Kayla being my second favorite.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stephstrong (Mar 31, 2014)

> Trying to hold off on clicking purchase on this amazing shopping cart -- I just bought new figure skates and passed on my April box as a result!


 It's not taking the promo code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ILikeGiants (Mar 31, 2014)

I tried to add the Shine All Year set from its product page, and it gave an error message and said it was out of stock. I think that's why it's saying the SHINE code isn't valid on the shopping cart page.

I was all set to buy some Secret Store stuff too.


----------



## stephstrong (Mar 31, 2014)

> I tried to add the Shine All Year set from its product page, and it gave an error message and said it was out of stock. I think that's why it's saying the SHINE code isn't valid on the shopping cart page. I was all set to buy some Secret Store stuff too.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That is so annoying that it doesn't show up as out of stock no you have to try and add it to your bag THEN it tells you!!! Whhaa


----------



## redjill (Mar 31, 2014)

> I tried to add the Shine All Year set from its product page, and it gave an error message and said it was out of stock. I think that's why it's saying the SHINE code isn't valid on the shopping cart page. I was all set to buy some Secret Store stuff too.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wat. It said in the email that today was the last day for the shine code. I'd call them.


----------



## patentlyvee (Mar 31, 2014)

> Wat. It said in the email that today was the last day for the shine code. I'd call them.


 I would call them if I were you. I used the SHINE code at 1 pm EST today and it worked without a problem. Hopefully, they will add it for you!


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 31, 2014)

Well ladies, my box came and I LOVE all the colors.  It's like looking at a fun little rainbow.  Here's some pics of my full polish upgrade box plus the black and white add-ons.  These are taken in direct full sunlight with no filter.  I also included a comparison pic of Monaco from last month and Bailey from this month.  They are similar, but Monaco is a full cream and a bit more dull.  Bailey is sheer and brighter.




















I wish I could put some of these on tonight but my Essie Play Date manicure from Friday still looks great so I'll wait until tomorrow to play.  Stand outs for me are Kayla, Maren, Phoebe, and Flora.  Mariska seems to have more of a matte finish with some shimmer, which is interesting!


----------



## patentlyvee (Mar 31, 2014)

FYI, I saw where someone posted the code PERK30 for 30% off your Julep order. I tried it on another Secret Store order and it took 30% off the entire cart (which also had some Savvy Deal polishes). Just thought I'd pass this along!


----------



## stephstrong (Mar 31, 2014)

> FYI, I saw where someone posted the code PERK30 for 30% off your Julep order. I tried it on another Secret Store order and it took 30% off the entire cart (which also had some Savvy Deal polishes). Just thought I'd pass this along!


 Yes!!!! Thanks!!


----------



## unicorn (Mar 31, 2014)

Still no shipping status, and no box. Grrr. I did the full upgrade and feel like I'm being punished, rofl.


----------



## Lily V (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *patentlyvee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

FYI, I saw where someone posted the code PERK30 for 30% off your Julep order. I tried it on another Secret Store order and it took 30% off the entire cart (which also had some Savvy Deal polishes). Just thought I'd pass this along!


I could cry. I placed my secret store order before my box arrived today (w/ code in box)- I didn't get to use the 30% off.  ARRGHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well ladies, my box came and I LOVE all the colors.  It's like looking at a fun little rainbow.  Here's some pics of my full polish upgrade box plus the black and white add-ons.  These are taken in direct full sunlight with no filter.  I also included a comparison pic of Monaco from last month and Bailey from this month.  They are similar, but Monaco is a full cream and a bit more dull.  Bailey is sheer and brighter.




















I wish I could put some of these on tonight but my Essie Play Date manicure from Friday still looks great so I'll wait until tomorrow to play.  Stand outs for me are Kayla, Maren, Phoebe, and Flora.  Mariska seems to have more of a matte finish with some shimmer, which is interesting!

All of the colors look great together! I am so glad I got a box this month, especially since the colors are much brighter in person than Julep's swatches! I also noticed that Mariska and Flora had kind of a matte/rubber finish that some of the brights from last year have...I think it might be because they are somewhat neon? Either way, it's interesting on its own and I think they will also be shiny with a top coat!


----------



## patentlyvee (Mar 31, 2014)

> I could cry. I placed my secret store order before my box arrived today (w/ code in box)- I didn't get to use the 30% off.Â  ARRGHHHHHHH!!!


I'm sorry because I totally know how you feel...cyber hugs!


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All of the colors look great together! I am so glad I got a box this month, especially since the colors are much brighter in person than Julep's swatches! I also noticed that Mariska and Flora had kind of a matte/rubber finish that some of the brights from last year have...I think it might be because they are somewhat neon? Either way, it's interesting on its own and I think they will also be shiny with a top coat! 
I think it's an interesting finish too!  I kind of like the option to keep it on the matte side or put a top coat on and make it shiny.  I wasn't expecting that finish but to me it's a plus.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I could cry. I placed my secret store order before my box arrived today (w/ code in box)- I didn't get to use the 30% off.  ARRGHHHHHHH!!!
Oh no!  Maybe you can call them and ask about using the discount?  Or cancel it on the website and re-place the order with the code?  The code does say it can't be used on Secret Store but I haven't tested it yet so maybe you can slip it by on a Secret Store order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it's an interesting finish too!  I kind of like the option to keep it on the matte side or put a top coat on and make it shiny.  I wasn't expecting that finish but to me it's a plus.

Oh no!  Maybe you can call them and ask about using the discount?  Or cancel it on the website and re-place the order with the code?  The code does say it can't be used on Secret Store but I haven't tested it yet so maybe you can slip it by on a Secret Store order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I just tried it, it works on the Secret Store, and they updated the add ons with some fairly recent colors


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 31, 2014)

Does anyone have the Eyes All Aglow set?  They look so cute!

I've also been lemming over Octavia, and now I see Eden is in the add-ons too for $4.99.  But they look super similar in the swatches I googled.  Does anyone have both of them/can compare for me?  It looks like Octavia is just a little bit more purple.

I'm torn between spending $30 on 5 OPI polishes I've been wanting on eBay (someone is selling them for $6 each with free shipping), or using the 30% code with Julep for Octavia, Harriet, Helen, Sylvia, Malala, and the Eyes All Aglow set which will be $36.


----------



## unicorn (Mar 31, 2014)

finally got my shipping email.

.... my box is being shipped via dhl. with estimated delivery of April 10th. yep, feeling more and more like I'm being punished for that full upgrade...


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 31, 2014)

> Well ladies, my box came and I LOVE all the colors. Â It's like looking at a fun little rainbow. Â Here's some pics of my full polish upgrade box plus the black and white add-ons. Â These are taken in direct full sunlight with no filter. Â I also included a comparison pic of Monaco from last month and Bailey from this month. Â They are similar, but Monaco is a full cream and a bit more dull. Â Bailey is sheer and brighter.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pic Heavy





Spoiler: Warning: Pic Heavy



I wish I could put some of these on tonight but my Essie Play Date manicure from Friday still looks great so I'll wait until tomorrow to play. Â Stand outs for me are Kayla, Maren, Phoebe, and Flora. Â Mariska seems to have more of a matte finish with some shimmer, which is interesting! So pretty!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 31, 2014)

Got my box! The blush looks really pretty, and I love all the colors!


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 31, 2014)

I got my box today, too! I immediately put on Kayla and it is a gorgeous color. Pictures don't do it justice. The blush is a pretty color, but a little goes a long way! I'm torn on whether to make a Secret Store order. The only thing I really need is a new Freedom top coat, but I've been eyeing the color caddy for awhile. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## cari12 (Mar 31, 2014)

I got my box today as well (polish lovers upgrade and Felicia!) SO IN LOVE. Probably my most favorite Julep month ever. I swatched each of the colors really quick on a nail while waiting for dinner to finish cooking and I have no idea what color I'm going to use to paint my nails first. I'll probably have to do one on each finger just so I can stare at them all at once ;-) 

Also placed a Secret Store order for Coretta, the Think Pink trio, and Etta and used the SHINE code with that. Then used the PERK30 on the Stardusters duo (Cameron and Glam Roc) for a second order. 

I probably don't need to buy polish for awhile ;-)


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone have the Eyes All Aglow set?  They look so cute!

I've also been lemming over Octavia, and now I see Eden is in the add-ons too for $4.99.  But they look super similar in the swatches I googled.  Does anyone have both of them/can compare for me?  It looks like Octavia is just a little bit more purple.

I'm torn between spending $30 on 5 OPI polishes I've been wanting on eBay (someone is selling them for $6 each with free shipping), or using the 30% code with Julep for Octavia, Harriet, Helen, Sylvia, Malala, and the Eyes All Aglow set which will be $36.  
   Octavia - http://lacqueredlady.me/julep-octavia-review-and-swatches/

   Eden - http://www.katstayspolished.com/2013/04/julep-april-box-brights-collection-part.html

  I have both - Octavia is actually more blue and it has a shiny finish, Eden is definitely more purple and has a semi-matte finish.  The Eden finish is similar to Lola, what Julep was calling satin this year.  The pictures in the bottles are close to the actual colors on the Julep site.


----------



## lorez88 (Mar 31, 2014)

I was not expecting Mariska to have a satin finish... It's still a pretty shade though. Glad I went with CwaT, and happy I added Flora! Such pretty colors!


----------



## cari12 (Mar 31, 2014)

Outside swatches!






2 coats of each, no top coat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 31, 2014)

So sad. I placed a $35 secret store order this morning before hearing about the 30% off code. Now I'm tempted to buy more...


----------



## yunii (Mar 31, 2014)

> So sad. I placed a $35 secret store order this morning before hearing about the 30% off code. Now I'm tempted to buy more...


 I think there is a buy one get one free code too.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sun8shin3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
     Octavia - http://lacqueredlady.me/julep-octavia-review-and-swatches/

   Eden - http://www.katstayspolished.com/2013/04/julep-april-box-brights-collection-part.html

  I have both - Octavia is actually more blue and it has a shiny finish, Eden is definitely more purple and has a semi-matte finish.  The Eden finish is similar to Lola, what Julep was calling satin this year.  The pictures in the bottles are close to the actual colors on the Julep site. 
Thanks for the input!


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Outside swatches!









2 coats of each, no top coat




Gorgeous!  Jeez I love these colors, so much fun.

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today as well (polish lovers upgrade and Felicia!) SO IN LOVE. Probably my most favorite Julep month ever. I swatched each of the colors really quick on a nail while waiting for dinner to finish cooking and I have no idea what color I'm going to use to paint my nails first. I'll probably have to do one on each finger just so I can stare at them all at once ;-) 

Also placed a Secret Store order for Coretta, the Think Pink trio, and Etta and used the SHINE code with that. Then used the PERK30 on the Stardusters duo (Cameron and Glam Roc) for a second order. 

I probably don't need to buy polish for awhile ;-)
Completely agree, I just love this month's box.  I love the wide range of finishes and fun bright colors.  This is definitely the spring update I needed for my polish collection.


----------



## LaStupenda (Apr 1, 2014)

Here's my pic, for the curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh those are beautiful!


----------



## stephstrong (Apr 1, 2014)

> Here's my pic, for the curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Very pretty!! Wasn't last month's collection rainbow-y too??!


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Very pretty!! Wasn't last month's collection rainbow-y too??!
Yep!  For comparison here is LaStupenda's photo from last month vs this month (hope you don't mind if I repost them, but you take the best photos!)  I think they are similar, but this month has more chrome/shimmer/sheers compared to last month.


----------



## redjill (Apr 1, 2014)

Felicia looks just like mint chocolate chip. It makes me hungry just looking at it.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 1, 2014)

Got my maven box yesterday, I got both It Girl and Boho Glam. Loving how vibrant the colors look in the bottle, but haven't swatched any yet. I also love the little candy extras they've thrown in the past 2 months! Now I have to decide if I want to buy from the secret shop??? I am still waiting on my SHINE order to arrive, and I don't REALLY need anything else at the moment but that t-shirt is too cute and that bracelet/polish combo is an excellent deal. I think I'm going to get the bracelet and pass on the tee-- I would totally get the t-shirt if it had a polish with it instead of the cuticle oil (which I am getting from the SHINE promo and don't need a third of!) Is anyone going to do the surprise? I'm thinking I will prob never get a surprise/mystery box again. Not that I hated the last one, but seeing how it's usually just unloading older polishes I'd rather not risk it.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *patentlyvee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

FYI, I saw where someone posted the code PERK30 for 30% off your Julep order. I tried it on another Secret Store order and it took 30% off the entire cart (which also had some Savvy Deal polishes). Just thought I'd pass this along!


Oh, crap... Now I'm going to *have* to buy everything I want! I just assumed the 30% code wouldn't work on the secret store.


----------



## ftloosenfanzfre (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote:  FYI, I saw where someone posted the code PERK30 for 30% off your Julep order. I tried it on another Secret Store order and it took 30% off the entire cart (which also had some Savvy Deal polishes). Just thought I'd pass this along!

Oh, my gosh, thanks for sharing!!!  Now I will get another Caddy, I was really on the fence.  Honestly I'm not crazy about them and I don't know if I even think it is worth $20.  But it is definitely worth $14.

Plus they have updated their add-ons!  And they are recent polishes too, not really old things they are trying to clear out.  I finally snapped up Octavia.  And the 30% off code extended to the add-on making it $3.50.  I should have added on more...


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 1, 2014)

This was posted in the Julep Swap group:

GLOW25 - 25% off blush and bronzer products. (Expires 4/30/14).
PERK2FOR1 - Get 2 full priced polishes for the price of 1, $11.20. (Expires 5/31/14).
PERK30 - 30% off your order (Expires 5/31/14).
PERK10 - $10 off of $20 or more. (Expires 5/31/14).
**I've played around with this, it seems to work only on full priced polishes, but I'm unsure.
OILPERK - Free Bare Face Cleansing Oil with a $25 purchase. (Expires 5/31/14).

I just used perk30 and perk10 and got 6 polishes for $19 something.  Got Denver, Max, Brigitte (Bullock set), Goldie (add-on), Pippa and Angelica.  I just checked and I am able to use these codes again!  The red carpet sets are great deals with these codes.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## patentlyvee (Apr 1, 2014)

> This was posted in the Julep Swap group: GLOW25 - 25% off blush and bronzer products. (Expires 4/30/14). PERK2FOR1 - Get 2 full priced polishes for the price of 1, $11.20. (Expires 5/31/14). PERK30 - 30% off your order (Expires 5/31/14). PERK10 - $10 off of $20 or more. (Expires 5/31/14). **I've played around with this, it seems to work only on full priced polishes, but I'm unsure. OILPERK - Free Bare Face Cleansing Oil with a $25 purchase. (Expires 5/31/14). I just used perk30 and perk10 and got 6 polishes for $19 something.Â  Got Denver, Max, Brigitte (Bullock set), Goldie (add-on), Pippa and Angelica.Â  I just checked and I am able to use these codes again!Â  The red carpet sets are great deals with these codes.


Thanks so much for these!!! I used PERK10 to get the Luxe Serum for $12.40 and the OILPERK to justify getting Surprises 1 and 3 (I got 2 yesterday under PERK30). At least the free oil will take away any disappointment for the Mystery Surprises. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


AHH!! I wish those were real!!!


----------



## mrst909 (Apr 1, 2014)

> This was posted in the Julep Swap group: GLOW25 - 25% off blush and bronzer products. (Expires 4/30/14). PERK2FOR1 - Get 2 full priced polishes for the price of 1, $11.20. (Expires 5/31/14). PERK30 - 30% off your order (Expires 5/31/14). PERK10 - $10 off of $20 or more. (Expires 5/31/14). **I've played around with this, it seems to work only on full priced polishes, but I'm unsure. OILPERK - Free Bare Face Cleansing Oil with a $25 purchase. (Expires 5/31/14). I just used perk30 and perk10 and got 6 polishes for $19 something.Â  Got Denver, Max, Brigitte (Bullock set), Goldie (add-on), Pippa and Angelica.Â  I just checked and I am able to use these codes again!Â  The red carpet sets are great deals with these codes.


 oooh thanks for these codes. I used perk30 last night. I've been wanting to try the cleansing oil, do you know if all these codes work on secret store orders? I'm happy they are opening the secret store to everyone in a few days since I didn't order an April box, hopefully everything isn't "out of stock" by then.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


oooh thanks for these codes. I used perk30 last night. I've been wanting to try the cleansing oil, do you know if all these codes work on secret store orders? I'm happy they are opening the secret store to everyone in a few days since I didn't order an April box, hopefully everything isn't "out of stock" by then.
I don't know for sure since I skipped and am splitting a box with someone, but people have posted that they are working on Secret Store orders.  I'm not sure if it's a glitch that they are working multiple times and with SS/savvy deals/past maven boxes.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 1, 2014)

How are people liking the blush this month?  I just ordered a brand new one on ebay someone was selling for 5 bucks!   It's the petal pink shade.


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 1, 2014)

I came home yesterday to my Maven box...and found all kinds of shattered bronzer inside! I have a mountain of laundry to do now, because it just exploded all over my bed when I opened the mailing carton. I was looking forward to that bronzer, too--I thought it would be perfect with the pink blush, which survived whatever destroyed the bronzer. The customer service people were VERY nice about it, and offered to send me a replacement box for my troubles. ("WHOA, that is BAD!" one lady said when she saw the picture I sent them; what little she could see was covered in pulverized bronzer.) Now I just have to wait for the replacement--the rep said something about new inventory landing, whatever that means.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 1, 2014)

I must learn to restrain grabby hands when that Secret Store opens up next month.  Maybe it's just that there were so many things that I wanted this month, but I just went "one of these, one of those and OOOHH, must have that too" until I had a giant cart and checked out.  THEN ... I came here and saw the codes.  Ugh.

On the plus side, my Maven box was delivered today!  Looking forward to that polishy goodness when I get home.


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow! Everyone already has their boxes but mine hasn't even shipped yet. Am looking forward to it. I splurged this month and upgraded...


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I came home yesterday to my Maven box...and found all kinds of shattered bronzer inside! I have a mountain of laundry to do now, because it just exploded all over my bed when I opened the mailing carton. I was looking forward to that bronzer, too--I thought it would be perfect with the pink blush, which survived whatever destroyed the bronzer. The customer service people were VERY nice about it, and offered to send me a replacement box for my troubles. ("WHOA, that is BAD!" one lady said when she saw the picture I sent them; what little she could see was covered in pulverized bronzer.) Now I just have to wait for the replacement--the rep said something about new inventory landing, whatever that means.
Sorry to hear that, how sad!  But their customer service seems great and I'm so glad they are sending you a new one.

How's the pink blush??


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was posted in the Julep Swap group:

GLOW25 - 25% off blush and bronzer products. (Expires 4/30/14).
PERK2FOR1 - Get 2 full priced polishes for the price of 1, $11.20. (Expires 5/31/14).
PERK30 - 30% off your order (Expires 5/31/14).
PERK10 - $10 off of $20 or more. (Expires 5/31/14).
**I've played around with this, it seems to work only on full priced polishes, but I'm unsure.
OILPERK - Free Bare Face Cleansing Oil with a $25 purchase. (Expires 5/31/14).

I just used perk30 and perk10 and got 6 polishes for $19 something.  Got Denver, Max, Brigitte (Bullock set), Goldie (add-on), Pippa and Angelica.  I just checked and I am able to use these codes again!  The red carpet sets are great deals with these codes.

The PERK10 only gave me 10% off, not $10


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 1, 2014)

> The PERK10 only gave me 10% off, not $10


 Weird! I used it today and it worked on the Bullock set + Denver. It also tried it with savvy deals single polishes and that worked too. I'm not sure where the codes originally came so I don't know what the fine print says  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Weird! I used it today and it worked on the Bullock set + Denver. It also tried it with savvy deals single polishes and that worked too. I'm not sure where the codes originally came so I don't know what the fine print says





It's doing the weirdest thing! I had $22.99 in my cart and it took off $2.99. Now I have $26.99 and it's taking off $6.99. It's like everything after $20 is free, up to $10 b/c then it maxes out...


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How are people liking the blush this month?  I just ordered a brand new one on ebay someone was selling for 5 bucks!   It's the petal pink shade.
This is the color I got with my box this month.The color is much brighter than I was expecting (which I don't know why since it is the vibrant collection)! I just have to make sure I don't have a heavy hand when applying it because a little goes a long way. The blush is also not packed very tightly in its container, so with one swipe of my blush brush I had a lot of extra powder that either pooled in the container or flew out...so watch for that. This also made it difficult to control the amount I got on my brush, but I will just have to be more careful next time. 

You got a great deal on ebay! I don't know if I personally would buy it again from Julep, but for a great deal it is a nice pop of color!


----------



## jacquienthebox (Apr 1, 2014)

I love the pics!! Thank you all for posting them!! I finally got my tracking code and can't wait to get my box (will get it tomorrow or the 3rd).

I also made an order without knowing about the 30%... ugh... that's already been shipped so I don't think I won't get anything by calling...

I've been eying the color caddy and the resort collection with the oil and the salt spray and am sooo tempted...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 1, 2014)

I so wanted the blush, but not the bronzer or the polishes this month, so I skipped.  Hopefully I can find someone to trade with.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the color I got with my box this month.The color is much brighter than I was expecting (which I don't know why since it is the vibrant collection)! I just have to make sure I don't have a heavy hand when applying it because a little goes a long way. The blush is also not packed very tightly in its container, so with one swipe of my blush brush I had a lot of extra powder that either pooled in the container or flew out...so watch for that. This also made it difficult to control the amount I got on my brush, but I will just have to be more careful next time. 

You got a great deal on ebay! I don't know if I personally would buy it again from Julep, but for a great deal it is a nice pop of color! 
Thanks a lot for letting me know how it is!  I already have a lot of blushes and my favorite are the Tarte Amazonian Clay ones.  A big part of why I love those is because there is no powder fall out like what you describe with the Julep one, so I don't feel like I'm wasting product or making a mess on my counter.  Because of this they also last forever - I've had one for 3 years, use it regularly, and am still not done with it.  But I figured for $5, that includes shipping (!), that I would give the Julep one a try because the color does look great for spring/summer.

With some of my really pigmented blushes I use a Bare Escentuals Feather light brush.  It's light and fluffy and helps me control just how much powder I pick up with it. It looks like this:


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 1, 2014)

> Sorry to hear that, how sad! Â But their customer service seems great and I'm so glad they are sending you a new one. How's the pink blush??


 I'm liking the blush! It's much more sheer than it looks in the compact and blends well. The compact itself is pretty sturdy, which is why I'm still scratching my head over how I got a busted-up bronzer--I can only figure that maybe the warehouse got it that way, and with the way things get thrown around in the course of shipment the rest of the damage was done. I hope it's not too long before my replacement box ships! I have two separate orders that I will likely get before the replacement, though...


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi ladies what's the last day if the secret store?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi ladies what's the last day if the secret store?
The 3rd


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks a lot for letting me know how it is!  I already have a lot of blushes and my favorite are the Tarte Amazonian Clay ones.  A big part of why I love those is because there is no powder fall out like what you describe with the Julep one, so I don't feel like I'm wasting product or making a mess on my counter.  Because of this they also last forever - I've had one for 3 years, use it regularly, and am still not done with it.  But I figured for $5, that includes shipping (!), that I would give the Julep one a try because the color does look great for spring/summer.

With some of my really pigmented blushes I use a Bare Escentuals Feather light brush.  It's light and fluffy and helps me control just how much powder I pick up with it. It looks like this:




I am glad I got it with my box! I have so many peach blushes but very few pink ones so I am excited about having it...I just need to be more careful! Thanks for the tip about brushes. I also agree with @Bflopolska that the compact is extremely sturdy I was impressed by it!


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 1, 2014)

> The 3rd


 Thanks I just might get another order in woot I've got three caddies coming


----------



## kira685 (Apr 1, 2014)

i used the perk30 code to get the pink trio and the secret surprise #3 for about $23.. i think this will be my first time having an order come through DHL!


----------



## candicesj (Apr 1, 2014)

I came on here to see if anyone got their box yet and put pictures up and I end up buying for 40$ of stuff thanks to the 30 percent of deal.


----------



## ftloosenfanzfre (Apr 1, 2014)

I shared this on the Julep Swap group, but thought I'd post here as well.  I played around with the sheers I got, Maren and Kayla.  I love them both!  This is a picture of each alone, then over white, then over black:





I really like all of them, but I was pretty blown away by Maren over black.  It looks like a gorgeous purple night sky!


----------



## dousedingin (Apr 1, 2014)

> I shared this on the Julep Swap group, but thought I'd post here as well. Â I played around with the sheers I got, Maren and Kayla. Â I love them both! Â This is a picture of each alone, then over white, then over black:
> 
> I really like all of them, but I was pretty blown away by Maren over black. Â It looks like a gorgeous purple night sky!


 Great swatches! Sometimes I feel so uncreative when I paint my nails, I should remember simply using polishes as top coats over others will change it up! Definitely trying the black with maren


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ftloosenfanzfre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I shared this on the Julep Swap group, but thought I'd post here as well.  I played around with the sheers I got, Maren and Kayla.  I love them both!  This is a picture of each alone, then over white, then over black:





I really like all of them, but I was pretty blown away by Maren over black.  It looks like a gorgeous purple night sky!
Thanks for posting this, I was wanting to do swatches over the white and black too!  Maren certainly does look gorgeous over black, Kayla does too... how fun.


----------



## unicorn (Apr 2, 2014)

My full upgrade maven box STILL hasnt been scanned into DHL's system, 4 days after its supposed ship date. Yet my secret store order is already on its way. I've emailed Julep twice, posted on their facebook, and been ignored every time. Ugh.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm assuming this will be fixed, but right now you can purchase a gift card with the perk30 code!


----------



## stephstrong (Apr 2, 2014)

> I'm assuming this will be fixed, but right now you can purchase a gift card with the perk30 code!


 I've been tryin to order the wizard of oz set and it's not takin the code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm assuming this will be fixed, but right now you can purchase a gift card with the perk30 code!


I was just coming to post the same thing! Thanks to the fb swap site. I couldn't get it to work on my first account b/c I had already used the code, but I have it applied to my cart in the second account it looks like it's accepting it. I haven't checked out yet though...


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've been tryin to order the wizard of oz set and it's not takin the code







I THINK it's a one time use code... Have you already used it? Try using PERK10 to get a few dollars off... Or if you add another $10 in items you can basically get them free with the PERK10 code.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I've been tryin to order the wizard of oz set and it's not takin the code







I THINK it's a one time use code... Have you already used it?

Try using PERK10 to get a few dollars off... Or if you add another $10 in items you can basically get them free with the PERK10 code. I have heard of someone using the PERK30 code multiple times, but I haven't tried it myself and that may have been a system glitch that they have fixed.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have heard of someone using the PERK30 code multiple times, but I haven't tried it myself and that may have been a system glitch that they have fixed.
Perk30 worked for a 2nd time for me yesterday and it doesn't work for me today so I think you are right.  It seemed pretty obvious that had to be a glitch and not what they intended lol! I was able to use it on my 2nd account (that I never ordered anything on &amp; am not a maven) to purchase a gift card, but I'm sure that will be fixed very soon too.

I noticed this months colors/products are available to purchase now too.  Felicia and the blushes/brushes said out of stock though.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 2, 2014)

Does anyone have a guess as to why it's trying to charge me $4.99 shipping?? I've never paid shipping before, I thought it was free for mavens?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone have a guess as to why it's trying to charge me $4.99 shipping?? I've never paid shipping before, I thought it was free for mavens?
Are you logged in? Sometimes I get booted out of my account even if I've had the tab open for a while.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone have a guess as to why it's trying to charge me $4.99 shipping?? I've never paid shipping before, I thought it was free for mavens?

Do you get a maven box on your second account?  If that's the one you're using and you don't get a box on it, you won't get the shipping discount.  I've never actually ordered anything physical on my second account, so IDK if this could be the issue.  And now that the skip option is gone, I'm not going to sign up for a sub on it now!

Another possibility is that one of the optional shipping methods got checked.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you logged in? Sometimes I get booted out of my account even if I've had the tab open for a while.

Yes ma'am, logged in! I was placing an order that included a gift card, and what I ended up doing was removing the gift card and placing my order (free shipping) then purchasing the gift card separately. For some reason that g/c was causing me to have shipping! I used the PERK10 on the first order and PERK30 on the gift card. It went through okay, so we'll see if they cancel it or let me have it!

So something weird has happened and I'm not sure what to feel/do about it? I referred a friend of mine last month in order to get jules (and I thought I'd get a 50% coupon too, but was wrong) and in exchange I paid for the $4 shipping on her welcome box. She wasn't really interested in the sub, so I am now using it as a second account. Well, I never got my jules for the referral and after a week or so I called CS and they put the points on my account for me manually. Now I just made a purchase with the 2nd account, and immediately got an email saying my referred friend made a first purchase (technically the welcome box was her first purchase) and I've earned 1000 jules! And sure enough, there they are on my main account...... I've now basically gotten double points for this referral. I don't know what to do, I feel super guilty and unethical!?!?


----------



## stephstrong (Apr 2, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been tryin to order the wizard of oz set and it's not takin the code
> 
> ...


 Yep used it! Thanks! I added a 2.99 polish and it won't take the perk10 urrgghhh


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yep used it! Thanks! I added a 2.99 polish and it won't take the perk10 urrgghhh

Hmm?? I had an issue using that code on my main account also, but I just used it a couple minutes ago on my 2nd account with no trouble. I don't know what is up with that? On my main account I had to have $30 for the PERK10 to work, but on the 2nd account I only had $22.96 in my cart and it took off the full $10. I don't know if this makes a difference but I used the PERK30 on my main account prior to using PERK10... Maybe they cancel each other out somehow?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes ma'am, logged in! I was placing an order that included a gift card, and what I ended up doing was removing the gift card and placing my order (free shipping) then purchasing the gift card separately. For some reason that g/c was causing me to have shipping! I used the PERK10 on the first order and PERK30 on the gift card. It went through okay, so we'll see if they cancel it or let me have it!

So something weird has happened and I'm not sure what to feel/do about it? I referred a friend of mine last month in order to get jules (and I thought I'd get a 50% coupon too, but was wrong) and in exchange I paid for the $4 shipping on her welcome box. She wasn't really interested in the sub, so I am now using it as a second account. Well, I never got my jules for the referral and after a week or so I called CS and they put the points on my account for me manually. Now I just made a purchase with the 2nd account, and immediately got an email saying my referred friend made a first purchase (technically the welcome box was her first purchase) and I've earned 1000 jules! And sure enough, there they are on my main account...... I've now basically gotten double points for this referral. I don't know what to do, I feel super guilty and unethical!?!?
I'm glad you figured out the shipping issue! I wouldn't feel bad, I've had something similar happen where I got double points for something unintentionally, and they actually removed the duplicate points within a few days. So if you don't feel too guilty, spend them now before they might take them off your account!


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Do you get a maven box on your second account?  If that's the one you're using and you don't get a box on it, you won't get the shipping discount.  I've never actually ordered anything physical on my second account, so IDK if this could be the issue.  And now that the skip option is gone, I'm not going to sign up for a sub on it now!

Another possibility is that one of the optional shipping methods got checked.

Yep I do get a maven box on both accounts, and I checked the shipping method and no free option was available. I had a gift card in my cart and when I took that out suddenly the shipping was free! Weird??


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm glad you figured out the shipping issue! I wouldn't feel bad, I've had something similar happen where I got double points for something unintentionally, and they actually removed the duplicate points within a few days. So if you don't feel too guilty, spend them now before they might take them off your account!

Ahh I wish I could but so far the only time I've been able to use my points is on a maven box! Maybe they won't notice since it's been weeks between the two sets of jules being added to my account



 And if they do take them away then I won't have to feel guilty so it's okay by me either way!


----------



## yunii (Apr 2, 2014)

> I'm assuming this will be fixed, but right now you can purchase a gift card with the perk30 code!


 You guys might want to check your billing email. Some reason, even though when place order to a gift card using the perk30 promo code. I was charged full.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yunii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm assuming this will be fixed, but right now you can purchase a gift card with the perk30 code!

You guys might want to check your billing email. Some reason, even though when place order to a gift card using the perk30 promo code. I was charged full. My billing email and the pending charge show the 30% discount ... but maybe they figured it out.  It is kind of weird that they would show the discount and they charge the full amount anyway, though.  Seems it would be better to just cancel the order than charge you something different than what you agreed to when you finalized the purchase.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes ma'am, logged in! I was placing an order that included a gift card, and what I ended up doing was removing the gift card and placing my order (free shipping) then purchasing the gift card separately. For some reason that g/c was causing me to have shipping! I used the PERK10 on the first order and PERK30 on the gift card. It went through okay, so we'll see if they cancel it or let me have it!

So something weird has happened and I'm not sure what to feel/do about it? I referred a friend of mine last month in order to get jules (and I thought I'd get a 50% coupon too, but was wrong) and in exchange I paid for the $4 shipping on her welcome box. She wasn't really interested in the sub, so I am now using it as a second account. Well, I never got my jules for the referral and after a week or so I called CS and they put the points on my account for me manually. Now I just made a purchase with the 2nd account, and immediately got an email saying my referred friend made a first purchase (technically the welcome box was her first purchase) and I've earned 1000 jules! And sure enough, there they are on my main account...... I've now basically gotten double points for this referral. I don't know what to do, I feel super guilty and unethical!?!?
I would just call it a wash for the trouble you are having with your codes LOL.  Honestly it seems like you are a good customer to them so I guess I wouldn't worry about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Re: my gift card - my confirmation email and my bank account both correctly show the 30% off.  I think wonky things are happening today as it seems they are trying to fix the codes.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh darn and I was going to get some more stuff with the perk30 now it will be small stuff with the other codes was good while it lasted. They never learn. Doesn't this always happen with the codes and the rules for the codes not being right the first few days


----------



## yunii (Apr 2, 2014)

> I would just call it a wash for the trouble you are having with your codes LOL.Â  Honestly it seems like you are a good customer to them so I guess I wouldn't worry about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Re: my gift card - my confirmation email and my bank account both correctly show the 30% off.Â  I think wonky things are happening today as it seems they are trying to fix the codes.Â


 The customer service said she doubt a promo code works with gift card and told me to email a print screen as proof then she will talk. Good thing I had one.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh darn and I was going to get some more stuff with the perk30 now it will be small stuff with the other codes was good while it lasted. They never learn. Doesn't this always happen with the codes and the rules for the codes not being right the first few days
I know, I just have to laugh because it seems like promo code 101 that as soon a new code comes out people are going to run and see what is the most stuff they can get for the least amount of money with it.  At first I thought maybe it could have been intentional if they are trying to clear stuff out before the new caps come out but I think they just rush to get things out and don't think about how fast we spread the codes/glitches around haha.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 2, 2014)

Julep posted a (3 question) survey on FB for feedback on the Maven program.  I can't help but think that the last 4 of these makes me feel like they just don't get it....


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 2, 2014)

> Got my box! The blush looks really pretty, and I love all the colors!


 How much did this cost, if you don't mind me asking? Also I know you were waiting on your shipment from Skincare By Alana for our Tokyo Milk lip balms we ordered around the 27th. They got back to me today to let me know they anticipate the shipment being send out by the end of NEXT week. Did they get back to you and say anything similar? I'm on my way home from vacation now, and my Salted Caramel is in my mailbox waiting on me. I'm going to make sure I like this one and possibly cancel my order if I don't.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How much did this cost, if you don't mind me asking?

Also I know you were waiting on your shipment from Skincare By Alana for our Tokyo Milk lip balms we ordered around the 27th. They got back to me today to let me know they anticipate the shipment being send out by the end of NEXT week. Did they get back to you and say anything similar?

I'm on my way home from vacation now, and my Salted Caramel is in my mailbox waiting on me. I'm going to make sure I like this one and possibly cancel my order if I don't.
I used some Jules for the Felicia add on, but the rest was $55. I did the Deluxe Upgrade which is $35 more than the regular $20. I've upgraded all but one time, and it's a little expensive, but this month it was a birthday present to myself because I just loved all the colors. And yes, I got my Skincare by Alana shipping notice, they sent it out today! I did order really early, my order was placed on the 24th, but I would email or call them, that seems way longer than necessary.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 2, 2014)

> Julep posted a (3 question) survey on FB for feedback on the Maven program.Â  I can't help but think that the last 4 of these makes me feel like they just don't get it....


 Seriously though. Redeeming Jules for a bday tweet. What in the world!!!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep posted a (3 question) survey on FB for feedback on the Maven program.  I can't help but think that the last 4 of these makes me feel like they just don't get it....




I don't think anyone will select those, I'm sure after the survey they'll get the hint. I wrote in the extra notes section of the survey that we should earn and be able to spend Jules on everything, not just boxes. And I think many others showed them what they really thought of DHL...


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yep used it! Thanks! I added a 2.99 polish and it won't take the perk10 urrgghhh
Perk10 will only give you a discount for items NOT in the secret store. If your order is only Wizard of Oz + a $2.99 polish, it should take off $2.99 for you.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 2, 2014)

I wanted to just write in three "Other" suggestions, but it required me to check three boxes.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think anyone will select those, I'm sure after the survey they'll get the hint. I wrote in the extra notes section of the survey that we should earn and be able to spend Jules on everything, not just boxes. And I think many others showed them what they really thought of DHL...
I actually selected the donation box. Sometimes I wish they highlighted their charitable angle more, or were more transparent about what/how much they actually donate to charity.


----------



## stephstrong (Apr 2, 2014)

> Julep posted a (3 question) survey on FB for feedback on the Maven program.Â  I can't help but think that the last 4 of these makes me feel like they just don't get it....


 Wth???? Ahahahahaha yes I want to redeem my points to get a happy bday on my fb page from julep hahahaha


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used some Jules for the Felicia add on, but the rest was $55. I did the Deluxe Upgrade which is $35 more than the regular $20. I've upgraded all but one time, and it's a little expensive, but this month it was a birthday present to myself because I just loved all the colors. And yes, I got my Skincare by Alana shipping notice, they sent it out today! I did order really early, my order was placed on the 24th, but I would email or call them, that seems way longer than necessary.

That's amazing, thank you!  I most definitely would have paid the $55 for that gorgeous rainbow of colors.  

I just got home, tried the balm, and LOVE it.  So I'm definitely going to respond to them letting them know it's not cool that in their emails they list all of their inventory as "in stock" and "ready to ship" when it's going to be like two weeks until it ships out, but I got the three extra balms for so cheap that I'm not particularly upset about it.  Since I'm finally home with access to my computer, I'm going to C+P their semi-ridiculous response to me in the correct thread, haha.


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 3, 2014)

Has anyone ever had to get a replacement box from Julep? Monday I came home and opened my package to find a shattered bronzer that just fell out in a powder all over my bed. I called Tuesday morning and they were very nice about it, telling me that a new box entirely would be sent out. What I want to know is, how do they send packages like this? I had two non-Maven orders come to me by DHL. I just got an email this morning telling me that a box of cosmetics shipped via Fedex from New Jersey, from an entity called BP Gifts in Sayreville. I am expecting nothing else except Birchbox, Ipsy, Sample Society, Beauty Army (finally drank that Kool-Aid again after skipping six months!) and a package of nail polish from California. Is this perhaps one of the warehouses?


----------



## disconik (Apr 3, 2014)

I told myself I wasn't going to do it, but I did it.  I used the 30% off code to get the Wizard of Oz Collection.  I love the Wizard of Oz so it was the nail polish equivalent of a gun to my head.  lol 

Then I did another order and got Aretha and Coretta with the 2 for 1 code.  I think that's going to be my strategy with the birthstone collection.  Buy every other month since they put out 2 for 1 codes fairly regularly lately.  With Betty and Rosa I used my free polish code (RIP).


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wth???? Ahahahahaha yes I want to redeem my points to get a happy bday on my fb page from julep hahahaha

Oh man oh man did they just get an earful from me in the comments box. With all of the polish subs now, they really need to step up their game on retention among other things. (Why yes I'm still a bit bitter about the Rae debaucle for starters.)


----------



## kira685 (Apr 3, 2014)

my secret store order is out for delivery! i got surprise #3, and the pink trio


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my secret store order is out for delivery! i got surprise #3, and the pink trio
Very exciting! I'd love to see pics of your surprise! (And I'm sure everyone else would too!)


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 3, 2014)

Someone on Facebook just posted spoilers! The sets weren't labeled, but this is what she got:

Tatiana, Marion, Alma (probably #1 since it's the only set with a blue polish)

Martha, Lexie, Courtney (probably #2 since it's the only set with a pink polish)

Frances, Marjorie, Bea (probably #3 process of elimination)

...Didn't one of the descriptions specifically mention "products"?!


----------



## Pixikins (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TooMuchElectric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone on Facebook just posted spoilers! The sets weren't labeled, but this is what she got:

Tatiana, Marion, Alma (probably #1 since it's the only set with a blue polish)

Martha, Lexington, Courtney (probably #2 since it's the only set with a pink polish)

Frances, Marjorie, Bea (probably #3 process of elimination)

...Didn't one of the descriptions specifically mention "products"?!
What color is Lexington? Couldn't find it


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixikins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What color is Lexington? Couldn't find it
Sorry, typo. Supposed to be Lexie. I'll edit that.

Swatches I'm seeing are really weird. Some look like a marigold yellow and some are a primary yellow.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 3, 2014)

Surprise #1: Tatiana, Marion, Alma





Surprise #2: Francis, Marjorie, Bea





Surprise #3: Martha, Lexie, Courteney


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TooMuchElectric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone on Facebook just posted spoilers! The sets weren't labeled, but this is what she got:

Tatiana, Marion, Alma (probably #1 since it's the only set with a blue polish)

Martha, Lexie, Courtney (probably #2 since it's the only set with a pink polish)

Frances, Marjorie, Bea (probably #3 process of elimination)

*...Didn't one of the descriptions specifically mention "products"?!*
This is why I waited for spoilers, and I'm not buying more mystery boxes before spoilers happen


----------



## Alicia Loves (Apr 3, 2014)

Glad I didn't order a surprise since they would've been all dupes for me. I love my box this month though! I did an ultimate upgrade and the packaging was beautiful. The brushes I thought I was going to swap are so high quality that I plan on keeping them now.


----------



## dousedingin (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Surprise #1: Tatiana, Marion, Alma





Surprise #2: Martha, Lexie, Courteney





Surprise #3: Francis, Marjorie, Bea
I got Surprise #3... while I'm not totally excited, at least they're not dupes! And I used a code so it was 20$ for that and coretta. I'm okay with this.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 3, 2014)

Woooo hooo so glad I didn't give into the secret surprise. Thank you perk30 for not working yesterday bc I know I know I know I would have got em all.


----------



## kira685 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TooMuchElectric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone on Facebook just posted spoilers! The sets weren't labeled, but this is what she got:

Tatiana, Marion, Alma (probably #1 since it's the only set with a blue polish)

Martha, Lexie, Courtney (probably #2 since it's the only set with a pink polish)

Frances, Marjorie, Bea (probably #3 process of elimination)

...Didn't one of the descriptions specifically mention "products"?!
oh man! I'll post mine when i get home in a few hours, it's been delivered now. #3 mentioned products, which was why I ordered it.. I haven't been taking all the boxes but pick up the colors I like when they get to savvy deals so I was interested in a more product heavy surprise than a polish heavy one.. oh well, serves me right for breaking my plan to not get any more of their mystery stuff!


----------



## credit22 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Surprise #1: Tatiana, Marion, Alma





Surprise #2: Martha, Lexie, Courteney





Surprise #3: Francis, Marjorie, Bea
At least they're actually spring-ish colors instead of fall/winter colors!


----------



## redjill (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm glad I didn't give into the mystery surprises as well. I have all of those except for Martha. Guess no more mysteries for me ever again. Too bad... It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Apr 3, 2014)

Here's my ultimate upgrade box with Felicia added on. I wish it came with both blushes but I was able to swap for the other one. This really put me in a good mood! I love these brushes!


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 3, 2014)

I tried the blush today, and I really like it. The color was really blendable and lasted all day on me. I've been very pleased with the Julep products I've tried so far. I'm glad that I resisted the mystery surprises. I definitely need to keep holding strong and waiting for spoilers!


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 3, 2014)

> Here's my ultimate upgrade box with Felicia added on. I wish it came with both blushes but I was able to swap for the other one. This really put me in a good mood! I love these brushes!


 This looks great! I'm curious to know what the brushes are like.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyTails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried the blush today, and I really like it. The color was really blendable and lasted all day on me. I've been very pleased with the Julep products I've tried so far.

*I'm glad that I resisted the mystery surprises. I definitely need to keep holding strong and waiting for spoilers!*
Yes! Especially when I used to order because I was worried they would go out of stock, but now I know someone will get theirs before that happens and I can decide if I want to purchase without the mystery, and sometimes disappointment.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 3, 2014)

Agh, I've finally subscribed.  Thanks a lot, enablers... heh! 

I really wish I could have an April box and that glorious rainbow of an add-on, but I'll be patient... =

Are the codes for 2 for 1 unique, or can I use someone else's?  I just saw that I am already getting the maven pricing and free shipping, so woohoo! 

This is totally awesome for my first haul, though!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Agh, I've finally subscribed.  Thanks a lot, enablers... heh! 

I really wish I could have an April box and that glorious rainbow of an add-on, but I'll be patient... =

Are the codes for 2 for 1 unique, or can I use someone else's?  I just saw that I am already getting the maven pricing and free shipping, so woohoo! 

This is totally awesome for my first haul, though!  
1) Yay!

2) You can go to the Jule Box section and buy Maven boxes from recent months. April's boxes aren't up yet but should be there soon. You don't get the same add-ons or Jules (points), but it's usually a pretty good deal anyway. ALSO they're changing the design of the cap next month so I expect them to have good clearance-like sales.

3) They are not unique, but I think you can only use them once per account. Most of Julep's codes are intended to be used once per account, but you can often find huge loopholes the first few days that a new code is out.

4) Excellent haul! The stardust polishes are gorgeous, and surprisingly easy to remove  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Welcome!


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TooMuchElectric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  1) Yay!

2) You can go to the Jule Box section and buy Maven boxes from recent months. April's boxes aren't up yet but should be there soon. You don't get the same add-ons or Jules (points), but it's usually a pretty good deal anyway. ALSO they're changing the design of the cap next month so I expect them to have good clearance-like sales.

3) They are not unique, but I think you can only use them once per account. Most of Julep's codes are intended to be used once per account, but you can often find huge loopholes the first few days that a new code is out.

4) Excellent haul! The stardust polishes are gorgeous, and surprisingly easy to remove  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Welcome!
Awesome, thank you!  I am just so paranoid about them not having the April Bombshell box still available in that Jule section, haha.  I'm such a goober.  I need Tatum so much harder than I've ever wanted any nailpolish in my life.  =)  I've even gone to a couple stores to look for a similar shade to it that I could use, and I couldn't find anything, which was my final straw with finally subscribing!


----------



## stephstrong (Apr 3, 2014)

Does anyone have some blush or bronzed swatches???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TooMuchElectric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  1) Yay!

2) You can go to the Jule Box section and buy Maven boxes from recent months. April's boxes aren't up yet but should be there soon. You don't get the same add-ons or Jules (points), but it's usually a pretty good deal anyway.* ALSO they're changing the design of the cap next month so I expect them to have good clearance-like sales.*

3) They are not unique, but I think you can only use them once per account. Most of Julep's codes are intended to be used once per account, but you can often find huge loopholes the first few days that a new code is out.

4) Excellent haul! The stardust polishes are gorgeous, and surprisingly easy to remove  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Welcome!
They are not changing the cap design anymore, but I still expect a Gift with Purchase/discount code/BOGO/deals upon deals like they always do.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They are not changing the cap design anymore, but I still expect a Gift with Purchase/discount code/BOGO/deals upon deals like they always do.

What time of the month do they usually email out the deals?  Just so I can be prepared, and I swear this is the last time I will bother you lovelies!


----------



## kawaiihoots (Apr 4, 2014)

I hope I'm the only one who had this issue, but I just wanted to caution you ladies that my blush pan wasn't glued securely into the compact--it looked like the glue had come loose. Luckily I noticed the pan wobbling before I had a disaster, I think I've got it glued now but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What time of the month do they usually email out the deals?  Just so I can be prepared, and I swear this is the last time I will bother you lovelies!  
Honestly it's pretty much every week. They also post them on their Facebook page so you can follow Julep there too.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrspookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hope I'm the only one who had this issue, but I just wanted to caution you ladies that my blush pan wasn't glued securely into the compact--it looked like the glue had come loose. Luckily I noticed the pan wobbling before I had a disaster, I think I've got it glued now but I guess we'll see.
Yeah mine is looking like it might come out too, I'll have to see how much exactly.


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 4, 2014)

I received my maven box yesterday. I like the colors of everything I got. I had selected Modern Beauty with Caitlin, Flora, and Brigitte as add-ons. The blush arrived looking dusty on the inside and outside:




The bronzer is in the same condition as the blush and the pan is slanted in the case. Both of them are still totally usable, it's just that their presentation isn't nice :-/


----------



## kira685 (Apr 4, 2014)

> Surprise #1: Tatiana, Marion, Alma
> 
> Surprise #2: Martha, Lexie, Courteney
> 
> Surprise #3: Francis, Marjorie, Bea


 I ordered surprise #3 and got what you have for surprise #2: Martha, Lexie, and Courteney


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ordered surprise #3 and got what you have for surprise #2: Martha, Lexie, and Courteney
Ahh good to know, someone ordered all three and they weren't labelled she just went by what colors matched the question mark colors on the Secret Store. I have edited my original post.


----------



## linda37027 (Apr 4, 2014)

Secret store is open to everyone. Just placed an order with the PERK30!


----------



## disconik (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Agh, I've finally subscribed.  Thanks a lot, enablers... heh! 

I really wish I could have an April box and that glorious rainbow of an add-on, but I'll be patient... =

Are the codes for 2 for 1 unique, or can I use someone else's?  I just saw that I am already getting the maven pricing and free shipping, so woohoo! 

This is totally awesome for my first haul, though!  






Great choices!  Billie Jean is one of my FAVORITE polishes ever.  the color and the matte finish are GORGEOUS.


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my maven box yesterday. I like the colors of everything I got. I had selected Modern Beauty with Caitlin, Flora, and Brigitte as add-ons.

The blush arrived looking dusty on the inside and outside:




The bronzer is in the same condition as the blush and the pan is slanted in the case. Both of them are still totally usable, it's just that their presentation isn't nice :-/
I hate when that happens. For whatever reason, some of the joy in getting new makeup is how beautiful and clean it looks in the pan. I get that.


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone ever had to get a replacement box from Julep? Monday I came home and opened my package to find a shattered bronzer that just fell out in a powder all over my bed. I called Tuesday morning and they were very nice about it, telling me that a new box entirely would be sent out. What I want to know is, how do they send packages like this? I had two non-Maven orders come to me by DHL. I just got an email this morning telling me that a box of cosmetics shipped via Fedex from New Jersey, from an entity called BP Gifts in Sayreville. I am expecting nothing else except Birchbox, Ipsy, Sample Society, Beauty Army (finally drank that Kool-Aid again after skipping six months!) and a package of nail polish from California. Is this perhaps one of the warehouses?
I had to get a replacement for a mystery box that I ordered. They didn't send it out any sort of special way in my case. 

How exciting to get a mystery package! I hope it's something good!


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TooMuchElectric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone on Facebook just posted spoilers! The sets weren't labeled, but this is what she got:

Tatiana, Marion, Alma (probably #1 since it's the only set with a blue polish)

Martha, Lexie, Courtney (probably #2 since it's the only set with a pink polish)

Frances, Marjorie, Bea (probably #3 process of elimination)

...Didn't one of the descriptions specifically mention "products"?!
"Every day is unforgettable when you treat yourself to the products in this *Secret Surprise*."  This is how it's worded, it is a little confusing when the term product is typically used a bit differently in this specific setting.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone ever had to get a replacement box from Julep? Monday I came home and opened my package to find a shattered bronzer that just fell out in a powder all over my bed. I called Tuesday morning and they were very nice about it, telling me that a new box entirely would be sent out. What I want to know is, how do they send packages like this? I had two non-Maven orders come to me by DHL. I just got an email this morning telling me that a box of cosmetics shipped via Fedex from New Jersey, from an entity called BP Gifts in Sayreville. I am expecting nothing else except Birchbox, Ipsy, Sample Society, Beauty Army (finally drank that Kool-Aid again after skipping six months!) and a package of nail polish from California. Is this perhaps one of the warehouses?
Yes I have, last month when my box arrived it only had my add-ons and my actual box was not included, it was very strange.  They shipped my replacement box just normal 5-10 day free shipping.  It took a little over a week to get to me. I did get a tracking email from them after it shipped, but it took a few days.  I doubt the FedEx is your Julep box unless they are being super nice, ha ha, so maybe you have a pleasant surprise coming!


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ivorwenlindorie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had to get a replacement for a mystery box that I ordered. They didn't send it out any sort of special way in my case. 

How exciting to get a mystery package! I hope it's something good!
I am itching to get home so I can see what was so all-fired important that it was sent by Fedex 2-day. I called each mail-order company I am actually expecting, and every service to which I am subscribed, and none of them ship out of Sayreville NJ. I did locate Perlier/Orlane, and called them in case someone had messed up and sent me another person's box; I have never ordered from them before. They were very nice and explained that they use a sort of middleman or common warehouse that many other companies use for order fulfillment and shipping. I send for samples all over kingdom come, but I cannot imagine someone paying through their nostrils to send a ketchup packet of shampoo via Fedex 2-day! It will certainly be interesting when I get home and see what this little mystery is--maybe I won something??? I hope it's something delightful!


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 4, 2014)

Just a random question, has anyone else still not gotten this month's Julep box? Mine is still showing pending.


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes I have, last month when my box arrived it only had my add-ons and my actual box was not included, it was very strange.  They shipped my replacement box just normal 5-10 day free shipping.  It took a little over a week to get to me. I did get a tracking email from them after it shipped, but it took a few days.  I doubt the FedEx is your Julep box unless they are being super nice, ha ha, so maybe you have a pleasant surprise coming!
The lady at Julep really went above and beyond in helping me to sleuth this, contacting their warehouse and reviewing available stock, etc. I'm on hold now because they're waiting for more bronzer. So no replacement yet!


----------



## kira685 (Apr 4, 2014)

> > I ordered surprise #3 and got what you have for surprise #2: Martha, Lexie, and Courteney
> 
> 
> Ahh good to know, someone ordered all three and they weren't labelled she just went by what colors matched the question mark colors on the Secret Store. I have edited my original post.


 I'm kind of annoyed that it's just 3 polishes.. especially since I could have spent less on colors I'd wear more often from the savvy deals section. I forgot to mention that I also got a packet of the forget me not seeds.. i wasn't sure if they were just something they put in the box (like how they used to give you samples with your order) or part of the secret surprise but now i'm thinking probably part of the surprise since they don't just give us stuff anymore lol


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sun8shin3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya makes a polish thinner specifically for 3 Free polishes.  

Also - hi everyone, I have been reading for months.  You guys are great with your spoilers and pics.  Definitely saved me from a few less than spectacular mystery boxes. 
Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





The red turned out much better.
I definitely will be trying a May box for sure.
Wish I would have signed up earlier so I could try out Aprils colors.
Nice!


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am itching to get home so I can see what was so all-fired important that it was sent by Fedex 2-day. I called each mail-order company I am actually expecting, and every service to which I am subscribed, and none of them ship out of Sayreville NJ. I did locate Perlier/Orlane, and called them in case someone had messed up and sent me another person's box; I have never ordered from them before. They were very nice and explained that they use a sort of middleman or common warehouse that many other companies use for order fulfillment and shipping. I send for samples all over kingdom come, but I cannot imagine someone paying through their nostrils to send a ketchup packet of shampoo via Fedex 2-day! It will certainly be interesting when I get home and see what this little mystery is--maybe I won something??? I hope it's something delightful!
I'm itching for you to get home! mystery packages can be so much fun! Here's to hoping you won something awesome.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

With Julep I use either Orly Rubberized Base Coat or Seche Vite base.  I apply one thin coat of the Julep and let it dry.  Then I apply another 1-2 thin coats and let dry.  Then I apply either Seche Vite top coat, Sally Hansen Insta-Dry top coat, or Julep top coat.  That's just my process, and it usually works for me.  Julep does seem to take longer to dry than some of my other polishes so I definitely try to do thinner coats vs thicker ones.

It could just be that you got a bad bottle, if so that's unfortunate!  I'm newer to Julep (got my first box in December) but I've already acquired about 30 of their polishes.  I do like them as far as wear time and color selection but sometimes the formula can be a little thick, that's for sure.

I just tried the seche vite base coat!!!! Yay!!!! It made all the difference in the world. Admittedly, the Ulta base coat I was using was rather old and thick. I always got bubbling. No more!!! Here I am wearing Rose by Julep and it went on so smoothly with the base coat by seche vite. Thank you!!


Pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi gang. I actually got my box yesterday and I never considered I might be on the early end of things. I immediately put on Kayla last night while catching up on Reign on my DVR. It definitely seems like a three coater to me, and dried to almost a satin finish, if not quite. I slapped on a coat of Nails Inc Caviar Top Coat for a glossier finish. Still the color is vibrant and changeable, and I did get multiple compliments on it today. This photo is without filters and after a full day's wear. 


Love it!


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Apr 5, 2014)

Have you guys seen Julep's latest Facebook post? We always complain how poorly their swatches are photoshopped, well, this is an all time low. They are trying to promote new contest for March Madness and the line they "painted" to make the nails look like basketballs is just pathetic. It's a good laugh.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 5, 2014)

Lol look at the second finger. For the sake of the shine they made the design off center. Wow


----------



## bluegnu (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you guys seen Julep's latest Facebook post? We always complain how poorly their swatches are photoshopped, well, this is an all time low. They are trying to promote new contest for March Madness and the line they "painted" to make the nails look like basketballs is just pathetic. It's a good laugh. 



Oh my, it doesn't even look like Photoshop.. that looks like it was done in Paint!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluegnu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my, it doesn't even look like Photoshop.. that looks like it was done in Paint!
"Quick everyone make a basketball design! First one complete gets a prize!" Yeah, it looks pretty terrible.


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  "Quick everyone make a basketball design! First one complete gets a prize!" Yeah, it looks pretty terrible.

LMAO!!! I...just...wow. Makes me want to spend less and less money with them these days. *sigh*


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrspookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hope I'm the only one who had this issue, but I just wanted to caution you ladies that my blush pan wasn't glued securely into the compact--it looked like the glue had come loose. Luckily I noticed the pan wobbling before I had a disaster, I think I've got it glued now but I guess we'll see.
My bronzer wasn't glued down well and it was a mess. It actually made me pretty sad. Thankfully, the product is completely intact. I just need to take some super glue and glue the pan down. :/

For the items - this is the most powdery blush I've ever used. I just lightly tap my brush on it and particles fly everywhere. XD WTF, it picks up so much product. None of my other blushes - Urban Decay, Benefit, etc - do this. Just the Julep ones. It is so dusty... Makes a huge mess. Bigger mess than my mineral blushes!

The color is BEAUTIFUL. The peach actually looks like it could be a dupe for hervana. I can't say anything about the bronzer because I am new to bronzer.

I just am a little annoyed by how powdery it is, but the blush and brushes are wonderful! Looks very pretty.

Though, I might cancel just because of how annoyed I am that my pan wasn't glued down. XD; ... and maybe because of that horrible photoshop above.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Apr 5, 2014)

Does anyone have the new green Phoebe and a green from last year Angelina? They look pretty close to me - but Phoebe seems maybe a touch lighter and looks more metallic in photos?  I have Angelina and wondering if it is worth it to pick up Phoebe.   Thanks


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My bronzer wasn't glued down well and it was a mess. It actually made me pretty sad. Thankfully, the product is completely intact. I just need to take some super glue and glue the pan down. :/

For the items - this is the most powdery blush I've ever used. I just lightly tap my brush on it and particles fly everywhere. XD WTF, it picks up so much product. None of my other blushes - Urban Decay, Benefit, etc - do this. Just the Julep ones. It is so dusty... Makes a huge mess. Bigger mess than my mineral blushes!

The color is BEAUTIFUL. The peach actually looks like it could be a dupe for hervana. I can't say anything about the bronzer because I am new to bronzer.

I just am a little annoyed by how powdery it is, but the blush and brushes are wonderful! Looks very pretty.

Though, I might cancel just because of how annoyed I am that my pan wasn't glued down. XD; ... and maybe because of that horrible photoshop above.
I finally got my box last night! YAY! It still says pending on Julep but I suppose that is okay. I didn't have issues with the gluing in the pan, but my blush was a bit of a mess and there was a big chunk missing out of it. 

I agree the color is absolutely gorgeous. Both the blush and the bronzer have a soft/silky texture but i agree that as soon as you touch a brush to it, there is powder everywhere, which is just a waste of product. 
I am new to bronzer also, I have been afraid of it because I'm so pale, but it seems to be blendable/buildable and so I want to start playing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think this is probably my favorite box thus far.  I did the ultimate upgrade and love all of the polishes. And I am rather impressed with the brush quality, though I think I want to try it on other brand products before I form my full opinion.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks like they took the basketball nails picture hahaha almost all the comments on that post were about how terrible the picture was so I am glad they took it down. I hope Julep now realizes that we will not stand for overly photoshopped images.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sun8shin3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone have the new green Phoebe and a green from last year Angelina? They look pretty close to me - but Phoebe seems maybe a touch lighter and looks more metallic in photos?  I have Angelina and wondering if it is worth it to pick up Phoebe.   Thanks
I don't, but someone on facebook said they are near-dupes. I've been lusting after them both pretty bad. I kind of hope they're dupes so I can cross Angelina off my want list.


----------



## Jac13 (Apr 6, 2014)

I am so glad I checked this thread for spoiler alerts. I have skipped my last two months with Julep. I am hoping May will be a thriller.


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 6, 2014)

I received my birthstone polish today. As soon as I opened the box I thought it looked similar to a couple of other polishes. Here it is compared to Joelle (left) and Tin Man (right).




I also finally had time to play with my maven box today. I got the Modern Beauty box with Brigitte, Flora, and Caitlin as add-ons.



Last time I posted I mentioned that the blush and bronzer were kinda dusty and that the bronzer pan was slanted in the compact. Today when I cleaned them up I realized the blush pan is not stuck down at all so I guess I'll probably have to try to glue it down so it doesn't rattle around and potentially shatter. I took some swatches:



The light bronze is on top which is a pretty color. The Peach Bellini blush is below, on me it has a more pink look. I like them both. Overall I'm really happy with this box. This is probably the first time I have regretted not upgrading. Totally wish I got those brushes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my birthstone polish today. As soon as I opened the box I thought it looked similar to a couple of other polishes. Here it is compared to Joelle (left) and Tin Man (right).




I also finally had time to play with my maven box today. I got the Modern Beauty box with Brigitte, Flora, and Caitlin as add-ons.




Last time I posted I mentioned that the blush and bronzer were kinda dusty and that the bronzer pan was slanted in the compact. Today when I cleaned them up I realized the blush pan is not stuck down at all so I guess I'll probably have to try to glue it down so it doesn't rattle around and potentially shatter.

I took some swatches:




The light bronze is on top which is a pretty color. The Peach Bellini blush is below, on me it has a more pink look. I like them both.

Overall I'm really happy with this box. This is probably the first time I have regretted not upgrading. Totally wish I got those brushes





 I've been using the peach bellini and I love it!! It's the perfect color, not too pigmented but just enough. I wasn't all that interested in the bronzer but seeing your swatch now makes me want it too!


----------



## skyflower (Apr 6, 2014)

I really like the blush (peach). But it is very powdery! I don't think I can travel with it, and the compact looks so very dusty now, not sure it will ever look clean after use.


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 6, 2014)

> I really like the blush (peach). But it is very powdery! I don't think I can travel with it, and the compact looks so very dusty now, not sure it will ever look clean after use.


 I was thinking the same thing. I'm not going to even attempt to travel with the blush, it's such a dusty mess. Color is pretty though so I'll be happily using it at home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 7, 2014)

~new mystery boxes~

http://www.julep.com/shop/nail-polish/spring-colors.html


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Apr 7, 2014)

I just tested and perk30 and perk10 both work on the mystery boxes!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 7, 2014)

Also, holy photoshop: http://www.julep.com/speckled-for-spring-mystery-box-kimberly.html http://www.julep.com/speckled-for-spring-mystery-box-emerson.html

If you click on the images, they're the exact same picture, except with the skin photoshopped darker/lighter. :


----------



## shy32 (Apr 7, 2014)

> Also, holy photoshop:Â http://www.julep.com/speckled-for-spring-mystery-box-kimberly.htmlÂ http://www.julep.com/speckled-for-spring-mystery-box-emerson.html If you click on the images, they're the exact same picture, except with the skin photoshopped darker/lighter. :


 I can't see it. It's one of those oops! pages


----------



## mrst909 (Apr 7, 2014)

I just used the perk10 code on the mystery box...just had to have that purple speckled polish and for $14.99 I figured I can use anything I don't want for gifts or ebay them. This will be my first mystery box and I've been subscribing for a year in May!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can't see it. It's one of those oops! pages
oops it ran together XD 

http://www.julep.com/speckled-for-spring-mystery-box-kimberly.html

http://www.julep.com/speckled-for-spring-mystery-box-emerson.html

And a side-by-side. Literally the same image, with photoshopped skin. :


----------



## shy32 (Apr 7, 2014)

> oops it ran together XDÂ  http://www.julep.com/speckled-for-spring-mystery-box-kimberly.html http://www.julep.com/speckled-for-spring-mystery-box-emerson.html And a side-by-side. Literally the same image, with photoshopped skin. :
> 
> Â


Thank you!


----------



## redjill (Apr 7, 2014)

Meh, I won't be too unhappy if I miss out. I used to wait on bated breath for the monthly mystery boxes. : P Sad.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank goodness, I'm not into the speckled polishes... my very first time being able to resist mystery boxes!!


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 7, 2014)

I decided to go for the Kimberly polish, since I don't have a speckled blue.  And since I could use the Perk30 code, and pay for it with a gift card that I got with 30% off, too, I think I actually paid about $12.25 out of pocket for it.  At that price -- I'm willing to take a gamble!


----------



## RedBadger (Apr 7, 2014)

Here's the link to the speckle polish.  The photoshopping at Julep is so lazy these days!

http://www.julep.com/speckled-for-spring-mystery-box-kimberly.html


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oops it ran together XD 

http://www.julep.com/speckled-for-spring-mystery-box-kimberly.html

http://www.julep.com/speckled-for-spring-mystery-box-emerson.html

And a side-by-side. Literally the same image, with photoshopped skin. :



 




Thank you for posting these. I knew they abused the dickens out of Photoshop, but this is sad. How difficult is it to find a dark-skinned woman to use as a hand model? I'm guessing it isn't, but I guess laziness wins out in this case =/


----------



## skyflower (Apr 7, 2014)

I thought I learned my lesson on mystery boxes, but if I can use perk30... maybe if it is still working in a few days I will, hopefully there are spoilers. And the photo shopping is so lame. Seriously, you couldn't find someone with brown skin to try your polish? I am assuming based on the colors on the sides of the nails and cuticles.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 7, 2014)

> I thought I learned my lesson on mystery boxes, but if I can use perk30... maybe if it is still working in a few days I will, hopefully there are spoilers. And the photo shopping is so lame. Seriously, you couldn't find someone with brown skin to try your polish? I am assuming based on the colors on the sides of the nails and cuticles.


 Check out the fine lines on the hands. Exactly the same lines in exactly the same places. I kind of think the actual hand model's skin isn't even that pale and that *both* hands are Photoshopped to hell.


----------



## queenofserendip (Apr 7, 2014)

Will the 100% mystery have a speckled too? Will it be one of the ones that's in the other two mystery boxes? Sorry if this is obvious... I am kind of new to Julep still, and never bought a mystery box!


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 7, 2014)

I think both mystery box polishes are pretty but I will not buy another mystery box! Last months mystery box is sitting in my closet with everything still in it except Shannon (the promo polish). Besides Shannon I do not like a single polish from the box and can't figure out what do do with the rest. That was my second mystery box where I didn't like anything and I have learned my lesson for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Check out the fine lines on the hands. Exactly the same lines in exactly the same places. I kind of think the actual hand model's skin isn't even that pale and that *both* hands are Photoshopped to hell.
And the hand/fingers are at the exact same angle in both pictures. I think it's both funny and sad that Julep has been called out for photoshopping (especially on the basketball picture) and yet they still continue to do it so obviously. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Will the 100% mystery have a speckled too? Will it be one of the ones that's in the other two mystery boxes? Sorry if this is obvious... I am kind of new to Julep still, and never bought a mystery box!
The 100% Mystery box does not have either of the new speckled polishes. They also included a message that if you buy more than one box you will have polish and/or product overlap.


----------



## Andi B (Apr 7, 2014)

Before I complete my order, does anyone know of any active codes other than PERK10 or PERK30? It's not letting me use them, since I've already used them once.  I couldn't find any others in the promo code thread, but I thought it was worth a shot to ask here.


----------



## jacquienthebox (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm on the fence, I'm not into speckled polishes, but if I'm always tempted... maybe the 100% mystery box... will see.


----------



## mrst909 (Apr 7, 2014)

> Before I complete my order, does anyone know of any active codes other than PERK10 or PERK30? It's not letting me use them, since I've already used them once.Â  I couldn't find any others in the promo code thread, but I thought it was worth a shot to ask here.


 I think oilperk gets a free cleansing oil with $20 purchase but I haven't tried using it yet


----------



## Andi B (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think oilperk gets a free cleansing oil with $20 purchase but I haven't tried using it yet
Thanks! That one does work. I'd rather have a $ discount, but this is better than nothing!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 7, 2014)

Meh, if I would have saved my codes I would pick one of these up for $10 off but otherwise I'll skip it.  I'm guessing the 100% mystery will have a pink speckle based on the other icons?


----------



## mgarcia (Apr 7, 2014)

Gah! I caved and picked up the Kimberly box with the perk10 code. 14.99 isn't too bad, I'm just hoping this month will have some products other than nail polish!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 7, 2014)

Because of perk10, I picked up the blue speckled mystery box--for that price, why not?


----------



## keewee10 (Apr 7, 2014)

I can't remember - can I use a gift card to buy a regular, monthly maven box?


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm not into speckled polishes, so I'll be happy to wait for spoilers or even skip these boxes altogether if the spoilers turn out to reveal more lackluster boxes. The swatches look nice, but one of my friends really disliked Felicia when she got it and Julep has obviously Photoshopped the skin, who knows how heavily Photoshopped the colors themselves are?


----------



## jacquienthebox (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashleigh Paige* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not into speckled polishes, so I'll be happy to wait for spoilers or even skip these boxes altogether if the spoilers turn out to reveal more lackluster boxes. The swatches look nice, but one of my friends really disliked Felicia when she got it and Julep has obviously Photoshopped the skin, who knows how heavily Photoshopped the colors themselves are?
I think so too, I'll wait for spoiler or will just skip them.


----------



## skyflower (Apr 7, 2014)

Exactly! It is no wonder the polishes look so different in person than in their swatches.


----------



## angienharry (Apr 7, 2014)

It's not letting me use any codes. I haven't ever used them wonder why julep hates me today?


----------



## sylarana (Apr 7, 2014)

They will probably release a combo of the three speckled polishes (Felicia and those 2) within the next 2-3 months for something like 14.99 .. so even if I liked those kind of polishes (and I honestly don't at all), I'd rather wait until then.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 7, 2014)

I would be kind of surprised to see the mystery box polishes featured in a set later, especially since Felicia is still out of stock.  I don't remember them ever doing that before, and if they did a lot of people probably wouldn't buy multiple mystery boxes (with special polishes) anymore.  Hopefully they do come back at least as singles down the line, since I would want them!


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 7, 2014)

When do the Jule boxes usually update to the current month's sub boxes?  There's a couple that I want to buy, and I got a 50% off code with my first order that just came in today (pictures coming soon!), but I don't know if I should just go ahead and buy the polishes by themselves.  

I just noticed that the coupon says, "Not valid on Jule boxes," and i don't really want the blush, so I went ahead and ordered the two main polishes I wanted for just $11.20!


----------



## sylarana (Apr 7, 2014)

They just had all the Valentine ones in a set.


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am itching to get home so I can see what was so all-fired important that it was sent by Fedex 2-day. I called each mail-order company I am actually expecting, and every service to which I am subscribed, and none of them ship out of Sayreville NJ. I did locate Perlier/Orlane, and called them in case someone had messed up and sent me another person's box; I have never ordered from them before. They were very nice and explained that they use a sort of middleman or common warehouse that many other companies use for order fulfillment and shipping. I send for samples all over kingdom come, but I cannot imagine someone paying through their nostrils to send a ketchup packet of shampoo via Fedex 2-day! It will certainly be interesting when I get home and see what this little mystery is--maybe I won something??? I hope it's something delightful!
Just wondering if you had any exciting updates?


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm painting my nails with the Billie Jean right now, and holy moly it's taking forever to try and it's super thick.  I had read some people have trouble with their polishes.  This isn't the best first impression for me!

ETA:  I'm using a base coat and thin layers.  I can understand needing a thinner, but not for a brand new polish that they charge this much for!


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ivorwenlindorie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just wondering if you had any exciting updates?
The mystery package turned out to be an Open Sky order of a lip stain-lip gloss set. It was sent so quickly it didn't occur to me that it was Open Sky--they are hit and miss, much of the time the shipping is almost as bad as Hautelook's. This time I lucked out and it was shipped the day after ordering. I had expected two to three weeks before I saw it. Also, it came from a distributor in NJ  and did not show up as Open Sky on the tracking email sent.

Of course, this boils down to a replacement Julep box that still has not gone out!


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The mystery package turned out to be an Open Sky order of a lip stain-lip gloss set. It was sent so quickly it didn't occur to me that it was Open Sky--they are hit and miss, much of the time the shipping is almost as bad as Hautelook's. This time I lucked out and it was shipped the day after ordering. I had expected two to three weeks before I saw it. Also, it came from a distributor in NJ  and did not show up as Open Sky on the tracking email sent.

Of course, this boils down to a replacement Julep box that still has not gone out!




:-( I'm sorry they still haven't gotten your box out. They had to reship a mystery box to me a while back and I had this same problem. The first person I spoke to said they were sending me out a box and never did. It was a week or two later that I contacted them and they realized the order was never made. I hope this isn't the case for you!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 7, 2014)

PERK10 code isn't working for me. They must have disabled it for the Mystery Boxes. Bummer. Looks like I'll be waiting for spoilers then Julep.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  PERK10 code isn't working for me. They must have disabled it for the Mystery Boxes. Bummer. Looks like I'll be waiting for spoilers then Julep.
It will still work with the mystery add-ons though. Add whichever add-ons you want, click check out, and then go back one page. The add-ons will be in your cart and you can apply PERK10 to your order.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TooMuchElectric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It will still work with the mystery add-ons though. Add whichever add-ons you want, click check out, and then go back one page. The add-ons will be in your cart and you can apply PERK10 to your order.
Thanks that does work. I just don't want to spend $30 on it. I told myself I would wait for spoilers this time, and then get whichever one had the best stuff I don't already have. I think I'm doing to stick to it and wait.


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  PERK10 code isn't working for me. They must have disabled it for the Mystery Boxes. Bummer. Looks like I'll be waiting for spoilers then Julep.

On a whim, I just tried PERK30 and it doesn't work on the Mystery Boxes either.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
On a whim, I just tried PERK30 and it doesn't work on the Mystery Boxes either.
Yeah I think they worked this morning, then someone posted something on their page and they disabled the codes. Which is sad, because I would have totally bought one or two with a code. But now I'll wait. So Julep lost my money because they did that.


----------



## redjill (Apr 7, 2014)

> Yeah I think they worked this morning, then someone posted something on their page and they disabled the codes. Which is sad, because I would have totally bought one or two with a code. But now I'll wait. So Julep lost my money because they did that.


 Same here. I was reconsidering my decision to wait for spoilers when I saw the code. Now, nope.


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here. I was reconsidering my decision to wait for spoilers when I saw the code. Now, nope.

It was tempting, but I already have a purple speckle (the Illamasqua one) and the blue speckle looked more grey than blue to me. I was waiting for spoiler pics as well to make a final decision.


----------



## lorez88 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm glad to see the codes don't work. Saves me some money. Also, you ladies haven't been as enabling with these boxes, which helps me in times of temptation! Lol


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 7, 2014)

Do you ladies happen to know when the Jule boxes should usually update for the current month's maven boxes? 

I messaged them on facebook as apparently my microphone isn't on today, lol.


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It was tempting, but I already have a purple speckle (the Illamasqua one) and the blue speckle looked more grey than blue to me. I was waiting for spoiler pics as well to make a final decision.
I have all of the Illamasqua ones except the weirdish olive-y-tan toned one. (Weirdish to me at least) I couldn't really justify these boxes.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm not really a fan of the speckled polishes, so I think I'll wait for spoilers also and see if it's worth it! I'm pretty sure I still have PERK10 on one of my accounts to use, so hopefully spoilers come soon before the code expires..

As for the photoshopping, I think it's probably more cost efficient rather than lazy. I don't think it's that big of deal when it's just changing the skin tone, but when it affects the polish itself that is annoying. One of my main peeves is that the swatches online look SO incredibly different than the polish in person. I hardly know what I'm ordering half the time!


----------



## RedBadger (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm passing on the mystery boxes, too.  It seems like the only pretty color the last few months has been the known color.  Otherwise, they've been throwing in old leftover uglies.  I'd rather just pick out the colors I want and use codes.

But back to the April box.....my Badgers finally lost in the Final Four (so sad!) but that means I can wear something other than red (yea!).  I put on Sunny today.  Yellow is difficult to do on my pick-toned white girl skin, but this isn't too bad.  I like it better than Zoya Piaf.  However, visible brush strokes and shrinkage mean I won't be reaching for Sunny as an all-over color too often.


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 7, 2014)

No code means I'll wait for a spoiler. I'm hoping for a more product heavy box than the last few boxes have been.


----------



## kira685 (Apr 7, 2014)

looks like they fixed the issue with the free polish code too, for those who have been hanging on to theirs like I have. it doesn't just take 11.20 off your total anymore, it takes the price of one polish (even if it's just 3.99)


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 7, 2014)

Julep is on to us!! Think they have a spy on MUT LOL


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  looks like they fixed the issue with the free polish code too, for those who have been hanging on to theirs like I have. it doesn't just take 11.20 off your total anymore, it takes the price of one polish (even if it's just 3.99)
are you referring to the thing where you get a certain number of boxes and you get a free polish? Because I haven't been receiving those codes!


----------



## yunii (Apr 7, 2014)

> are you referring to the thing where you get a certain number of boxes and you get a free polish? Because I haven't been receiving those codes!


 I believe they canceled that promotion


----------



## kira685 (Apr 7, 2014)

> > Â  looks like they fixed the issue with the free polish code too, for those who have been hanging on to theirs like I have. it doesn't just take 11.20 off your total anymore, it takes the price of one polish (even if it's just 3.99)
> 
> 
> are you referring to the thing where you get a certain number of boxes and you get a free polish? Because I haven't been receiving those codes!


 March was the last month to receive one if March had been your 3rd box in a row. They discontinued the promotion starting April. Some of us have just been sitting on our codes for a must have deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


March was the last month to receive one if March had been your 3rd box in a row. They discontinued the promotion starting April. Some of us have just been sitting on our codes for a must have deal





I only ever got one code, though I have gotten all of the boxes. Not a huge deal, just a bit of a bummer.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Apr 7, 2014)

My Flora is thin as all hell. I went to paint my (super short) nails with it and I had to use so many coats that by the time the polish was opaque, I had used (no exaggeration) probably around an eighth of the bottle.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 7, 2014)

I thought it was just me I have three Coats on and can Still see VNL.


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Flora is thin as all hell. I went to paint my (super short) nails with it and I had to use so many coats that by the time the polish was opaque, I had used (no exaggeration) probably around an eighth of the bottle.
I'm sorry yours was thin. I haven't swatched mine or anything yet, I think I'll probably use it over a white (or similarly) colored base to alleviate this problem. I love the color though.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm relatively new to Julep.  I've seen a couple people posting that they wished that they had "upgraded" their monthly box.  Can someone explain what that means? I tried to look through their FAQs but can't find an answer. It just says that one can indeed upgrade.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm relatively new to Julep.  I've seen a couple people posting that they wished that they had "upgraded" their monthly box.  Can someone explain what that means? I tried to look through their FAQs but can't find an answer. It just says that one can indeed upgrade.
Every month on the 20th, you get access to the box selection page. You can either stick with the box for your current beauty profile ("it Girl", "Classic with a Twist" etc.) or change to a different profile, or upgrade your box. There are also add ons, and you can "add-on" up to 3 products/boxes at a discounted rate. The Polish Lovers upgrade is $25 more ($45 total) to get all 9 polishes from that month. The Deluxe Upgrade is $35 more ($55 total) for all 9 polishes and 1 or 2 of the beauty products that month (amount varies). The Ultimate Upgrade is $55 more ($75 total) for all 9 polishes and all the beauty products for that month. The add ons consist of some add on exclusive polishes that aren't in any of the boxes, you have to add them on to get them. You can also add on any of the polish colors, or products, or even a whole box for a discounted rate. Polish add ons for instance are $5 instead of the usual $11.20 Maven price.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Every month on the 20th, you get access to the box selection page. You can either stick with the box for your current beauty profile ("it Girl", "Classic with a Twist" etc.) or change to a different profile, or upgrade your box. There are also add ons, and you can "add-on" up to 3 products/boxes at a discounted rate. The Polish Lovers upgrade is $25 more ($45 total) to get all 9 polishes from that month. The Deluxe Upgrade is $35 more ($55 total) for all 9 polishes and 1 or 2 of the beauty products that month (amount varies). The Ultimate Upgrade is $55 more ($75 total) for all 9 polishes and all the beauty products for that month. The add ons consist of some add on exclusive polishes that aren't in any of the boxes, you have to add them on to get them. You can also add on any of the polish colors, or products, or even a whole box for a discounted rate. Polish add ons for instance are $5 instead of the usual $11.20 Maven price.
Thanks!  You should write their FAQs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jstull1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Rumor has it that Julep is charging people who used the perk codes full price. I have read comments on several blogs about people saying they are getting charged full price instead of the discount. I don't know how much truth is behind it, but just a heads up. I checked mine and the price has not altered as of yet. I used the perk30 discount.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 8, 2014)

Here are the pictures that I promised with a bonus of my son, who gets more excited about the wrapping materials and boxes that my beauty products come in than I do about the products themselves!









It's the Bombshell Welcome Box, Billie Jean (which I'm not too happy with, and I'm going to have to buy a polish thinner to be able to use), Monica, and the Stardusters duo. Super loving the Mighty Serum too.  I have issues with hangnails, so hopefully this will be my solution! 





Also, here's my Stardusters duo painted on.  My nails aren't as pretty as most of yours probably are, as I type for a living, and if I don't keep them short I lose my mind!


----------



## wishingwillow (Apr 8, 2014)

So. I caved.

What is it with 2 a.m. shopping?

Anyway, I ended up with Emerson Mystery Box. I debated back and forth, but since I have a Hard Candy shade in a speckled purple tone from last yeart his seemed the better option. I ended up getting it even though the codes no longer seem to work, WITH the mystery option add on. I hope I don't regret everything in the morning. Mostly I think this was the result of months of restraint, as my husband was laid off for nearly six months and things got tight. But he is working again and things are looking up and...

Now I have more nail polish.

I'll let everyone know how that goes.


----------



## yunii (Apr 8, 2014)

> Rumor has it that Julep is charging people who used the perk codes full price. I have read comments on several blogs about people saying they are getting charged full price instead of the discount. I don't know how much truth is behind it, but just a heads up. I checked mine and the price has not altered as of yet. I used the perk30 discount.


 That is true. I am one of the people that used the code and shows it works when I press place order. However when billing comes, it shows full price.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 8, 2014)

> My Flora is thin as all hell. I went to paint my (super short) nails with it and I had to use so many coats that by the time the polish was opaque, I had used (no exaggeration) probably around an eighth of the bottle.


 I just used Elisa from last month and same thing. I think it's the thinnest polish I've ever seen. Hopefully they were just bad batches!


----------



## lint (Apr 8, 2014)

I received my box yesterday and- I haven't read the whole thread so I may be pointing out the obvious- the polishes don't look very much like the pictures on the site. I know we all know Julep photoshops (often quite poorly) so this probably isn't news to anyone but me haha.

Mariska, the orange, turned out to be a matte polish. Caitlin is not totally matte but definitely leans that way rather than a normal shiny finish. And I'm holding my finished manicured next to the screen right now and it's not even close to the same colour. Maybe my computer's colour is off? Caitlin looks like a warm medium pink with gold shimmer on the site, but on me it's a very vivid, almost highlighter pink. Not a complaint exactly but definitely not what I was expecting.


----------



## keewee10 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jstull1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Rumor has it that Julep is charging people who used the perk codes full price. I have read comments on several blogs about people saying they are getting charged full price instead of the discount. I don't know how much truth is behind it, but just a heads up. I checked mine and the price has not altered as of yet. I used the perk30 discount.

i bought a gift card with perk30 yesterday and so far, the temp charge on my credit card is the discounted price.  However, knowing what was happening to others, I took screen shots and will fight to the death if they try to switch it!  I didn't authorize full price, so at that point, its a credit card dispute and julep will lose that game.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah they lost the mystery box sale for me with discontinuing the use of the codes. Not a crisis since I really don't need it, so oh well!


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow it feels like I've been under a rock the last couple of weeks! Let me just say that this month had some of the best Secret Store selections I've ever seen. I ended up using Perk30 for Secret Surprise #1 &amp; OilPerk along with the Mighty Might-Tee gift set &amp; an order of buffing blocks. I should receive these items any day now. As for my box...



The biggest surprise for me was Maren. I had no idea I would fall in love so hard over that color. Initially I was most excited about Flora, but after using all 3 shades my mind changed drastically. &amp; it's not like Flora &amp; Bailey are bad polishes in the slightest--but they were a little patchy after 2 coats, &amp; quite frankly Maren stole their thunder. Also just a few peaks of curiosity: what exactly was the theme this month? Was it just brights &amp; sheers? &amp; what are the flavors of the 2 candies? I haven't touched them yet.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh, &amp; I'm definitely not interested in the mystery boxes this month. I already have Mottle &amp; Scarce from Illamasqua, so even though they're beautiful &amp; fun speckled polishes are nothing new. I'm glad more companies are hopping on that bandwagon, but I'm content with what I already own.


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jstull1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Rumor has it that Julep is charging people who used the perk codes full price. I have read comments on several blogs about people saying they are getting charged full price instead of the discount. I don't know how much truth is behind it, but just a heads up. I checked mine and the price has not altered as of yet. I used the perk30 discount.

After seeing most of the fine print on the perk card in the picture posted, Julep really needs to do a better job of setting up the coupon code exclusions on their site, as in do it before people use the code, not midstream when the codes are being used. Tsk, tsk Julep. Shame on you.

Granted, if the I knew the code really didn't work in advance I'd be less likely to make a purchase than if the code worked when it really shouldn't have. Maybe this is their plan all along, let you use the code when you really shouldn't be, then tell you that you weren't supposed to use it and charge you full price hoping you'll shrug it off and keep the order. (again, all my thoughts here none of this has been proven fact to my knowledge yet.)


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 8, 2014)

> After seeing most of the fine print on the perk card in the picture posted, Julep really needs to do a better job of setting up the coupon code exclusions on their site, as in do it before people use the code, not midstream when the codes are being used. Tsk, tsk Julep. Shame on you. Granted, if the I knew the code really didn't work in advance I'd be less likely to make a purchase than if the code worked when it really shouldn't have. Maybe this is their plan all along, let you use the code when you really shouldn't be, then tell you that you weren't supposed to use it and charge you full price hoping you'll shrug it off and keep the order. (again, all my thoughts here none of this has been proven fact to my knowledge yet.)


 Thank God that didn't happen to me. You would think that they would let go of a promo code mishap on their end &amp; just make a note of it for next time, instead of tracing every person that used the code &amp; saying, "Hey sorry, but you're not supposed to save money right now. We're just gonna pretend you never used a promo code in the 1st place &amp; you're gonna have to fork over some more cash." How unprofessional &amp; borderline criminal of Julep.


----------



## MUHoarder (Apr 8, 2014)

I used the PERK30 discount code on March 31, and my bank account was charged accordingly (meaning they honored the discount/code).


----------



## unicorn (Apr 8, 2014)

I used PERK10 and I was charged 14.99. Hasn't changed, and my box has shipped already.


----------



## mgarcia (Apr 8, 2014)

> I used PERK10 and I was charged 14.99. Hasn't changed, and my box has shipped already.


 I just got my shipping notice too. I used perk10 and the charge is still pending, so I'm waiting to see what the final charge is once it goes through...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 8, 2014)

They cannot change the amount you originally paid for the box from what it says on your receipt. Sometimes the cart price can be different (due to the code glitches), but if your receipt says a certain price, that's what you paid and they cannot change that without breaking some serious laws.


----------



## yunii (Apr 8, 2014)

> They cannot change the amount you originally paid for the box from what it says on your receipt. Sometimes the cart price can be different (due to the code glitches), but if yourÂ receipt says a certain price, that's what you paid and they cannot change that without breaking some serious laws.


 The problem is when I press "place order" it show the discounted price, but when I get the email confirmation, it shows full. When I question them over the phone, they said the promo code should have never worked and offer me a full refund. Though I am still waiting for my refund.


----------



## Jstull1 (Apr 8, 2014)

My box has shipped, but the charge is still pending. As of now though, the price has not changed for me. Just wanted to let you guys know so you can monitor it in case they do charge you a higher price than you agreed upon.


----------



## redjill (Apr 9, 2014)

Okay, so I got my first secret store order today: Mighty serum and t shirt set, Coretta, Eden as an add on, and the shine free gift (another mighty serum, freedom top coat, and Kessie). I LOVE Coretta, but first of all, they sent me TWO serum and t shirt sets (uh, thanks?). I know I was charged for one; don't really need two. Secondly, is Eden supposed to be as runny as water? It's seriously purple water. Kessie is a little runny too, but at least it's more or less polish. Not frickin water. Is this a bad batch, or did the heat transform it somehow to water? It's been about 95 degrees where I live. Guess I'm going to have to call CS. Sigh.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 9, 2014)

That happened to me too! I got all my Secret Store things yesterday &amp; although I only wanted 1 &amp; was charged once, they gave me 2 Mighty Might-Tee sets. I thought that was REALLY weird, but I won't question it too much. [Perhaps CS is trying so hard to reverse the promo codes because they're losing like $25 for every T-shirt mistake they've made? Haha I know that's reaching, but it's still a plausible scenario.] I also got some more buffing blocks because I really enjoyed the ones I received in January's box, &amp; I got Secret Surprise #1--which ended up being those forget-me-not seeds from their 2 year anniversary, Tatiana, Marion, &amp; Alma. I'm very happy with those shades, &amp; thank God I'm a newer Maven or else I'd probably have dupes of all 3 &amp; be pissed!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 9, 2014)

My Mystery Mystery Spring Box should be here tomorrow! Yay!  I didnt really care for Emerson or Kimberly (nicole by opi roughles On What Grounds was good for me on that front) so I have no idea what I'll get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 9, 2014)

Emerson Mystery Box



 

Kimberly Mystery Box





100% Mystery Box




Mystery Box Spoilers!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Apr 9, 2014)

Yay!!! SO happy I waited for spoilers. Would have had a lot of dupes.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Apr 9, 2014)

The first two boxes with the promo polish look like fun spring colors and then there is the 100% mystery which contains literally 0 spring/summer shades. If they are going to pawn off their leftovers they should at least try to make the colors a little relevant to the season. It is things like this that make me so wary to be shopping with Julep nowadays.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 9, 2014)

ACK!  Part of me wishes I hadn't looked but the other part is happy I'm prepared.  Next time I'm waiting for spoilers before I buy.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The first two boxes with the promo polish look like fun spring colors and then there is the 100% mystery which contains literally 0 spring/summer shades. If they are going to pawn off their leftovers they should at least try to make the colors a little relevant to the season. It is things like this that make me so wary to be shopping with Julep nowadays. 




I agree.  i was expecting Springy, Eastery type colors in the 100% mystery box...  /sigh


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 9, 2014)

Of all the boxes and all the products I could have gotten, I'm glad to get the Emerson box.  That polish is cute, I haven't gotten the gloss so that's OK and the product is something I really love!  The other 4 polishes are all dupes, but will go to my nieces who I'm sure will love them, and my "happy" about the other 3 things actually outweighs any disappointment about the other polishes.  And actually, these are all pretty nice colors, so if they aren't dupes for you, I don't think it's just Julep putting crummy stuff they can't get rid of into the mystery boxes this month.

For the $13 I spent for this, I'm happy with it and would not have been with any of the others.  Phew, mystery box crisis averted!


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The first two boxes with the promo polish look like fun spring colors and then there is the 100% mystery which contains literally 0 spring/summer shades. If they are going to pawn off their leftovers they should at least try to make the colors a little relevant to the season. It is things like this that make me so wary to be shopping with Julep nowadays. 





And it's not even the advertised value of product going by what @Kelly Silva posted that she received in the 100% Mystery Box. Oh wait...

"This Speckled for Spring Mystery Box will be packed* with $100+ *worth of fabulous nail polish and beauty products we know youâ€™ll loveâ€”this box is usually the first to sell out!

If youâ€™re pining for pastels, check out the Speckled for Spring Mystery Box with Emerson (Classic with a Twist), a powder blue crÃ¨me with black speckles or the Speckled for Spring Mystery Box with Kimberly (Boho Glam), a wisteria crÃ¨me with black speckles.

*Purchase of multiple Speckled for Spring 100% Mystery Box will result in polish or product overlap. Offer may not be combined with any other offer or discount. No exchanges or returns are possible on Mystery Boxes or individual items.* Estimated full retail value is $100.*"

Which is it Julep? Over $100 or "we're $15ish under, but it's close to $100, so let's call it estimated at $100."

Alternately, they could have left something out of the box by mistake. I'd like to think that they left something out.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Apr 9, 2014)

Ohhhhh yeah, all of those boxes are dupe city for me. All the dupes are things I don't care for and the things I don't have are things I want (like Yumi and the glycolic scrub in the Emerson box). GAH. I'll save my money his time around and splurge with the help of the discount codes once my finals are over and I've earned the reward.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 9, 2014)

oooo I actually want the Emerson box!!  I think that is one of the best mystery boxes I've seen in a while!


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 9, 2014)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Mystery Box Spoilers! WAIT! I just put 2 &amp; 2 together. YOU'RE Evolution of a Foodie?!?



> Ohhhhh yeah, all of those boxes are dupe city for me. All the dupes are things I don't care for and the things I don't have are things I want (like Yumi and the glycolic scrub in the Emerson box). GAH. I'll save my money his time around and splurge with the help of the discount codes once my finals are over and I've earned the reward.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah I'm kinda in the same boat, 3 of the things in the 100% mystery box are things that are actually on my wishlist. The Moisture Mask trio, lip primer, &amp; what looks like the shade Candace. That doesn't tempt me to pay $25 for a box I only see myself using 3 things from though. &amp; the sample items just scream cheapness to me. I subscribed to Julep, not Birchbox!


----------



## mrst909 (Apr 9, 2014)

Eh, I got the Kimberly box. I have tried the mascara and didn't like it. Wish I could get the products in the Emerson box. I would have gotten that one but I have illamasqua freckle which I thought was too similar to Emerson. Anyone know the names of the colors in these boxes? I don't think any of the polishes in the Kimberly box are dups for me. At least I only paid 14.99 for it!


----------



## queenofserendip (Apr 9, 2014)

Well after the spoilers I just got the Emerson box, Monaco and the Dusk and Dawn set (Lacey and Gloria) all for $23 with the half off code that came in my first box. Pretty pleased! 

I really don't like that they advertise "$100+ of products" in the mystery boxes going off retail value and not Maven pricing. Then on top of that, they don't count the discount prices of the polishes in Saavy Deals, and the 100% Mystery Box isn't even adding up to $100! It's like $86. Not Cool. I will never buy a mystery box without seeing spoilers first at this point.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


*WAIT! I just put 2 &amp; 2 together. YOU'RE Evolution of a Foodie?!?*
Yeah I'm kinda in the same boat, 3 of the things in the 100% mystery box are things that are actually on my wishlist. The Moisture Mask trio, lip primer, &amp; what looks like the shade Candace. That doesn't tempt me to pay $25 for a box I only see myself using 3 things from though. &amp; the sample items just scream cheapness to me. I subscribed to Julep, not Birchbox!
Haha yes I am


----------



## Margo Julianna (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks so much for the spoilers @Kelly Silva - when the box came out a couple days ago I was debating between Kimberly and Emerson (liked them both A LOT but can only get one box). I was too late for the codes to work so I said I would sit on it and wait for spoilers and I'm so glad I did. Getting Emerson now as that box is rad (and I'll only have one dupe - Yumi, but my Yumi is pretty dry and goopy so I'll probably just chuck it and replace it with this fresh one).


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Margo Julianna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks so much for the spoilers @Kelly Silva - when the box came out a couple days ago I was debating between Kimberly and Emerson (liked them both A LOT but can only get one box). I was too late for the codes to work so I said I would sit on it and wait for spoilers and I'm so glad I did. Getting Emerson now as that box is rad (and I'll only have one dupe - Yumi, but my Yumi is pretty dry and goopy so I'll probably just chuck it and replace it with this fresh one).
I'm glad I passed and I won't be ordering. As much as I want the speckled polishes I can find dupes of both for the price of one mystery box. I am a little irked that the 100% mystery full retail value is less than $100. By my math I valued it as only $86.66 for full non-Maven pricing. At least there weren't dupe colors across boxes though.


----------



## disconik (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm painting my nails with the Billie Jean right now, and holy moly it's taking forever to try and it's super thick.  I had read some people have trouble with their polishes.  This isn't the best first impression for me!

ETA:  I'm using a base coat and thin layers.  I can understand needing a thinner, but not for a brand new polish that they charge this much for! 

Hmmm...  I haven't used mine in a while.  I'll check it out tonight.  I do recall it having a pretty long drying time, but i chalked that up to the formula with it being kind of a rubberized matte finish.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 9, 2014)

Got the first of my *ahem* three *ahem* super store orders today! In this one I received the Mighty-Might tee with mighty nail serum, the bracelet and nail polish duo, and an add-on of Glenn (plus some extra items I bought for a birthday gift for my sis-in-law).

I ended up getting TWO t-shirts and TWO nail serums. I read a while back someone else got two of the tees but not sure if she also got two serums? That is great for me but bad for Julep if they are just willy nilly shipping out extra items to everyone! Did anyone else get doubles in their order? The t-shirt is pretty big so I'm hoping it shrinks a bit, but it's cute anyway! And I loooove the bracelet


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 9, 2014)

I am once again glad that I waited for spoilers before getting a mystery box. Although these boxes look better than the last couple of boxes. I should be receiving my Secret Store order tomorrow!


----------



## dousedingin (Apr 9, 2014)

Seems like the mystery boxes at this point are "is that new exclusive polish worth 25$ to me?" lol


----------



## redjill (Apr 9, 2014)

> Got the first of my *ahem* three *ahem* super store orders today! In this one I received the Mighty-Might tee with mighty nail serum, the bracelet and nail polish duo, and an add-on of Glenn (plus some extra items I bought for a birthday gift for my sis-in-law). I ended up getting TWO t-shirts and TWO nail serums. I read a while back someone else got two of the tees but not sure if she also got two serums? ThatÂ is great for me but bad for Julep if they are just willy nilly shipping out extra items to everyone! Did anyone else get doubles in their order? The t-shirt is pretty big so I'm hoping it shrinks a bit, but it's cute anyway! And I loooove the bracelet


 Yeah, I got two t shirts and three serums (because the GWP also came with a serum). I chuckled when Julep sent out a buy one get one free for the mighty serum this morning. I have enough for the rest of the decade at this point.


----------



## redjill (Apr 9, 2014)

Also I'm glad the t shirt was big. I only had leggings to wear today and it fit like a tunic. It has a pretty deep v neck though. And I could have sworn an elderly woman sitting near me at the local Meineke said something to me about being pregnant (I'm not). But otherwise it was very comfortable. : P


----------



## disconik (Apr 10, 2014)

I am so seriously in love with Flora. It's so beautiful!


----------



## lorez88 (Apr 10, 2014)

I feel like I'm the only person who has Flora and hasn't tried it yet! Lol I painted my niece's nails with it the day I got it, but I think tonight is the night for mine to give it a try!


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorez88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel like I'm the only person who has Flora and hasn't tried it yet! Lol I painted my niece's nails with it the day I got it, but I think tonight is the night for mine to give it a try!
I think it's gorgeous but haven't tried it yet either. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, I got two t shirts and three serums (because the GWP also came with a serum). I chuckled when Julep sent out a buy one get one free for the mighty serum this morning. I have enough for the rest of the decade at this point.
I'd love to buy one of those tshirts off you. If you're willing to sell one.


----------



## disconik (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorez88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel like I'm the only person who has Flora and hasn't tried it yet! Lol I painted my niece's nails with it the day I got it, but I think tonight is the night for mine to give it a try!

Use a good base coat and two regular coats should do it.  It does hav a semi-matte finish so I threw some topcoat on to make it pop.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorez88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel like I'm the only person who has Flora and hasn't tried it yet! Lol I painted my niece's nails with it the day I got it, but I think tonight is the night for mine to give it a try!
I have it and haven't tried it yet either.  I have Felicia (the speckle) on, and it will not chip!  Put it on Saturday &amp; it still looks great.  Pretty impressive and I didn't even use a top coat.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, I got two t shirts and three serums (because the GWP also came with a serum). I chuckled when Julep sent out a buy one get one free for the mighty serum this morning. I have enough for the rest of the decade at this point.


I chuckled at that also! I have one that I'm still using from my welcome box, and then got one with the GWP, and now two from the secret store order. I will never run out!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 10, 2014)

I dont think I can express how disappointed I am in my mystery box.  The mystery FOUR nail polish colors are so hideous to me.  And so NOT SPRINGY!  I'm probably going to write them an email but I doubt they'll do anything about it.
 
I also got Blank Canvas Plumping Lip Primer and a Lip Shine.  I like those.
 
And a Nails mask and a sample of glycolic scrub.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 10, 2014)

You're not alone. Gross


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I dont think I can express how disappointed I am in my mystery box.  The mystery FOUR nail polish colors are so hideous to me.  And so NOT SPRINGY!  I'm probably going to write them an email but I doubt they'll do anything about it.
In fact, I think I got the same sparkle pumpkin orange gold whatever the last 2 "mystery" boxes and well as some god awful blue thing.  I don't know. I threw it in a drawer both times out of sheer embarrassment.  I cannot believe I can be duped so easily. I'm never ordering from these people again.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In fact, I think I got the same sparkle pumpkin orange gold whatever the last 2 "mystery" boxes and well as some god awful blue thing.  I don't know. I threw it in a drawer both times out of sheer embarrassment.  I cannot believe I can be duped so easily. I'm never ordering from these people again.

Well, I'm glad its not just me!!  Im a little surprised by how grumpy I got over it.  But REALLY!!  DON'T say its a SPRING box and then send awful fall colors!!  It's false advertising, imo!  I bought something that was NOT what was advertised.  No one on earth is going to say those are spring colors.  /sigh

I feel like calling my credit card company and reversing the charge.  Ugh.  Yes, I know, I know.  It's a *mystery* box.  But this wasn't just a mystery box, it was a *Spring* mystery box.  I have to stop thinking about it and just remember to never, ever buy anything from them again.  

Hmm... I *do* live in Seattle.  I could drive over there and tell them to trade my polishes now or else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 10, 2014)

Spring Mystery Box Add On Spoilers



Spoiler



Regular Add On $14.99 (Those are mini Freedom Polymer Top Coats)





Major Mystery Add On $18.99


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well, I'm glad its not just me!!  Im a little surprised by how grumpy I got over it.  But REALLY!!  DON'T say its a SPRING box and then send awful fall colors!!  It's false advertising, imo!  I bought something that was NOT what was advertised.  No one on earth is going to say those are spring colors.  /sigh

I feel like calling my credit card company and reversing the charge.  Ugh.  Yes, I know, I know.  It's a *mystery* box.  But this wasn't just a mystery box, it was a *Spring* mystery box.  I have to stop thinking about it and just remember to never, ever buy anything from them again.  

Hmm... I *do* live in Seattle.  I could drive over there and tell them to trade my polishes now or else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm quite literally never purchasing again.  I prepaid for that silly brush (to help them fund it) for May, then I am done.  It's ridiculous the colors that I have received for the last THREE mystery boxes. I can't believe I have been silly enough to be duped that many times. I only just started with them.  And now I am done.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well, I'm glad its not just me!!  Im a little surprised by how grumpy I got over it.  But REALLY!!  DON'T say its a SPRING box and then send awful fall colors!!  It's false advertising, imo!  I bought something that was NOT what was advertised.  No one on earth is going to say those are spring colors.  /sigh

I feel like calling my credit card company and reversing the charge.  Ugh.  Yes, I know, I know.  It's a *mystery* box.  But this wasn't just a mystery box, it was a *Spring* mystery box.  I have to stop thinking about it and just remember to never, ever buy anything from them again.  

Hmm... I *do* live in Seattle.  I could drive over there and tell them to trade my polishes now or else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
well one is the color of mustardâ€¦ so there is the effect of eating hotdogs at baseball games. so maybe that was their stretch. along side with the glittery pumpkin gold.  lol


----------



## dousedingin (Apr 10, 2014)

The mystery boxes back in August-October were much better. Something changed at that time right? I know they stopped doing the random ones and now they're all the same, but even in the 'small' random boxes, there was still better variety than these. And far less repeats. The last three months have all had at least one or two of the same colors, which leads to far more dupes. Well, if the last secret store is any indicator, I'm just going to wait till they release the exclusive mystery box polishes on their own as they did February's.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 10, 2014)

So for $4 more dollars you get another polish and minus a filer. Wow this is just getting better and better. I am sooo glad I have been able to restrain from ordering the mystery boxes. And forget me not seeds? Why would I want to pay for them! I really hope things start getting better. At this point I have so many juleps I want to say I am a collector and almost feel like I've got so much invested in this collection that I don't want to walk away but idk man I just don't know.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 11, 2014)

> Well, I'm glad its not just me!! Â Im a little surprised by how grumpy I got over it. Â But REALLY!! Â DON'T say its a SPRING box and then send awful fall colors!! Â It's false advertising, imo! Â I bought something that was NOT what was advertised. Â No one on earth is going to say those are spring colors. Â /sigh I feel like calling my credit card company and reversing the charge. Â Ugh. Â Yes, I know, I know. Â It's a *mystery* box. Â But this wasn't just a mystery box, it was a *Spring* mystery box. Â I have to stop thinking about it and just remember to never, ever buy anything from them again. Â  Hmm... I *do* live in Seattle. Â I could drive over there and tell them to trade my polishes now or else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 While I agree that their marketing tactics suck (especially when it comes to anything seasonal) &amp; I feel so bad for you &amp; all the others that got ripped off by the last several mystery boxes, I don't think it would be wise to fight back. The point of the mystery box is that you are gambling for cool products &amp; if there are certain products you don't like, it's not the company's fault because they did kinda warn you. So I would just write it as a loss, give all your dupes away, &amp; learn from this shitty experience. &amp; always remember from this point forward that if you're tempted to purchase another mystery box, wait for spoilers first! (1 more thing: boycotting the mystery boxes until they get better will hit the company much harder than going over to HQ to complain. If you wanna get a message across, money talks. &amp; if there's no cashflow for mystery boxes then they'll know they screwed up!)


> So for $4 more dollars you get another polish and minus a filer. Wow this is just getting better and better. I am sooo glad I have been able to restrain from ordering the mystery boxes. And forget me not seeds? Why would I want to pay for them! I really hope things start getting better. At this point I have so many juleps I want to say I am a collector and almost feel like I've got so much invested in this collection that I don't want to walk away but idk man I just don't know.


 The only mystery anything I ever ordered was Secret Surprise #1 from the Secret Store this month. While I admit I'm satisfied with what I received, that is the only taste of any Julep mystery crap that I will allow myself to have for the forseeable future. Watching the quality of mystery boxes slip from month to month is pretty sickening, considering the cult following Julep seemed to work so hard for back in 2011-2012. &amp; I know I just said this in an earlier post but...samples? REALLY? In a mystery box claiming to have $100+ retail value?


----------



## dousedingin (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The only mystery anything I ever ordered was Secret Surprise #1 from the Secret Store this month. While I admit I'm satisfied with what I received, that is the only taste of any Julep mystery crap that I will allow myself to have for the forseeable future. Watching the quality of mystery boxes slip from month to month is pretty sickening, considering the cult following Julep seemed to work so hard for back in 2011-2012. &amp; I know I just said this in an earlier post but...samples? REALLY? In a mystery box claiming to have $100+ retail value?

Seriously. The mystery boxes when I first started out as a maven were uh-mazing. I don't know if I am on Julep overload (over 100 bottles) or what but all of the mystery boxes for the last few months have been seriously disappointing, and they didn't even necessarily contain dupes. I am very glad I have not bought any and have waited for spoilers.


----------



## yunii (Apr 11, 2014)

> Seriously. The mystery boxes when I first started out as a maven were uh-mazing. I don't know if I am on Julep overload (over 100 bottles) or what but all of the mystery boxes for the last few months have been seriously disappointing, and they didn't even necessarily contain dupes. I am very glad I have not bought any and have waited for spoilers.Â


 I agree, the mystery box when I first got started in May of last year was amazing. Even the secret stores was better.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yunii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree, the mystery box when I first got started in May of last year was amazing. Even the secret stores was better.
The last good mystery box was definitely the the Galaxy one. They gave you all the colors to create a specific look and each variation made sense to the overall theme of the "Galaxy" nail look. I hope they eventually go back to that idea and be more thoughtful in putting together future mystery boxes but I highly doubt that will happen.


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 11, 2014)

I think part of the problem with the mystery boxes is that they are releasing too many of them. They used to only do seasonal/holiday boxes and they have now shifted to one every month. Maybe they should go back and only offer them a few times a year so they can offer new polishes and fun mysteries without having to unload all their extra polish and products. The amount of polish Julep releases is crazy --with a new collection every month, birthstone polishes, extra mystery colors, "exclusive" colors to them and various stores, and the other promotions they often do. I think it's time for Julep to scale back, offer fun/exciting/new colors to their monthly mavens, and then focus on all the extra promotions, although from a business perspective (and especially now with their investors) I don't know if that is possible.


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think part of the problem with the mystery boxes is that they are releasing too many of them. They used to only do seasonal/holiday boxes and they have now shifted to one every month. Maybe they should go back and only offer them a few times a year so they can offer new polishes and fun mysteries without having to unload all their extra polish and products. The amount of polish Julep releases is crazy --with a new collection every month, birthstone polishes, extra mystery colors, "exclusive" colors to them and various stores, and the other promotions they often do. I think it's time for Julep to scale back, offer fun/exciting/new colors to their monthly mavens, and then focus on all the extra promotions, although from a business perspective (and especially now with their investors) I don't know if that is possible.

I think, from a business perspective that they make more money off of the smaller, identical mystery boxes than what they were doing with the mystery boxes a year or ago. Sadly, that means that it looks like the mystery boxes are a dumping ground for overstock because "it's a mystery, what you get is what you get", which is a smart way to offload extra stock from a business standpoint, but not from a consumer standpoint because they're the ones who are receiving the extra stock, which may be duplicates for them.


----------



## keewee10 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think, from a business perspective that they make more money off of the smaller, identical mystery boxes than what they were doing with the mystery boxes a year or ago. Sadly, that means that it looks like the mystery boxes are a dumping ground for overstock because "it's a mystery, what you get is what you get", which is a smart way to offload extra stock from a business standpoint, but not from a consumer standpoint because they're the ones who are receiving the extra stock, which may be duplicates for them.

If they were smarter, they would mix some good stuff in with the junk.  If people felt like half the box was good and half they could do without, they'd probably be more inclined to purchase future boxes...  I got one of the St Pat's boxes and truly, could do without nearly ALL of it...  Had I gotten one of these Spring boxes, I would have felt mostly the same...  

It would be easier to swallow orange crackle polish if it was offset by something you loved/what you expected - you know?


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *keewee10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If they were smarter, they would mix some good stuff in with the junk.  If people felt like half the box was good and half they could do without, they'd probably be more inclined to purchase future boxes...  I got one of the St Pat's boxes and truly, could do without nearly ALL of it...  Had I gotten one of these Spring boxes, I would have felt mostly the same...  

It would be easier to swallow orange crackle polish if it was offset by something you loved/what you expected - you know?

They used to do that with the older mystery boxes, you might get a meh color, but there were some good ones that made up for the bad one. Now.... it feels like the mystery boxes are a way to churn through overstock on the (I'm guessing here) colors that didn't sell well.


----------



## LaStupenda (Apr 11, 2014)

The mystery boxes as of late have sucked hard. I was *thinking* about getting the Emerson box, but for my hard earned $25, I got THIS from Sephora instead which was $25, plus I got my VIB 15% discount. Much better:


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The mystery boxes as of late have sucked hard. I was *thinking* about getting the Emerson box, but for my hard earned $25, I got THIS from Sephora instead which was $25, plus I got my VIB 15% discount. Much better:




That's such a cute little set - great score!  It has two of my favorite things in it, nail polish and lipgloss!


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think part of the problem with the mystery boxes is that they are releasing too many of them. They used to only do seasonal/holiday boxes and they have now shifted to one every month. Maybe they should go back and only offer them a few times a year so they can offer new polishes and fun mysteries without having to unload all their extra polish and products. The amount of polish Julep releases is crazy --with a new collection every month, birthstone polishes, extra mystery colors, "exclusive" colors to them and various stores, and the other promotions they often do. I think it's time for Julep to scale back, offer fun/exciting/new colors to their monthly mavens, and then focus on all the extra promotions, although from a business perspective (and especially now with their investors) I don't know if that is possible.
I completely agree with you!  They just keep releasing mystery boxes and it seems like so much.  I had gotten the December mystery box and I was pretty happy with it, but I also used a 30% off code that made it cheaper than the 25 bucks and so I felt like it was a better deal at the lower price point.  I haven't ordered a mystery box since then because I wait for the spoilers and then think to myself, why wouldn't I just put that 25 towards products I can pick and actually want.

Quote: Originally Posted by *keewee10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If they were smarter, they would mix some good stuff in with the junk.  If people felt like half the box was good and half they could do without, they'd probably be more inclined to purchase future boxes...  I got one of the St Pat's boxes and truly, could do without nearly ALL of it...  Had I gotten one of these Spring boxes, I would have felt mostly the same...  

It would be easier to swallow orange crackle polish if it was offset by something you loved/what you expected - you know?
Completely this... I would have been so sad to order a SPRING mystery box and get fall and winter colors.  It doesn't even make sense to me why they would do that.  And you'd think they could throw in like 1 newer color per box that actually matches the season.  I know they want to make full price on those, but we all know in 6 months the new polishes will be add-ons or in the sale section anyway.  It would make people a lot happier to get a surprise polish from the current or last month's maven boxes than some color from December that you might have to wait 6 months to actually wear.


----------



## dousedingin (Apr 11, 2014)

I just remember ordering a $40 mystery box and getting at least 8 polishes, 3 products, and then whatever extra they included. Those were great.... I guess price wise compared to quantity of products it's about the same but the large quantity allowed for only some product to be overstock offload rather than the whole box.


----------



## redjill (Apr 11, 2014)

My last favorite mystery box was in November. The polishes were fall appropriate and went with the theme. December was okay, then they skipped January and from then on its been a disappointment. I used to look forward more to the mystery boxes than the Maven window. Those days are gone I guess.


----------



## LaStupenda (Apr 11, 2014)

I guess it's for the best. I've spent less on Julep recently than I have in a while. Just the monthly collections &amp; birthstone polish each month.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 11, 2014)

> My last favorite mystery box was in November. The polishes were fall appropriate and went with the theme. December was okay, then they skipped January and from then on its been a disappointment. I used to look forward more to the mystery boxes than the Maven window. Those days are gone I guess.


 I think if they did a mystery box at least every 2 months, the quality would probably increase a ton.


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Apr 11, 2014)

Money speaks ladies. I figure my complaining isn't going to do anything, and I'm not throwing any more money at some of the garbage julep tries. I've given up on mystery boxes. It was hard at first, but I don't miss them anymore. If we really want to see any change, we have to show them we aren't going to pay for this. It's tough, but julep is a business, and the first priority of a business is money. Always. This is how they're going to get the message.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DivaSaurusRex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Money speaks ladies.
I figure my complaining isn't going to do anything, and I'm not throwing any more money at some of the garbage julep tries. I've given up on mystery boxes. It was hard at first, but I don't miss them anymore. If we really want to see any change, we have to show them we aren't going to pay for this. It's tough, but julep is a business, and the first priority of a business is money. Always. This is how they're going to get the message.
I agree!

I quit getting mystery boxes this year because the "mystery" is gone.  I know what will be in the them:  nothing I want or need.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ivorwenlindorie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just wondering if you had any exciting updates?
The mystery package turned out to be an Open Sky order of a lip stain-lip gloss set. It was sent so quickly it didn't occur to me that it was Open Sky--they are hit and miss, much of the time the shipping is almost as bad as Hautelook's. This time I lucked out and it was shipped the day after ordering. I had expected two to three weeks before I saw it. Also, it came from a distributor in NJ  and did not show up as Open Sky on the tracking email sent.

Of course, this boils down to a replacement Julep box that still has not gone out!






Sorry to hear that, im still waiting on my April box. Julep is hit or miss with their shipping for me the last two orders I placed came so fast I couldn't believe it.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are the pictures that I promised with a bonus of my son, who gets more excited about the wrapping materials and boxes that my beauty products come in than I do about the products themselves!









It's the Bombshell Welcome Box, Billie Jean (which I'm not too happy with, and I'm going to have to buy a polish thinner to be able to use), Monica, and the Stardusters duo. Super loving the Mighty Serum too.  I have issues with hangnails, so hopefully this will be my solution! 





Also, here's my Stardusters duo painted on.  My nails aren't as pretty as most of yours probably are, as I type for a living, and if I don't keep them short I lose my mind!




Nice haul, &amp; your son is too cute!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So. I caved.

What is it with 2 a.m. shopping?

Anyway, I ended up with Emerson Mystery Box. I debated back and forth, but since I have a Hard Candy shade in a speckled purple tone from last yeart his seemed the better option. I ended up getting it even though the codes no longer seem to work, WITH the mystery option add on. I hope I don't regret everything in the morning. Mostly I think this was the result of months of restraint, as my husband was laid off for nearly six months and things got tight. But he is working again and things are looking up and...

Now I have more nail polish.

I'll let everyone know how that goes.
Glad to hear things are looking up for you and your husband got a job.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The mystery boxes as of late have sucked hard. I was *thinking* about getting the Emerson box, but for my hard earned $25, I got THIS from Sephora instead which was $25, plus I got my VIB 15% discount. Much better:




Great choice!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, i got a response to my email. They sent me a gift card for $14. I am okay with this. I will spend it to get good colors of nail polish. Ill probably have to pay shipping... Still, Im surprised they did anything at all. Im not quite sure how I feel. I dont think i will ever purchase a mystery box again. Ever.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well, i got a response to my email.

They sent me a gift card for $14. I am okay with this. I will spend it to get good colors of nail polish. Ill probably have to pay shipping...

Still, Im surprised they did anything at all. Im not quite sure how I feel. I dont think i will ever purchase a mystery box again. Ever.
good for you. have you been a longtime subscriber? what did your email say?


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 13, 2014)

Im not a maven. I cancelled after my free box. I cant use that much polish! I just said how disappointed I was and that a spring box should have spring colors. That Id felt misled. And that I would appreciate it if they sent me at least two spring colors as a replacement. Oh and that I felt I couldn't spend my money with a business thst did this to their customers. it wasn't an angry email. Was more of an " I'm so disappointed in you" email. And i spent the $14, used perk30, got 5 polishes and spent my own money on one often plus shipping. So, from their perspective, it worked because I spent $12 with them (8$ was tax and shipping so really only $4).


----------



## redjill (Apr 14, 2014)

For those of you who bought Brigette, how do you like it? I passed on it because I thought it was just another white polish like Nicolette (which I already have). But then I realized how thick and goopy Nicolette is, and I remembered it was described as a "French white". Maybe Nicolette is better for classic French manicures and Brigette is better for an all over white nail? Wonder if I should buy Brigette at some point...


----------



## disconik (Apr 14, 2014)

So I tried phoebe out this weekend and boy is it a stainer!  I put it on Saturday night and when I went to take it off last night, it was like it turned into food coloring the second the remover hit it.  My skin got stained just holding the cotton balls to remove it.  I had to wash my hands with a nail scrubber 3 times before i could get my nails to a point that I felt comfortable painting them again because I didn't want to lock it in.  So..  fair warning.  I think that one is going to go on my trade list.  

Last night I tried out bailey and it is SO goopy and thin.  It's almost like a crelly. It bubbled pretty badly so I think that's going to end up on my trade list as well.

Maren has a really nice application, though and looks pretty without a top coat but it really pops when you throw a top coat over it.


----------



## LaStupenda (Apr 14, 2014)

Hopefully they're learning from their mistakes with these mystery boxes that you can't just throw crap in a box and expect your customers to be happy.


----------



## trublonderocker (Apr 14, 2014)

Ok so I ordered the Kimberly after freaking out that the solo polish would sell out by the time the mystery boxes stopped, as Fiona is sold out already after it was an add on. I should add Kimberly is my name and i was UBER excited to have a very pretty namesake polish FINALLY after being a maven for a year. 

Gotta say my biggest upset is that the Kimberly box stated it was BOHO Glam  which was the only reason I buckled because there were a lot of shades I didn't have yet and wanted in BG. Now I see your spoiler at almost half are not even BOHO shades, VERY upset and after my third mystery box I'm never buying one again.

As for April I got the polish upgrade and Fiona and I'm thrilled with every single shade even through some take multiple coats. I'm wearing the light pink today and it took about 4 coats to get mostly opaque, after taking off Phoebe for a week which stained yes but that's why I polish before bed, so that all staining and mistakes come off in my morning shower.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I tried phoebe out this weekend and boy is it a stainer!  I put it on Saturday night and when I went to take it off last night, it was like it turned into food coloring the second the remover hit it.  My skin got stained just holding the cotton balls to remove it.  I had to wash my hands with a nail scrubber 3 times before i could get my nails to a point that I felt comfortable painting them again because I didn't want to lock it in.  So..  fair warning.  I think that one is going to go on my trade list.  

Last night I tried out bailey and it is SO goopy and thin.  It's almost like a crelly. It bubbled pretty badly so I think that's going to end up on my trade list as well.

Maren has a really nice application, though and looks pretty without a top coat but it really pops when you throw a top coat over it.
I had the same problem with Bailey.  It pooled on the sides of my nails (and since it's sheer that looked really stupid), took forever to dry, and bubbled on me too.  It was also so goopy, like actually had strings of polish hanging off the brush, that I got annoyed and just took it off.

I love Julep's colors and finishes but I have been getting a lot more into OPI and Zoya lately because their formulas are so much easier to work with most of the time.  When I used Tatum from the April box it took so long to dry.  I did two thin coats and waited for them to dry in between and still I had dents in my nails two hours later because the polish didn't harden properly.  I rarely have that problem with OPI, Zoya, or China Glaze.

It's making me rethink being a subscriber.  While the polishes are gorgeous I feel like most of the time when I do a Julep manicure it's going to be a two hour process between base coat, 2-3 layers of polish, and top coat just because of the dry time.  Last night I did an OPI manicure and was done within an hour with two coats.  Plus the Julep bottles are so tiny.  I used Kayla this weekend and, no joke, it took almost 1/4 of a bottle to do a mani and my nails aren't even long right now.


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the same problem with Bailey.  It pooled on the sides of my nails (and since it's sheer that looked really stupid), took forever to dry, and bubbled on me too.  It was also so goopy, like actually had strings of polish hanging off the brush, that I got annoyed and just took it off.

I love Julep's colors and finishes but I have been getting a lot more into OPI and Zoya lately because their formulas are so much easier to work with most of the time.  When I used Tatum from the April box it took so long to dry.  I did two thin coats and waited for them to dry in between and still I had dents in my nails two hours later because the polish didn't harden properly.  I rarely have that problem with OPI, Zoya, or China Glaze.

It's making me rethink being a subscriber.  While the polishes are gorgeous I feel like most of the time when I do a Julep manicure it's going to be a two hour process between base coat, 2-3 layers of polish, and top coat just because of the dry time.  Last night I did an OPI manicure and was done within an hour with two coats.  Plus the Julep bottles are so tiny.  I used Kayla this weekend and, no joke, it took almost 1/4 of a bottle to do a mani and my nails aren't even long right now.  
I put Bailey on this weekend too and it was honestly the worst polish I have ever used. I had the exact same problems as you and I also took it off immediately because it looked so bad on. I had all the patience in the world when putting it on and it was still a goopy mess.  

OPI is my all time favorite nail polish brand and I also really enjoy Zoya. After using those polishes, the long bottle and brush of Julep is such a pain! I have a large Julep collection and their polishes have a long wear-time for me (when the formulas are right) but I have been skipping more often than not lately and one of the main reasons I still subscribe is to not lose my skip privilege.


----------



## Lily V (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
.....
when I do a Julep manicure it's going to be a two hour process between base coat, 2-3 layers of polish, and top coat just because of the dry time.  Last night I did an OPI manicure and was done within an hour with two coats.  Plus the Julep bottles are so tiny.  I used Kayla this weekend and, no joke, it took almost 1/4 of a bottle to do a mani and my nails aren't even long right now.  ....

Which top coat do you use? Is it a quick dry?   I can't imagine doing a manicure that took 2 hours (or even an hour for that matter) in any brand of polish, I just don't have the patience!   For me, I do my manicures before bed (the only time I have to do it)- base coat (either the julep one or either an essie or zoya), 2 coats julep (though I def have 1 coater juleps, which are my favorites) and then seche vite on top.  10 minutes, 15 tops.  I never have problems with smudging (or bubbling) or not drying (it's dry/hard enough that it won't stick to the sheets) and of course by morning, it's obviously 100% hard/dry. 

Do you live in a very humid area maybe?   It blows my mind that a mani could take hours... (if not doing super fancy nail art stuff that is) 




   I didn't even think I was that fast at applying polish, but maybe I am.... dang.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Which top coat do you use? Is it a quick dry?   I can't imagine doing a manicure that took 2 hours (or even an hour for that matter) in any brand of polish, I just don't have the patience!   For me, I do my manicures before bed (the only time I have to do it)- base coat (either the julep one or either an essie or zoya), 2 coats julep (though I def have 1 coater juleps, which are my favorites) and then seche vite on top.  10 minutes, 15 tops.  I never have problems with smudging (or bubbling) or not drying (it's dry/hard enough that it won't stick to the sheets) and of course by morning, it's obviously 100% hard/dry. 

Do you live in a very humid area maybe?   It blows my mind that a mani could take hours... (if not doing super fancy nail art stuff that is) 



   I didn't even think I was that fast at applying polish, but maybe I am.... dang.
I also do my manis at night.  I use either Orly Rubberized base coat, Seche Vite base, or OPI Nail Envy Original.  I do like to let all layers dry thoroughly before applying the next, if possible, so maybe that's why it takes me so long.  That time also includes cuticle clean up with a q-tip.

For example when I did my Kayla mani on Thursday I used:  2 coats of nail envy (which dried fast), one coat of Julep Brigitte (this one took FOREVER to dry.  Almost a half hour later it was still smudging!), and 2 rather thin coats of Kayla with 15-20 minutes of dry time between coats.  Then I used Seche top coat.  The Seche did help dry the layers, but in the morning I still had a few nails with light smudges.  So all of that took about 1.5 hours and still wasn't dry completely when I went to bed.  I did get a TON of compliments on Kayla this weekend and the color is truly gorgeous (especially with the white underneath - it made the color pop) but still - that was a super long time for a mani.

Last night: 1 coat of OPI Nail Envy, 2 coats OPI I'm Indi-A Mood For Love, and one coat of Seche and that was about 1/2 hour and looks perfect today.

I live in Denver, it's very dry here, so I don't think it's the humidity.  Something about Julep polishes just takes so much longer to dry on me than a lot of my other polishes and I have no idea why.  Maybe it's my body chemistry??


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 14, 2014)

Argghhh I've been wanting a caddy but refuse to pay $30 for it. I was going to get one during the PERK30 promo but decided against it. Now I get this:






Is 4 free polishes enough to make me cave?? It might be...

EDIT: Nevermind, this only works for certain polishes and I want none of them. Guess I'll continue waiting for the right deal to get a caddy.


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Argghhh I've been wanting a caddy but refuse to pay $30 for it. I was going to get one during the PERK30 promo but decided against it. Now I get this:






Is 4 free polishes enough to make me cave?? It might be...

EDIT: Nevermind, this only works for certain polishes and I want none of them. Guess I'll continue waiting for the right deal to get a caddy.
I was excited about the email because I have been looking at the caddy and thought it was a pretty good deal to get 4 free polishes with it. Then I saw the choice of polishes and was so disappointed! I wish they would allow you to choose your own instead of having a limited selection of left-over polishes.


----------



## redjill (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm still going to get the older polishes with the caddy. I've been wanting a caddy I can actually carry around, and I picked out five of the polishes you can choose (which four? Hmm). Nothing outstanding, but I'm not picky and like nearly all colors.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 14, 2014)

Girls, I need help! I bought myself an online gift card with one account using the PERK30 code and had it sent to my other account. But now I cannot find the email!?! Any idea how I can retrieve the gift card number??

Thanks!


----------



## trublonderocker (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the same problem with Bailey.  It pooled on the sides of my nails (and since it's sheer that looked really stupid), took forever to dry, and bubbled on me too.  It was also so goopy, like actually had strings of polish hanging off the brush, that I got annoyed and just took it off.
I was really upset about this too, I got the full polish set and Bailey was the color I'd been looking most forward to. I went to put it on right away, it was the same with marion and caitlin. devastating, I've already used so much of these shades trying to do a single mani.


----------



## trublonderocker (Apr 14, 2014)

I saw the spoilers for the mystery boxes, I got Kimberly because it was my namesake and it was "boho glam" supposedly, however the spoilers someone posted earlier showed the some of the shades i will be getting are clearly not Boho Glam. I have gotten disappointing mystery boxes in the past but never really paid attention because my collection was still small....is this a common occurrence, has anyone received their mystery boxes yet to know if those spoilers are correct?


----------



## trublonderocker (Apr 14, 2014)

i thought maren was so difficult, I did three layers last night and a top coat, and another layer this morning. so watery and clear, I can see all nail imperfections below it.


----------



## trublonderocker (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my secret store order is out for delivery! i got surprise #3, and the pink trio
whenever you get them please post the surprise!


----------



## trublonderocker (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm painting my nails with the Billie Jean right now, and holy moly it's taking forever to try and it's super thick.  I had read some people have trouble with their polishes.  This isn't the best first impression for me!

ETA:  I'm using a base coat and thin layers.  I can understand needing a thinner, but not for a brand new polish that they charge this much for! 
I'm kinda shocked Billie Jean is getting ripped on this thread, It was the first color i ever loved, i used it so much i got one for my mom and then they stopped selling it for about 6 months, so when it came back i panicked and bought two more. I've NEVER done that with any brand or polish before.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trublonderocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kinda shocked Billie Jean is getting ripped on this thread, It was the first color i ever loved, i used it so much i got one for my mom and then they stopped selling it for about 6 months, so when it came back i panicked and bought two more. I've NEVER done that with any brand or polish before. 

I hadn't seen anyone other than myself "rip" it, but I'm just having an issue with the formula.  The one I received is too thick.  It was on sale, so that leads me to believe it was old stock.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trublonderocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i thought maren was so difficult, I did three layers last night and a top coat, and another layer this morning. so watery and clear, I can see all nail imperfections below it. 
Oh no, I haven't tried that one yet.  I did buy Brigitte to put underneath some of the sheer shades from last month hoping it will help make them brighter.  But I also had problems with Brigitte being goopy and taking a long time to dry, and it's really uneven with one coat.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *trublonderocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was really upset about this too, I got the full polish set and Bailey was the color I'd been looking most forward to. I went to put it on right away, it was the same with marion and caitlin. devastating, I've already used so much of these shades trying to do a single mani. 
Sigh.  Julep is not impressing me lately.  As I said earlier, I think I'm going to cancel this month unless I really love the colors.  I shouldn't have to fight with polish this much to get a good mani, especially with how much they charge ($14 full price, are you kidding me?? at least they have lots of sales).  And - if you finally get it on and looking good it takes forever to dry and I always wind up with a smudge that drives me nuts.  I have tried Bailey, Kayla, Brigitte and Tatum and all of them have issues.

I had really wanted Octavia but I found a Sinful Colors dupe for $2 that looks almost the same from the photos I've seen (My Buoyfriend). I might just start doing that with Julep polishes I like - try to find a cheaper dupe first. With a good base and top coat (Seche) as long as the formula isn't totally awful the cheaper brands last just as long on me since I change my mani every 3-4 days anyway. They have one similar to Harriet that I want to get next.  For $20 a month I could pick up 2-3 OPI polishes that have better formula and twice the amount of polish. or 10 Sinful Colors, or hit up the sales at Ulta or Sally's.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no, I haven't tried that one yet.  I did buy Brigitte to put underneath some of the sheer shades from last month hoping it will help make them brighter.  But I also had problems with Brigitte being goopy and taking a long time to dry, and it's really uneven with one coat.  

Sigh.  Julep is not impressing me lately.  As I said earlier, I think I'm going to cancel this month unless I really love the colors.  I shouldn't have to fight with polish this much to get a good mani, especially with how much they charge ($14 full price, are you kidding me?? at least they have lots of sales).  And - if you finally get it on and looking good it takes forever to dry and I always wind up with a smudge that drives me nuts.  I have tried Bailey, Kayla, Brigitte and Tatum and all of them have issues.

I had really wanted Octavia but I found a Sinful Colors dupe for $2 that looks almost the same from the photos I've seen (My Buoyfriend). I might just start doing that with Julep polishes I like - try to find a cheaper dupe first. With a good base and top coat (Seche) as long as the formula isn't totally awful the cheaper brands last just as long on me since I change my mani every 3-4 days anyway. They have one similar to Harriet that I want to get next.  For $20 a month I could pick up 2-3 OPI polishes that have better formula and twice the amount of polish. or 10 Sinful Colors, or hit up the sales at Ulta or Sally's.


I did the same exact thing this weekend.  I knew that I would need a base for a lot of these sheer April colors since my nails are less than perfect.  Sinful Colors (at Rite Aid) has a white called 101 Snow Me White.  It gives complete coverage in one coat.  It was not a goopy mess and it dries quickly (unlike Bunny which is so thick it is not usable and it never dries).  I put it under my pastels and I am getting great wear this week. 

I did Maren over a coat of Gemma from Julep and it looked fine with one coat.  I added a 2nd coat to intensify the color, but I didn't have too.  Sinful Colors is 3 free and it costs $1.99 for .5 oz. I am also seriously thinking about spending much less $ at Julep and more money at Zoya - they have more exciting finishes in more colors and it is more product.  Not sure I am ready to cancel yet but I am lucky enough to have unlimited skips on Julep since I joined last year. 

  &lt;-- not my nails a picture from the web.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was excited about the email because I have been looking at the caddy and thought it was a pretty good deal to get 4 free polishes with it. Then I saw the choice of polishes and was so disappointed! I wish they would allow you to choose your own instead of having a limited selection of left-over polishes. 
I completely agree.  I was excited and then saw that I couldn't get the polishes I wanted.  I decided not to bother. I wish they would spell it out on the page or in the email rather than having to go to the site fill your cart and try the code to find out.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I put Bailey on this weekend too and it was honestly the worst polish I have ever used. I had the exact same problems as you and I also took it off immediately because it looked so bad on. I had all the patience in the world when putting it on and it was still a goopy mess.  

OPI is my all time favorite nail polish brand and I also really enjoy Zoya. After using those polishes, the long bottle and brush of Julep is such a pain! I have a large Julep collection and their polishes have a long wear-time for me (when the formulas are right) but I have been skipping more often than not lately and one of the main reasons I still subscribe is to not lose my skip privilege. 

Agreed - I love the color of Bailey but the formula is terrible. Its tied with Bunny as the worst Julep polish I have. My bottle did the same thing - ran into the nail edge, pooled in weird patches on the nail and it looked disgusting over bare nails (a bad ugly gray effect - like they were intensely dirty).  It behaved better over a foundation layer of another polish, but then it had that weird matte finish and it took forever to dry.  I gave up on it and took it all off and did something else instead.

Julep said if you used non-acetone polish remover with greens it was supposed to help with the staining.  I have been trying that and it seemed to work with a light green I wore this week. but I haven't gone dark green since St Patricks which left my nails looking like "I had a disease." according to my son. (he was right they were terribly stained)


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 14, 2014)

> i thought maren was so difficult, I did three layers last night and a top coat, and another layer this morning. so watery and clear, I can see all nail imperfections below it.Â


 Aww I love Maren. I did like it best with 3 coats but it was so pretty to me and lasted so long on my nails! Sometimes I wonder if different bottles of the same polish are inconsistent? I had a lot of trouble with Elisa last month and it didn't seem like anyone else did


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 14, 2014)

> I was excited about the email because I have been looking at the caddy and thought it was a pretty good deal to get 4 free polishes with it. Then I saw the choice of polishes and was so disappointed! I wish they would allow you to choose your own instead of having a limited selection of left-over polishes.Â


 What colors do we have to choose from?


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What colors do we have to choose from?
This section: 

http://www.julep.com/shop/nail-polish/fill-your-basket.html

The colors aren't bad actually...I just thought we could choose our own so I was a little disappointed.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This section:Â 

Â 

http://www.julep.com/shop/nail-polish/fill-your-basket.html

Â 

The colors aren't bad actually...I just thought we could choose our own so I was a little disappointed.Â 


At first glance, I thought I already had all the colors off of that page that I wanted... But I was able to find 4 that I didn't already have. I also remembered that I bought myself a gift card with the PERK30 code, so I can get the caddy and 4 polishes with the g/c and not spend any more money than I already have! Unfortunately I somehow deleted the gift card email and am currently trying to retrieve it from Yahoo.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This section: 

http://www.julep.com/shop/nail-polish/fill-your-basket.html

The colors aren't bad actually...I just thought we could choose our own so I was a little disappointed. 



At first glance, I thought I already had all the colors off of that page that I wanted... But I was able to find 4 that I didn't already have. I also remembered that I bought myself a gift card with the PERK30 code, so I can get the caddy and 4 polishes with the g/c and not spend any more money than I already have! Unfortunately I somehow deleted the gift card email and am currently trying to retrieve it from Yahoo.....







That worked out quite well! I'm glad to hear it. I couldn't quite justify the purchase. I don't love the caddy and honesty don't know how often I'd use it. To each her own. I'm very happy for everyone this was a great option for.


----------



## disconik (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sun8shin3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Agreed - I love the color of Bailey but the formula is terrible. Its tied with Bunny as the worst Julep polish I have. My bottle did the same thing - ran into the nail edge, pooled in weird patches on the nail and it looked disgusting over bare nails (a bad ugly gray effect - like they were intensely dirty).  It behaved better over a foundation layer of another polish, but then it had that weird matte finish and it took forever to dry.  I gave up on it and took it all off and did something else instead.

Julep said if you used non-acetone polish remover with greens it was supposed to help with the staining.  I have been trying that and it seemed to work with a light green I wore this week. but I haven't gone dark green since St Patricks which left my nails looking like "I had a disease." according to my son. (he was right they were terribly stained) 


I was using non-acetone remover and it was still a nightmare.  Oh well.  Live and learn.  

On a brighter note!  I got in my Wizard of Oz Collection and it's super cute and the colors are GREAT.  I can't wait to go home and swatch them tonight!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also do my manis at night.  I use either Orly Rubberized base coat, Seche Vite base, or OPI Nail Envy Original.  I do like to let all layers dry thoroughly before applying the next, if possible, so maybe that's why it takes me so long.  That time also includes cuticle clean up with a q-tip.

For example when I did my Kayla mani on Thursday I used:  2 coats of nail envy (which dried fast), one coat of Julep Brigitte (this one took FOREVER to dry.  Almost a half hour later it was still smudging!), and 2 rather thin coats of Kayla with 15-20 minutes of dry time between coats.  Then I used Seche top coat.  The Seche did help dry the layers, but in the morning I still had a few nails with light smudges.  So all of that took about 1.5 hours and still wasn't dry completely when I went to bed.  I did get a TON of compliments on Kayla this weekend and the color is truly gorgeous (especially with the white underneath - it made the color pop) but still - that was a super long time for a mani.

Last night: 1 coat of OPI Nail Envy, 2 coats OPI I'm Indi-A Mood For Love, and one coat of Seche and that was about 1/2 hour and looks perfect today.

I live in Denver, it's very dry here, so I don't think it's the humidity.  Something about Julep polishes just takes so much longer to dry on me than a lot of my other polishes and I have no idea why.  Maybe it's my body chemistry??
I'm not sure if this is what you meant (if not, just ignore me!) but I have heard that when you apply SV you 're-wet' the already dry polish layers beneath so you want to apply SV immediately after finishing the last coat of polish.  Assuming this is true, waiting in between polish coats is not necessary.  I agree with @Lily V, that I can't imagine a 2 hr mani and my puppy would surely see to it that it did not work out well for me haha.  I usually apply 3 coats of any brand polish and do not wait to dry in between any of the layers then slap on SV.  After that I try to be super careful for 5-10 mins and by then everything is dry to the touch and I carry on.  I do my nails before bed as well and I have never woken up with sheet marks/smudges, etc.  Not sure if any of that is helpful but might be worth a shot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This section: 

http://www.julep.com/shop/nail-polish/fill-your-basket.html

The colors aren't bad actually...I just thought we could choose our own so I was a little disappointed. 
Yeah I agree...

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not sure if this is what you meant (if not, just ignore me!) but I have heard that when you apply SV you 're-wet' the already dry polish layers beneath so you want to apply SV immediately after finishing the last coat of polish.  Assuming this is true, waiting in between polish coats is not necessary.  I agree with @Lily V, that I can't imagine a 2 hr mani and my puppy would surely see to it that it did not work out well for me haha.  I usually apply 3 coats of any brand polish and do not wait to dry in between any of the layers then slap on SV.  After that I try to be super careful for 5-10 mins and by then everything is dry to the touch and I carry on.  I do my nails before bed as well and I have never woken up with sheet marks/smudges, etc.  Not sure if any of that is helpful but might be worth a shot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You know I'm going to try that next time.  The Seche top coat is new for me, I just got it about a month ago, so I knew that it helps dry the underneath layers but I thought I had to have them mostly dry before applying it.  So my next mani I'm just going to put on all the layers, throw on the SV, and see how it goes!

I think back to before I ever really used top coats and I'd sit there and wait patiently for each layer to dry before putting on the next.  I guess I'm just old school, ha ha!  If this works how you say it will I'm so excited not to have to wait anymore!


----------



## autopilot (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This section: 

http://www.julep.com/shop/nail-polish/fill-your-basket.html

The colors aren't bad actually...I just thought we could choose our own so I was a little disappointed. 
Wait a sec... that page shows things like Nan, Bess, Joanna and others at full price.

These were very recently available for much, much less in the Savvy Deals section. (I know I saw Bess for $2.99 or something ridonkulous.)

Shady Julep, bumping them back up to "full price" to make unsavvy shoppers think they're getting a great deal.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 15, 2014)

That is really shady for them to pawn off old shades that were on sale for full price.  

I finally got my order today that I placed back on the 7th for Tatum, Kayla, and Ursula.  Does their "free Maven shipping" usually take that long?  I'm not impressed!  I'm definitely cancelling after this month unless I love the May colors as well.  I just made a $50 order with Rainbow Honey, so I'm going to be set on polish for at least a year anyways.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 15, 2014)

> Yeah I agree... You know I'm going to try that next time. Â The Seche top coat is new for me, I just got it about a month ago, so I knew that it helps dry the underneath layers but I thought I had to have them mostly dry before applying it. Â So my next mani I'm just going to put on all the layers, throw on the SV, and see how it goes! I think back to before I ever really used top coats and I'd sit there and wait patiently for each layer to dry before putting on the next. Â I guess I'm just old school, ha ha! Â If this works how you say it will I'm so excited not to have to wait anymore!


 Applying SV to dry/nearly-dry polish is a ticket straight to major shrinkage! I usually let my nails dry just enough that the color isn't completely unset so it won't come up when I brush on the top coat, so not even a minute. Probably more like thirty seconds. If that long.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is really shady for them to pawn off old shades that were on sale for full price.  

I finally got my order today that I placed back on the 7th for Tatum, Kayla, and Ursula.  Does their "free Maven shipping" usually take that long?  I'm not impressed!  I'm definitely cancelling after this month unless I love the May colors as well.  I just made a $50 order with Rainbow Honey, so I'm going to be set on polish for at least a year anyways.  
Yeah the free shipping takes 5-10 days.  Usually about a week for me.

I'm also thinking about canceling.  I really want the OPI Brazil Collection, it looks so gorgeous and there's shades that will work for fall/winter as well so it's kind of a year round 'summer' set.  That will be about $70 if I order the full collection on eBay.  If I cancel Julep it'll pay for that set in 3 months time, and instead of getting only 6 shades plus a few beauty products I might not use I'll have 12 shades in bottles almost twice the size.  I never have the problems with formula in an OPI polish like I do with the Julep ones lately.

I think I'm talking myself into it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Applying SV to dry/nearly-dry polish is a ticket straight to major shrinkage! I usually let my nails dry just enough that the color isn't completely unset so it won't come up when I brush on the top coat, so not even a minute. Probably more like thirty seconds. If that long.
Thanks for the tip!  I never knew that about SV before, so glad I asked you all about it.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm calling tomorrow and officially cancelling, actually.  I'm not even waiting to see the May colors. 

I put my Tatum on, extremely excited as I've been coveting it for weeks now.  It did the same thing as that Billie Jean did.  It was extremely thick, and never dried.  I'm going to try to apply the Kayla later on this evening after my son goes to sleep, so that I can see if it will do the same before I call them.  I can't believe I paid $11.20 for these two polishes right now =(

Thank goodness I had that 50% off coupon.  

I also should probably check their return policy.  I really hope I'm not stuck with this awful polish.

ETA:  Wow I just read their return policy.  A $4.95 restocking fee?!  No!!!! That's absurd, and I'll be disputing the charge with my credit card company if they try to charge me anything as, as the product I received was not the product advertised. 

Has anyone else ever tried to return anything to them before?


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm calling tomorrow and officially cancelling, actually.  I'm not even waiting to see the May colors. 

I put my Tatum on, extremely excited as I've been coveting it for weeks now.  It did the same thing as that Billie Jean did.  It was extremely thick, and never dried.  I'm going to try to apply the Kayla later on this evening after my son goes to sleep, so that I can see if it will do the same before I call them.  I can't believe I paid $11.20 for these two polishes right now =(

Thank goodness I had that 50% off coupon.  

I also should probably check their return policy.  I really hope I'm not stuck with this awful polish.

ETA:  Wow I just read their return policy.  A $4.95 restocking fee?!  No!!!! That's absurd, and I'll be disputing the charge with my credit card company if they try to charge me anything as, as the product I received was not the product advertised. 

Has anyone else ever tried to return anything to them before?
I had the exact same problem with Tatum!  I put on two coats and even waited in between to get it mostly dry, and it took so so long to dry completely.  I went out later on in the evening and the next morning I had dents all over my nails and that was over 2 hours after I put it on.  Then, when I took it off, it stained my nails horribly even with a base coat.

I will say that Kayla is an absolutely gorgeous color though.  I wore it this last weekend and I got more compliments on it than any other polish I've ever worn.  Although the formula is not great I might get a backup just because it's so beautiful.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 15, 2014)

> I had the exact same problem with Tatum! Â I put on two coats and evenÂ waited in between to get it mostly dry, and it took so so long to dry completely. Â I went out later on in the evening and the next morning I had dents all over my nails and that was over 2 hours after I put it on. Â Then, when I took it off, it stained my nails horribly even with a base coat. I will say that Kayla is an absolutely gorgeous color though. Â I wore it this last weekend and I got more compliments on it than any other polish I've ever worn. Â Although the formula is not great I might get a backup just because it's so beautiful.


 It really is gorgeous, but I bet I will be able to find a close enough shade that doesn't take two plus hours to dry.


----------



## Pixikins (Apr 16, 2014)

Anyone else having issues with the julep site? I'm logged in, but I'm not, it's not recognizing I'm a maven


----------



## disconik (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixikins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else having issues with the julep site? I'm logged in, but I'm not, it's not recognizing I'm a maven
The julep website is not one of the greatest.  You may just need to clear your cookies, go back and try logging in again.

Since I'm prepaid for May, I'm definitely skipping ad infinitum after that.  I'm sick of the shipping and there were just SO many formula fails this month.  The value isn't there for me anymore.  I've had way better luck and way better polishes from my Black Sheep subscription.  I've been wanting to get a polish bar sub and a something else as well.  I just need to explore.


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The julep website is not one of the greatest.  You may just need to clear your cookies, go back and try logging in again.

Since I'm prepaid for May, I'm definitely skipping ad infinitum after that.  I'm sick of the shipping and there were just SO many formula fails this month.  The value isn't there for me anymore.  I've had way better luck and way better polishes from my Black Sheep subscription.  I've been wanting to get a polish bar sub and a something else as well.  I just need to explore.
I'm with you. I also prepaid for May but I think I need to take a break from Julep (and also SquareHue, which I also subscribe to) after that. I have way too many untried polishes and have been disappointed in Julep's formula lately. I also am tired of having the colors that arrive in the mail look different than pictured on the site, which I know is a hazard of buying polish online--but still, Julep needs to step up their swatch game.


----------



## disconik (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm with you. I also prepaid for May but I think I need to take a break from Julep (and also SquareHue, which I also subscribe to) after that. I have way too many untried polishes and have been disappointed in Julep's formula lately. I also am tired of having the colors that arrive in the mail look different than pictured on the site, which I know is a hazard of buying polish online--but still, Julep needs to step up their swatch game. 
I suspended my square hue account yesterday.  The February box was just a loss for me.  I didn't like getting YET ANOTHER off white, the nude/antique rose color looked awful on me, and I just didn't dig the green all that much.  The formulas this month were really off and super runny.


----------



## RedBadger (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm going to suspend my Julep account after the May box, also.  I have enough jules to get May for free, otherwise I'd have done it already.  I'd rather use a code at Zoya and get full size bottles of colors that I want and in a consistently excellent formula than spend the same $$ at Julep.


----------



## linda37027 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to suspend my Julep account after the May box, also.  I have enough jules to get May for free, otherwise I'd have done it already.  I'd rather use a code at Zoya and get full size bottles of colors that I want and in a consistently excellent formula than spend the same $$ at Julep.
This is me. I just got enough jules for free May box and after May secret store I am canceling. I probably have around 60 bottles and need a break. I want to go back to Zoya, Opi,  China Glaze and a few others. I have 40 untried polishes (not all Julep). I went crazy this last year buying nail polish and need to slow down.


----------



## AMaas (Apr 16, 2014)

So this is a nice offer, Julep.  I also have some good coupon codes that you provided in my April box.  I'd really like to use the 25% off for a bronzer (GLOW25), but the dang blushes/bronzers are STILL not in stock!  Come on!  GRRRRRRR...


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 17, 2014)

After all the issues with Tatum (way too thick and not drying at all), and after looking just about everywhere for a close enough shade match to Tatum before not being able to find one, and giving in and buying it from Julep... I found one today at Walgreens while I was picking up some photos from our vacation that I them print out.  





$3, and it's close enough for me.  I don't have a ton of polish, so I don't mind it being not an exact match.  It's got enough of the same color qualities for me.  Plus, it goes on BEAUTIFULLY, dries QUICKLY, and has almost 2x as much polish.  @prettylights hopefully this will help you out too.  I'll post a side-by-side comparison next week if anyone is interested.  

I was originally in the polish section looking for nail polish thinner, which I guess I'm going to have to go to Sally's or Ulta for, Walgreens and Target didn't have any!


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is me. I just got enough jules for free May box and after May secret store I am canceling. I probably have around 60 bottles and need a break. I want to go back to Zoya, Opi, Â China Glaze and a few others. I have 40 untried polishes (not all Julep). I went crazy this last year buying nail polish and need to slow down. I


You sound like me! I have always been a polish-a-holic, but I used to just buy whatever pretty color I saw at the grocery store-- usually OPI but also China Glaze or Sally Hansen.. I even own a couple Pure Ice's! But then I discovered Julep and I nearly lost my mind. I've been exclusively buying Julep since I joined in January, and have accumulated 56 polishes thus far. I still have a few on my list that I want to get, and I've probably only used a dozen or less of those 56 polishes... I need to chill out. I can't skip though since I joined in Jan, and I really don't want to cancel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm gonna hang on a tad bit longer but I am going to refrain from making mulitple purchases each month like I have been! At least that is what I'm saying right now haha


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After all the issues with Tatum (way too thick and not drying at all), and after looking just about everywhere for a close enough shade match to Tatum before not being able to find one, and giving in and buying it from Julep... I found one today at Walgreens while I was picking up some photos from our vacation that I them print out.  





$3, and it's close enough for me.  I don't have a ton of polish, so I don't mind it being not an exact match.  It's got enough of the same color qualities for me.  Plus, it goes on BEAUTIFULLY, dries QUICKLY, and has almost 2x as much polish.  @prettylights hopefully this will help you out too.  I'll post a side-by-side comparison next week if anyone is interested.  

I was originally in the polish section looking for nail polish thinner, which I guess I'm going to have to go to Sally's or Ulta for, Walgreens and Target didn't have any! 
Thanks for the heads up!  That's a really pretty color and I would love to see a side-by-side of it.  We should make a Julep Dupes thread!  Like I said before I don't have Octavia but from what I've seen online Finger Paints My Buoyfriend looks really close, and then we have figured out the Brigitte/FP white polish (can't think of the name right now!).  Lizanne also looks really close to OPI Amazon Amazoff.  Rae is a dupe for Essie Splash of Grenadine.

I know Sally's does carry the polish thinner, I've been meaning to pick up a bottle too.  I have Butter London in Bit Faker that I just realized I didn't put the cap back on tightly enough and it's a dried up mess.  It's such a beautiful color and I'd hate to throw it away so I'm going to see if putting in some thinner and letting it sit for a day can revive the poor thing.


----------



## wishingwillow (Apr 17, 2014)

> Oh no, I haven't tried that one yet. Â I did buy Brigitte to put underneath some of the sheer shades from last month hoping it will help make themÂ brighter. Â But I also hadÂ problems with BrigitteÂ being goopy and taking a long time to dry, and it's really uneven with one coat. Â  Sigh. Â Julep is not impressing me lately. Â As I said earlier, I think I'm going to cancel this month unless I really love the colors. Â I shouldn't have to fight with polish this much to get a good mani, especially with how much they charge ($14 full price, are you kidding me?? at least they have lots of sales). Â And -Â if you finally get it on and looking good it takes forever to dry and I always wind up with a smudge that drives me nuts. Â I have tried Bailey, Kayla, Brigitte and Tatum and all of them have issues. I had really wanted Octavia but I found a Sinful Colors dupe for $2 that looks almost the same from the photos I've seen (My Buoyfriend).Â I might just start doing that with Julep polishes I like - try to find a cheaper dupe first. With a good base and top coat (Seche) as long as the formula isn't totally awful the cheaper brands last just as long on me since I change my mani every 3-4 days anyway.Â They haveÂ one similar to Harriet that I want to get next. Â For $20 a month I could pick up 2-3 OPI polishes that have better formula and twice the amount of polish. or 10 Sinful Colors, or hit up the sales at Ulta or Sally's.


 I would absolutely go with Octavia dupe. I own it and posted a Braves mani with it a little while ago. The color is stunning, but formula it is the worst I have had in a while. It took forever to dry. Way way too long. And was thick and goopy from the start. As beautiful as it is, not worth the wait time.


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the heads up!  That's a really pretty color and I would love to see a side-by-side of it.  We should make a Julep Dupes thread!  Like I said before I don't have Octavia but from what I've seen online Finger Paints My Buoyfriend looks really close, and then we have figured out the Brigitte/FP white polish (can't think of the name right now!).  Lizanne also looks really close to OPI Amazon Amazoff.  Rae is a dupe for Essie Splash of Grenadine.

I know Sally's does carry the polish thinner, I've been meaning to pick up a bottle too.  I have Butter London in Bit Faker that I just realized I didn't put the cap back on tightly enough and it's a dried up mess.  It's such a beautiful color and I'd hate to throw it away so I'm going to see if putting in some thinner and letting it sit for a day can revive the poor thing.

LOL! I'd be okay with a Julep dupes thread. As to a dupe for Octavia, try Zoya Pinta. I remember seeing the Octavia swatches originally and thought to myself that it looked like Pinta.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would absolutely go with Octavia dupe. I own it and posted a Braves mani with it a little while ago. The color is stunning, but formula it is the worst I have had in a while. It took forever to dry. Way way too long. And was thick and goopy from the start. As beautiful as it is, not worth the wait time.
Good to know, and BTW I saw that Braves mani and it was adorable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL! I'd be okay with a Julep dupes thread. As to a dupe for Octavia, try Zoya Pinta. I remember seeing the Octavia swatches originally and thought to myself that it looked like Pinta.
Thanks for the tip!  I'm really hoping Zoya does their 1/2 price Earth Day promotion this year - I'm already planning on getting at least 10 polishes if they do.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 17, 2014)

So I went ahead and made a Julep Dupes thread, please feel free to add anything you know of to be dupes for Julep colors!  I think this will help a lot of people having issues with Julep formulas find a good replacement.


----------

